#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Идеальные буддисткие пары М+Ж

## Дмитрон

Привет!
Моя вторая тема.

Существует ли среди форумчан таковые?
Которые, нашли друг друга с помощью буддизма.

И возможно ли такое?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post574514

----------

Аньезка (08.05.2013), Володя Володя (08.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013), Маркион (07.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Чиффа (07.05.2013), Юй Кан (07.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Только хочу сразу подчеркнуть - идеальных пар вообще не бывает :Smilie:  Буддийских - тем более. :Big Grin: 

Нет ни дня, чтобы не выстраивать заново отношения. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ну, и предлагаю идеальной назвать буддийскую пару, которая прожила вместе хотя бы лет 15. :EEK!:

----------

Буль (08.05.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Осетров (05.01.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

С людьми нас связывает карма. А карма она такая - может и исчерпаться. Например, лет через 15  :Smilie:

----------

Мария Дролма (29.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

Да вообще не в сроке дело. Главное , чтобы помогали развиваться друг - другу и расставались друзьями если что.

----------

Аньезка (08.05.2013), Дина Скатова (14.05.2013), Маркион (08.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С людьми нас связывает карма. А карма она такая - может и исчерпаться. Например, лет через 15


Карма без условий не проявляется. Если ей не создавать нужные условия - отношения загнутся даже у очень близких кармически людей и при том, что они могли бы принести друг другу взаимную пользу. Часто не карма исчерпывается, а эгоизьм прет. Чуть что не так - поскакали в разные стороны. Годы, прожитые вместе и мир в семье о многом говорят. К сожалению, знаю много буддийских пар, которые разбежались, все свалив на карму. Небуддисты такой супрелазейки не имеют :Smilie: 

Ну, конечно, надо помнить о непостоянстве и расставаться, если что, легко :Smilie: 

Че-то маловато идеальных пар на БФ....

----------

Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Лери (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Нет, Пема, такой статистики, что буддистские пары разводятся чаще обычных, не существует. Во всяком случае в своей жизни я этого не наблюдаю. Все примерно одинаково и ровно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, Пема, такой статистики, что буддистские пары разводятся чаще обычных, не существует. Во всяком случае в своей жизни я этого не наблюдаю. Все примерно одинаково и ровно.


Они и не женятся многие. :Smilie:  Я знаю только несколько стабильных буддийских пар вообще - может, парудесятков на Европу и Россию, некоторые свели ламы. Гораздо больше буддистов нормально живут с небуддийским партнером.

Пример российской буддийской стойкой пары - Андрей Терентьев и Маргарита Кожевникова. Но когда они познакомились, полагаю, БФа еще не было. Она не только стойкая, но и дхармически продуктивная :Smilie:

----------

Дина Скатова (14.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Они и не женятся многие. Я знаю только несколько стабильных буддийских пар вообще - может, парудесятков на Европу и Россию, некоторые свели ламы. Гораздо больше буддистов нормально живут с небуддийским партнером.
> 
> Пример российской буддийской стойкой пары - Андрей Терентьев и Маргарита Кожевникова. Но когда они познакомились, полагаю, БФа еще не было. Она не только стойкая, но и дхармически продуктивная



Я считаю, что буддисту лучше жениться на буддистке. Не имеет значение происхождение и направление.
Но настоящие буддистки как правило в монастырях.
А у меня все время получается, что подруга может быть не моей веры. Мусульманки и христианки, но только по традиции предков, настоящие христианки и мусульманки не выйдут за буддиста. Мы для них неверные.

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я считаю, что буддисту лучше жениться на буддистке. Не имеет значение происхождение и направление.
> Но настоящие буддистки как правило в монастырях.
> А у меня все время получается, что подруга может быть не моей веры. Мусульманки и христианки, но только по традиции предков, настоящие христианки и мусульманки не выйдут за буддиста. Мы для них неверные.


А я давно уже считаю, что буддисту вообще лучше не жениться.

Думаю, не надо фиксироваться на идее иметь жену и тем более иметь именно буддийскую жену. Она сама либо придет, либо не придет. Практика от этого не должна стоять.

Есть еще девушки без религиозных принадлежностей. Найдите добрую и сострадательную девушку. А также самостоятельную и способную думать о других. Это, полагаю, и будет хорошо. Только не слишком фиксируйтесь на этом поиске. :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (08.05.2013), Дмитрий Светлов (23.12.2013), Лери (08.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А я давно уже считаю, что буддисту вообще лучше не жениться.
> 
> Думаю, не надо фиксироваться на идее иметь жену и тем более иметь именно буддийскую жену. Она сама либо придет, либо не придет. Практика от этого не должна стоять.
> 
> Есть еще девушки без религиозных принадлежностей. Найдите добрую и сострадательную девушку. А также самостоятельную и способную думать о других. Это, полагаю, и будет хорошо. Только не слишком фиксируйтесь на этом поиске.



Я стараюсь не фокусироваться, но если Будда был женат, думаю это необходимо.
Недавно был в Тайланде, где общался с индусом бизнесменом.
На вопрос могут ли они отдать за меня индуску, ответ был, что если я буддист то индусы не против.
Вот и думаю вновь в Индию отправиться, на поиски. Может и коммандировка туда будет.)

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я стараюсь не фокусироваться, но если Будда был женат, думаю это необходимо.


 Что Вы такое говорите? Это и есть идея-фикс. Будда ушел от жены и ребенка, чтобы достичь Пробуждения, а когда он женился - он еще и не приступал к подобной цели.




> Недавно был в Тайланде, где общался с индусом бизнесменом.
> На вопрос могут ли они отдать за меня индуску, ответ был, что если я буддист то индусы не против.
> Вот и думаю вновь в Индию отправиться, на поиски. Может и коммандировка туда будет.)


  Если он индус - то ИНДУИСТ, а не буддист, скорее всего. И у индуистов такая же разница с буддистами, думаю, как у христиан и буддистов :Smilie:  Индусами называются именно последователи индуизма, остальные называются индийцами.


Эта авантюра может плохо для Вас закончиться. Его Святешество говорит, что надо общаться с партнером года два до того, как принимать такие решения - чтобы узнать человека получше. В данном случае Вы рискуете причинить вред и себе, и девушке. На каком языка Вы собираетесь общаться? Хватит ли ее и Вашего английского для понимания? Хватит ли у Вас жизненного опыта предвидеть все подводные камни? Может, там какие-нибудь происки родни, - Вас заполучить, чтоб кормить всю индийскую деревню? :Smilie:  А девушка сама будет прикидываться любящей?

И нет никакой гарантии, что она будет хорошей женой и станет вообще буддисткой. И будет поддерживать Вашу практику.

Я 20 лет замужем за иностранцем. Хорошим и добрым. Небуддистом. Помогающим в моей практике буддизма и уважающим мои взгляды. Прежде, чем выйти замуж - год прожила вместе с ним нос к носу - наедине, и женились года через три. Я не была тогда буддисткой, но он - человек умный, понимающий, нравственный и меня искренне любит. И экономически самостоятельный и ответственный.Только на этих условиях согласилась переехать к нему. Но мне понадобилось время - все это вживую выяснить. Перескочив наш обоюдный несовершенный английский, выучив язык его страны и пожив в ней. Нужно было убедиться - я подходит ли мне все это.

Интернациональные браки вообще многие не слишком успешны - это вопрос разных культур, языковой барьер и прочее, который, возможно, никогда и не будет преодолен. Не говоря уж о визах, перелетах и прочих оформлениях документов. И других юридических процедур. И брачного законодательства двух стран.

Так что хорошо подумайте. Скорее всего, Вы пытаетесь жениться на собственных иллюзиях.

----------

Sadhak (08.05.2013), Джа Рашин (09.06.2013), Дондог (08.05.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Осетров (06.01.2015), Паня (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

"Что Вы такое говорите? Это и есть идея-фикс. Будда ушел от жены и ребенка, чтобы достичь Пробуждения, а когда он женился - он еще и не приступал к подобной цели."


Будда имел доступ ко всем благам своего мира. Но отказался от этих благ в итоге.
Познание благ, но не использование их полностью и последующий отказ - думаю правильный путь.


"Если он индус - то ИНДУИСТ, а не буддист, скорее всего. И у индуистов такая же разница с буддистами, думаю, как у христиан и буддистов :Smilie:  Индусами называются именно последователи индуизма, остальные называются индийцами."

Он ведет свой бизнес в Тайланде по причине того, что Тайланд - это буддийская страна, а ушел из Индии по причине высокой конкуренции. Индусы в целом очень хорошо к буддистам относятся. Считают буддизм продолжением индуизма. Думаю, что со временем индусы могут воспринять многое из буддизма. И тогда Индия расцветет. Этого я желаю родине Будды.)


"Эта авантюра может плохо для Вас закончится. Его Святешество говорит, что надо общаться с партнером года два до того, как принимать такие решения - чтобы узнать человека получше. В данном случае Вы рискуете причинить вред и себе, и девушке. И нет никакой гарантии, что она будет хорошей женой и станет вообще буддисткой. И будет поддерживать Вашу практику."

Опыт общения с россиянками обширный у меня. У меня нет 8 зубов, было 4 сотрясения)))
В нашей стране отношения м/у женщинами и мужчинами как война. К сожелению.
Я вообще синолог, жил в Китае более 2 лет, жил в Индии. По моему, в Азии сохранилось правильное отношение к семье в большинстве случаев. В том заслуга тех девушек Востока, кто не поддался "ложной вере".

"Я 20 лет замужем за иностранцем. Хорошим и добрым. Небуддистом. Помогающим в моей практике буддизма и уважающим мои взгляды. Прежде, чем выйти замуж - год прожила вместе с ним, и женились года через три. Я не была тогда буддисткой, но он - человек умный, понимающий, нравственный и меня искренне любит. Только на этих условиях согласилась переехать к нему."

Я рад за Вас.

"Интенациональные браки вообще многие не слишком успешны - это вопрос разных культур, языковой барьер и прочее, который, возможно, никогда и не будет преодолен. Не говоря уж о визах, перелетах и прочих оформлениях документов. И других юридических процедур."

Тем более в России. Это вообще одна из самых ксенофобских стран.

"Так что хорошо подумайте. Скорее всего, Вы пытаетесь жениться на собственных иллюзиях."

Вся наша жизнь иллюзии.

----------

Styeba (08.05.2013), Джигме (14.05.2013), Дондог (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Точно у Вас жениться - идея-фикс :Smilie:  И именно в большинстве случаев в период такой идеи нормальные девушки не попадаются. Они приходят сами в момент, когда их не ждешь, и остаются как бы сами по себе, если приходят - когда идея-фикс перестает существовать. Проверено. :Smilie: 




> Опыт общения с россиянками обширный у меня. *У меня нет 8 зубов, было 4 сотрясения)))*В нашей стране отношения м/у женщинами и мужчинами как война. К сожелению.
> Я вообще синолог, жил в Китае более 2 лет, жил в Индии. По моему, в Азии сохранилось правильное отношение к семье в большинстве случаев. В том заслуга тех девушек Востока, кто не поддался "ложной вере".


 :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Cry: 

Где ж Вы таких девушек находите? :Smilie:  Тут на форуме, вроде у нас нормальные россиянки девушки-буддистки :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Одно знаю твердо - если Вы доходите до сотрясения и выбитых зубов - Вам надо немножко подождать искать жену и приналечь на практику буддизма. Потому как всю вину возложить на женщину тут невозможно. И война возникает только при наличии двух воюющих сторон. Одна из них - ВЫ САМ.

Станьте мирным, добрым и сострадательным - это отразится на Вашей внешности и поведении, и девушки на Вас слетятся, как на мед. И драться скалками не будут. Особенно, если при этом будет отдельная квартира и хорошая зарплата :Smilie:

----------

Джа Рашин (09.06.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Лери (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Точно у Вас жениться - идея-фикс И именно в большинстве случаев в период такой идеи нормальные девушки не попадаются. Они приходят сами в момент, когда их не ждешь, и остаются как бы сами по себе, если приходят - когда идея-фикс перестает существовать. Проверено.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Где ж Вы таких девушек находите? Тут на форуме, вроде у нас нормальные россиянки девушки-буддистки
> 
> Одно знаю твердо - если Вы доходите до сотрясения и выбитых зубов - Вам надо немножко подожать искать жену и приналечь на практику буддизма. Потому как всю вину возложить на женщину тут невозможно. И война возникает только при наличии двух воюющих сторон. Одна из них - ВЫ САМ.


И все таки, как же повезло с супругой Будде.)

----------


## Аньезка

> Опыт общения с россиянками обширный у меня. У меня нет 8 зубов, было 4 сотрясения)))


5 баллов!  :Big Grin: 




> Будда имел доступ ко всем благам своего мира. Но отказался от этих благ в итоге.
> Познание благ, но не использование их полностью и последующий отказ - думаю правильный путь.


То есть Вы собираетесь индианку поматросить и бросить?

----------

Liza Lyolina (12.05.2013), Маркион (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И все таки, как же повезло с супругой Будде.)


Это флуд? :Smilie: 

Везение просто так не происходит. Читали Ламрим Цонкапы о плодах кармы? :Smilie:  Все возникает в силу причин и условий. Ну не ставьте телегу поперек лошади. Будде повезло, потому что он был без пяти минут БУДДА. Вам же до этого надо еще хоть немного поучиться и немного подправить собственную карму.

----------


## Дмитрон

> 5 баллов! 
> То есть Вы собираетесь индианку поматросить и бросить?


Нет. Я хочу как Будда.

----------


## Маркион

Сдаётся мне, очередная троллинг-сессия началась...

----------

Дондог (08.05.2013), Кунсанг (08.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет. Я хочу как будда.


А придется как Дмитрон.

----------

AndyZ (08.05.2013), Legba (08.05.2013), Neroli (08.05.2013), Sadhak (08.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), Дондог (08.05.2013), лесник (14.05.2013), Маркион (08.05.2013), Микаэль (08.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> То есть Вы собираетесь индианку поматросить и бросить?


  Это еще неизвестно, кто кого в итоге поматросит. :Smilie:  Там за плечами целая индийская деревня с целью выжить. 

Хорошо, что там осталось еще 24 зуба и то, что можно еще сотрясать.....

Точно тролль.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Маркион (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет. Я хочу как будда.


Ну тогда это не в этой жизни. Следующим Буддой будет Майтрея  :Wink:

----------

Маркион (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А придется как Дмитрон.


Или как Аньезка

----------


## Кунсанг

Буряток что ли мало?

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), лесник (14.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Точно тролль.


Лучше бы не в троллинге подозревали, а объяснили человеку доступно, что повторить путь Будды - очень сложно.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну тогда это не в этой жизни. Следующим Буддой будет Майтрея


Будда - просветленный.
Майтрея - грядущий Будда.
Я хочу просветления. Как любой буддист.
На роль Бодхисатвы не претендую.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Буряток что ли мало?


Можете представить да.
Они во основном здесь на западные ценности ориентированы. И мечтают о европейском принце.
В Дхармасале в 2011 году было больше русских девушек и украинок, чем буряток.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Лучше бы не в троллинге подозревали, а объяснили человеку доступно, что повторить путь Будды - очень сложно.


Вот и объясните :Smilie:  Когда человек не хочет учиться и читать Ламрим Цонкапы, как следует над ним размышляя, а хочет непременно жениться - да еще так, чтобы зубы не выбивали и еще жену, как у Будды.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Маркион (08.05.2013), Микаэль (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Лучше бы не в троллинге подозревали, а объяснили человеку доступно, что повторить путь Будды - очень сложно.


Но мы ведь все к этому стремимся.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Будда - просветленный.
> Майтрея - грядущий Будда.
> Я хочу просветления. Как любой буддист.
> На роль Бодхисатвы не претендую.


Для этого не обязательно отшельничество и поиск Пути, потому что Будда этот путь уже для вас нашёл.

----------

Маркион (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот и объясните Когда человек не хочет учиться и читать Ламрим Цонкапы, как следует над ним размышляя, а хочет непременно жениться - да еще так, чтобы зубы не выбивали и еще жену, как у Будды.


Я уже объяснял, ну а что сделаешь - _буддист по рождению_.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Можете представить да.
> Они во основном здесь на западные ценности ориентированы. И мечтают о европейском принце.
> В Дхармасале в 2011 году было больше русских девушек и украинок, чем буряток.


Только не надо зеркало винить, что рожа крива. На учения ездят как раз большинство нормальных буддисток из России и Украины. А если среди них вы не можете никому понравиться - наверно, обвинять их в поиске заморских принцев не надо.

И с каких пор Индия стала заморской престижной страной? :Smilie: 
 И скаих пор бурятки перестали мечтать заиметь нормального мужа?

----------

Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Маркион (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Будда - просветленный.
> Майтрея - грядущий Будда.
> Я хочу просветления. Как любой буддист.
> На роль Бодхисатвы не претендую.


Без роли бодхисаттвы или хотя бы его мотивации в Вашей традиции не получится. Об этом Его Святейшество постоянно на учениях говорит. Или Вы больше на учениях окружающих кандидаток на роль жены высматривали, чем его слушали? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Для этого не обязательно отшельничество и поиск Пути, потому что Будда этот путь уже для вас нашёл.


Но я думаю его способ наиболее правильны и повторить его можно попытаться.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Без роли бодхисаттвы в Вашей традиции не получится. Об этом Его Святейшество постоянно на учениях говорит. Или Вы больше на учениях окружающих кандидаток на роль жены высматривали?


С традицией там несколько сложно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Можете представить да.
> Они во основном здесь на западные ценности ориентированы. И мечтают о европейском принце.
> В Дхармасале в 2011 году было больше русских девушек и украинок, чем буряток.


Вам надо в Бурятию приехать. Тут буряток очень много практикующих.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Но я думаю его способ наиболее правильны и повторить его можно попытаться.


Не забудьте заранее предупредить жену о ваших планах  :Kiss:

----------

Аньезка (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Давайте флуд закончим.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Без роли бодхисаттвы или хотя бы его мотивации в Вашей традиции не получится. Об этом Его Святейшество постоянно на учениях говорит. Или Вы больше на учениях окружающих кандидаток на роль жены высматривали?


Тогда вокруг меня как раз сидели молодые и симпатичные девушки из Москвы, Питера и других городов. Реально было трудно сосредоточиться. Но я не поддался на мысли от Мару.)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Но я думаю его способ наиболее правильны и повторить его можно попытаться.


Начните тогда со взглядов Будды - о несуществовании индивидуальной души, да и прочих там:

Четыре Благородные Истины

1) Есть страдание. 
2) Есть причины страдания. 
3) Страдание и его причины можно преодолеть. 
4) Есть Путь прекращения страдания. 

Четыре Печати Учения

1) Всё составное непостоянно. (всё подверженно разрушению)
2) Все эмоции – страдание. (все действия и эмоции неотделимы от страдания)
3) Все вещи и явления не имеют независимого бытия. (нет никакой "души", которая может быть найдена)
4) Нирвана – вне представлений. (любые попытки описать Нирвану - условны)

После этого - переходите к дхьяне, а потом уже можно и в леса бежать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вам надо в Бурятию приехать. Тут буряток очень много практикующих.


По моей профессии там нет работы.
Основная причина по которой я уже давно не дома. Скитаюсь по миру.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Начните тогда со взглядов Будды - о несуществовании индивидуальной души, да и прочих там:
> 
> Четыре Благородные Истины
> 
> 1) Есть страдание. 
> 2) Есть причины страдания. 
> 3) Страдание и его причины можно преодолеть. 
> 4) Есть Путь прекращения страдания. 
> 
> ...


Я знаю и пытаюсь.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Не забудьте заранее предупредить жену о ваших планах


Вот в России это делать опасно.
Меня уже 3 кинули, после предупреждения)
Но я не был на них женат.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тогда вокруг меня как раз сидели молодые и симпатичные девушки из Москвы, Питера и других городов. Реально было трудно сосредоточиться. Но я не поддался на мысли от Мару.)


 Конечно. Мара одолел Вас позже - по возвращении домой :Smilie:  И будет нагло вести вас к женитьбе, пока зубы не кончатся.

----------

Маркион (08.05.2013), Паня (08.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Только не надо зеркало винить, что рожа крива. На учения ездят как раз большинство нормальных буддисток из России и Украины. А если среди них вы не можете никому понравиться - наверно, обвинять их в поиске заморских принцев не надо.
> 
> И с каких пор Индия стала заморской престижной страной?
>  И скаих пор бурятки перестали мечтать заиметь нормального мужа?


Это я писал про буряток на Западе России.
Я очень рад что русские и украинцы переходят в буддизм.
Буддистом не бывают по рождению, потому, что это путь, на который еще нужно стать и пойти не сходя с него.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Конечно. Мара одолел Вас позже - по возвращении домой И будет нагло вести вас к женитьбе, пока зубы не кончатся.


В России парень если хочет успеха у девушки должен быть способным на траты. Таких как Вы мало.
Мару здесь жестко работает.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я уже объяснял, ну а что сделаешь - _буддист по рождению_.


Я так себя не называл.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В России парень если хочет успеха у девушки должен быть способным на траты. Таких как Вы мало.
> Мару здесь жестко работает.


Нет, я такая, как все девушки. Мне непременно надо, чтобы муж нормально зарабатывал и не висел на мне, заботился обо мне и семье и не напрашивался на дополнительные визиты к зубному врачу - это нынче дорого стоит. И я , как буддистка, строю нормальную причинно-следственную связь в этом направлении.

И если Вы не способны на траты - об индийской девушке тоже не думайте. Одни перелеты к ней Вам обойдутся в копеечку. Не говоря уж о том, что индийских приличных девушек так просто замуж не отдают - за них еще надо заплатить родителям невесты.

----------

Маркион (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я так себя не называл.


Прошу прощения за это тогда.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Нет, я такая, как все девушки. Мне непременно надо, чтобы муж нормально зарабатывал и не висел на мне, заботился о семье и не напрашивался на дополнительные визиты к зубному врачу - это нынче дорого стоит. И я , как буддистка, строю нормальную причинно-следственную связь в этом направлении.
> 
> И если Вы не способны не траты - об индийской девушке тоже не думайте. Одни перелеты к ней Вам обойдутся в копеечку.


А я там по работе бываю. В КНР, Тайланде, Малайзии, Индии, возможно и Шри-Ланке буду.
Все за счет компании и с хорошими командировочными.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я там по работе бываю. В КНР, Тайланде, Малайзии, Индии, возможно и Шри-Ланке буду.
> Все за счет компании и с хорошими командировочными.


Ну, и тогда зачем же Вам непременно жениться? :Smilie:  Поддержите соответствующую местную женскую диаспору, приняв меры профилактики - так будет меньше вреда и гораздо меньше затрат - судя по странам. Зубы останутся целыми и все будут довольны. :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну, и тогда зачем же Вам непременно жениться? Поддержите соответствующую местную женскую диаспору, приняв меры профилактики - так будет меньше вреда.


Дмитрон сказал, что родители внуков просят.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну, и тогда зачем же Вам непременно жениться? Поддержите соответствующую местную женскую диаспору, приняв меры профилактики - так будет меньше вреда.


Охота как Будда.
Я вообще пытаюсь убедить начальство находиться там постоянно лучше.

----------


## Кунсанг

Дмитрон вы не патриот тогда. Женитесь тогда на тайке.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон вы не патриот тогда. Женитесь тогда на тайке.


Какой частью себя мне быть патриотом.
Отец ближе к тувинцам. Мать из казаческого рода. 
Но фамилия и самоосознание бурятское.

"Патриотизм - последнее пристанище негодяя"

Для буддиста быть гражданином мира прекрасно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Охота как Будда.
> Я вообще пытаюсь убедить начальство находиться там постоянно лучше.


Охота, как Будда - да пожалуйста! :Smilie:  Хоть эта притча не подтверждена, но, думаю, это в стиле бодхисаттвы.

Например, так Вы можете? 




Можете обнимать и любить женщину со страшными язвами - можете жениться почти, как будда.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Какой частью себя мне быть патриотом.
> Отец ближе к тувинцам. Мать из казаческого рода. 
> Но фамилия и самоосознание бурятское.
> 
> "Патриотизм - последнее пристанище негодяя"
> 
> Для буддиста быть гражданином мира прекрасно.


Быть гражданином мира может быть и прекрасно, но быть бурятом и жениться на бурятке это тоже более прекрасно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Быть гражданином мира может быть и прекрасно, но быть бурятом и жениться на бурятке это тоже более прекрасно.


Прекрасно вообще не жениться, если ум к этому незрелый. Не говоря уж вообще об общем неведенье и Марах, обложивших со всех сторон.

А если ум зрелый и есть умение служить партнеру и его счастье понимать выше собственного - взаимно, - то женись хоть кто на ком - будет нормальный брак. Если он вообще нужен, этот брак. Но это понимаешь, только как следует в него войдя.

Видно, топикстартер решительно решил освоить восточный брак. Тут удерживай-не удерживай - буддизма тут ноль. А так хорошо тема начиналась :Embarrassment:

----------

Маркион (08.05.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Хотя бурятки буряткам конечно рознь. Если некультурная бурятка попадется, то тогда да...

----------


## Дмитрон

> Быть гражданином мира может быть и прекрасно, но быть бурятом и жениться на бурятке это тоже более прекрасно.


Наверно.
Но я не привязан к какой либо национальности.
Из-за того, что жил в зарубежной Азии могу сказать, что у них восточного и традиционного больше чем в азиатской части России.
Свет с Востока.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Хотя бурятки буряткам конечно рознь. Если некультурная бурятка попадется, то тогда да...


Я же говорю здесь они все в основном на европейских принцев ориентированы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наверно.
> Но я не привязан к какой либо национальности.
> Из-за того, что жил в зарубежной Азии могу сказать, что у них восточного и традиционного больше чем в азиатской части России.
> Свет с Востока.


Обязательно просчитайте заранее, во что Вам обойдется две вставных челюсти и их ремонт. И каждый раз, общаясь с восточной женой: не забывайте надевать мотоциклетный шлем.


Кстати, на Востоке сан-гигиеническая ситуация может оказаться не из лучших - так что осторожнее.

А также не исключено, что после восточных прелестей Ваш взгляд вернется на соотечественниц.

Всех благ

----------

Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть шутка, что нет никого хуже, чем пьяный бурят. И что хуже одного пьяного бурята это два пьяных бурята и далее три пьяных бурята. Но хуже трех пьяных бурят что может быть? Одна пьяная бурятка.

----------

Аньезка (08.05.2013), Джигме (14.05.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Паня (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Обязательно просчитайте заранее, во что Вам обойдется две вставных челюсти и их ремонт. И каждый раз, общаясь с восточной женой не забывайте надевать мотоциклетный шлем.


На Востоке, Кроме Китая, девушки не то, что руку не поднимут на мужа или друга, они даже голос не поднимают.
Мужики меня поймут.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Есть шутка, что нет никого хуже, чем пьяный бурят. И что хуже одного пьяного бурята это два пьяных бурята и далее три пьяных бурята. Но хуже трех пьяных бурят что может быть? Одна пьяная бурятка.


Это можно про многих сказать. Я со многими по бизнесу пил.
Степень моей адекватности после попоек иногда была выше чем у других.
Съездите на мировые курорты и посмотрите чего там европейки и европейцы творят иногда.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я же говорю здесь они все в основном на европейских принцев ориентированы.


Не, только бурятка и бурятка.

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А также не исключено, что после восточных прелестей Ваш взгляд вернется на соотечественниц.
> 
> Всех благ


Еслиб все были такие как Вы и другие прелестные форумчанки.
Я бы никуда не уезжал.
Но Вы все уже заняты.

----------


## Аньезка

Если третья жена бьёт по морде - виновата морда, а не жена. (Торсунова Ольга Галиновна)

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Карма Палджор (08.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На Востоке, Кроме Китая, девушки не то, что руку не поднимут на мужа или друга, они даже голос не поднимают.
> Мужики меня поймут.


Конечно, когда 20 евро - хорошая месячная зарплата. В Китае девушки уже начали понимать - что к чему. И индийские девушки тоже в ближайшее время в этом вопросе как следует разберутся - не обольщайтесь.

Давайте быстрее, а то на роль заморского принца Вы скоро не сможете претендовать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Если третья жена бьёт по морде - виновата морда, а не жена. (Торсунова Ольга Галиновна)


Ни разу женат не был.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Конечно, когда 20 евро - хорошая месячная зарплата. В китае девушки уже начали понимать - что к чему. И Индийские девушки тоже в ближайшее всремя в этом вопросе как следует разберутся - не обольщайтесь.


3000 юаней офисная работа в КНР, плюс проценты.
это 15 тыс. руб.+ %
2500 юаней рабочий (яя) на фабрике то есть 10000 руб.
Они уже догоняют нас и продолжают развиваться.
Что меня поразило в Китае, так это то, что женщины там выполняют всю мужскую работу без особых нареканий на свою судьбу.
У Китаянок работает принцип один навсегда, они не склонны к изменам.
Знаю примерно 10 русских мужчин женатых на китаянках и живущих в КНР.
Недавно познакомился с Австрийцем, который предпочел австрийке китаянку. Живут в Малайзии.

В Тайланде минималка для рабочего 300 долларов, так же в Малайзии.
В Индии примерно 250 долларов.
В офисах крупных копаний примерно 2000 долларов во всех этих странах.
Азия развивается.
Причиной тому, в основном, правильные отношения внутри семьи.
"Наивысшая радость для человека - дом полный внуков" - китайская мудрость. Китайцы работают по три смены с перерывами на сон и на еду по 3 часа, и все ради детей.
Это не может не восхищать.

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, там семьи нормальные, потому что в них нормальные мужья? ЧТо касается деторождаемости, то чем выше благосостояние страны, тем меньше в ней рождается детей.

Вы уже обрисовали себе светлое восточное будущее. Только нечего кокетничать и приписывать  к этому буддизм.

А самсара есть и в Индии.

----------


## Аньезка

Так Вы хотите как Будда или дом полный внуков? Вообще, если задача - плодиться и размножаться, то для этого больше подходит другая религия.

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013), Жека (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так Вы хотите как Будда или дом полный внуков? Вообще, если задача - плодиться и размножаться, то для этого больше подходит другая религия.


Не подходит. Там можно секс только для зачатия детей :Frown:  И по-быстрому.

А тут видно у топикстартера самая обычная мужская проблема - стеснительность не позволяет "просто так", но очень хочется. И все сверху это маскируется буддизмом.

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.05.2013), Тао (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Может, там семьи нормальные, потому что в них нормальные мужья? ЧТо касается деторождаемости, то чем выше благосостояние страны, тем меньше в ней рождается детей.
> 
> Вы уже обрисовали себе светлое восточное будущее. Только нечего кокетничать и приписывать  к этому буддизм.
> 
> А самсара есть и в Индии.


Буддизм пришел с Востока. И будущее за ним.
Россия это не Запад это "страна испытаний", если она забудет свое непонятную про-западную ориентацию и обернется к Востоку с помощью буддизма она сможет измениться к лучшему.
Те мои знакомые, кто остался на Востоке, уже не хотят в Россию, это специалисты в своих областях.
Исход лучших мужчин из России очевиден. Очевидна их тяга к Востоку.
Вспомните Элинизм.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Только при чем тут бурятские женщины? Они что, живут на западе?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Не подходит. Там можно секс только для зачатия детей И по-быстрому.
> 
> А тут видно у топикстартера самая обычная мужская проблема - стеснительность не позволяет "просто так", но очень хочется. И все сверху это маскируется буддизмом.


У азиат нет стеснительности в половых отношениях. Поэтому динамика роста населения налицо.
Эти комплексы придумали европейцы, типа Зигмунда Фрэйда.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Только при чем тут бурятские женщины? Они что, живут на западе?


Не я про них начал. Это мой земляк Выше.
Но сейчас молодые девушки из восточных регионов России уже не азиатки по менталитету. Считаю это влиянием "ложного учения"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А у индийских индусок, конечно же, не ложное учение. :Smilie: 

Короче, не морочьте нам тут голову - женитесь на той, которая возьмет в мужья. Напишите потом про индийскую жену и о своих порушенных иллюзиях.

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Итак.
Чтоб тему не пустить на самотек.
Все таки.
У меня вопрос, еслиб Шакьямуни родился в России в наше время?
Смог бы он повторить то, что сделал в Индии 2600 лет назад?
Человек реализовал себя и как мирянин и как бодхисаттва.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Итак.
> Чтоб тему не пустить на самотек.
> Все таки.
> У меня вопрос, еслиб Шакьямуни родился в России в наше время?
> Смог бы он повторить то, что сделал в Индии 2600 лет назад?
> Человек реализовал себя и как мирянин и как бодхисаттва.


Скажите, А Вы вообще по основам буддизма что-то читали? Ларима Цонкапы - сколько прочитано?

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013), Тао (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Скажите, А Вы вообще по основам буддизма что-то читали? Ларима Цонкапы - сколько прочитано?


Я его изучал в Университете. Просто многое уже забыл.
Да и потом, истина познается интуитивно, а не по книжкам.
На правильный путь наставляет Учитель.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я его изучал в Университете. Просто многое уже забыл.
> Да и потом, истина познается интуитивно, а не по книжкам.
> На правильный путь наставляет Учитель.


Интуиция возможна только на основе большого количества прочитанных книжек, иначе нечего будет интуировать.




> У меня вопрос, еслиб Шакьямуни родился в России в наше время?
> Смог бы он повторить то, что сделал в Индии 2600 лет назад?
> Человек реализовал себя и как мирянин и как бодхисаттва.


Нет, не смог бы. Поэтому он и не родился в России в наше время.

Но что касается того, что Будда «реализовал себя как мирянин», разве можно так говорить? Можно ли про любого современного сына депутата сказать, что он «реализовал себя как мирянин»? Будда никогда не реализовывал себя как мирянин — не делал карьеру, не воспитывал детей, не зарабатывал состояние своим трудом. Для того, чтобы пройти жизнь путём Будды нужно как минимум накопить достаточно заслуги в прошлых жизнях, чтобы родиться сыном царя. А если потратить всю жизнь на то, чтобы стать царём, не останется времени, чтобы стать буддой.

----------

Legba (08.05.2013), Дордже (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ларима Цонкапы - сколько прочитано?


 :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

"Интуиция возможна только на основе большого количества прочитанных книжек, иначе нечего будет интуировать."

Думаю, что Будда много книжек не читал. Тем не менее достиг просветления.

"Нет, не смог бы. Поэтому он и не родился в России в наше время."

То есть Мы здесь родились из-за плохой кармы?

"Но что касается того, что Будда «реализовал себя как мирянин», разве можно так говорить? Можно ли про любого современного сына депутата сказать, что он «реализовал себя как мирянин»? Будда никогда не реализовывал себя как мирянин — не делал карьеру, не воспитывал детей, не зарабатывал состояние своим трудом."

Он же не оставлял сына новорожденным с женой.
Что то смог дать.

"Для того, чтобы пройти жизнь путём Будды нужно как минимум накопить достаточно заслуги в прошлых жизнях, чтобы родиться сыном царя. А если потратить всю жизнь на то, чтобы стать царём, не останется времени, чтобы стать Буддой."

Думаю, еслиб даже он не был сыном царя, он бы все равно достиг просветления.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Он именно оставил маленького сына и жену. Единственное преимущество - что у него был папа-царь и позаботился о них. Он именно и родился у царя - в силу накопленной предыдущей кармы, и все у него было с детства. А Вы даже постоить отношения с одной женщиной не можете - значит, заслуг у Вас маловато.

Вы не слышали, смотря на девушек, постоянные наставления Его Святейшества именно, что надо накапливать два собрания - добродетели и ЗНАНИЙ? Он неуклонно повторяет - что без изучения буддийской философии невозможно следовать буддизму, а сам он лично учился всю жизнь - или пример Вашего Учителя для Вас - не пример?

Забыли Ламрим? Хватит ему на полке пылиться - прочитайте заново. Вместо страстных мыслей о женитьбе. Особенно о смерти и непостоянстве. Не профукивайте драгоценное человеческое рождение.

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013), Осетров (07.01.2015), Тао (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Он именно оставил маленького сына и жену. Единственное преимущество - что у него был папа-царь и позаботился о них. Он именно и родился у царя - в силу накопленной предыдущей кармы, и все у него было с детства. А Вы даже постоить отношения с одной женщиной не можете - значит, заслуг у Вас маловато.
> 
> Вы не слышали, смотря на девушек, постоянные наставления Его Святейшества именно, что надо накапливать два собрания - добродетели и ЗНАНИЙ? Он неуклонно повторяет - что без обучения буддийской философии невозможно следовать буддизму, а сам он лично учился всю жизнь - или пример Вашего Учителя для Вас - не пример?
> 
> Забыли Ламрим? Хватит ему на полке пылиться - прочитайте заново. Вместо страстных мыслей о женитьбе. Особенно о смерти и непостоянстве.


Я не хочу читать никакие книжки про Буддизм.
Направление уже дано Учителем.
Остальное - дело интуиции.
Результат я познаю персонально когда придет время.
Я страстно не думаю о женитьбе, я думаю как это должно быть правильны. Потому как у Нас в стране с этим серьезная проблема.
Россия лидирует по разводам, брошенным детям, подростковым и детским самоубиствам.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаю, что Будда много книжек не читал. Тем не менее достиг просветления.


Будда длительное учился у нескольких учителей. К тому времени как он сел медитировать под деревом Бодхи, недостатка в теоретической подготовке у него не было.




> То есть Мы здесь родились из-за плохой кармы?


Мы родились в эпоху, когда существует Дхарма, с возможностью встретить подлинного учителя Дхармы, с полноценными органами чувств, будучи свободными, скорее благодаря хорошей карме.

Но если бы нужно было открыть Дхарму заново, современная Россия для этого не подошла бы.




> Он же не оставлял сына новорожденным с женой.
> Что то смог дать.


Ему не нужно было ничего давать. У его семьи всё и так было, богатство, куча родственников и прислуги во дворце, Будде не нужно было ничего делать, чтобы его ребёнок получил воспитание и образование.




> Думаю, еслиб даже он не был сыном царя, он бы все равно достиг просветления.


Это, к сожалению, ничем невозможно доказать, а по канону утверждается, что все будды, первый раз поворачивающие Колесо Учения приходят в тех точно так же, как и Будда. То есть, сыновьями царей.

----------

Тао (08.05.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, что Будда много книжек не читал. Тем не менее достиг просветления.


Вообще-то он получал соответствующее рождению образование. Это так, мысли вслух. И потом у многих учился. Так что ваше "думаю" уходит в зал  :Smilie: 




> То есть Мы здесь родились из-за плохой кармы?


Кармы? Какой кармы? Что натворили раньше (карма) то и пожинаете сейчас (плод кармы).




> Он же не оставлял сына новорожденным с женой. Что то смог дать.


Оставил, оставил. И тогументов не подписывал по поводу передачи собственности. А тихой сапой однажды взял... И СВАЛИЛ (не к ночи будет сказано).




> Думаю, еслиб даже он не был сыном царя, он бы все равно достиг просветления.


Ваше "думаю" из зала еще не вернулось. 
А кстати почему вы считаете себя учеником ЕСДЛ, если не слушаетесь своего учителя?

И истчо. Жениться вам надо, барин. Женицца

----------

Legba (08.05.2013), Neljorma (08.05.2013), Ашвария (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я страстно не думаю о женитьбе, я думаю как это должно быть правильны. Потому как у Нас в стране с этим серьезная проблема.
> Россия лидирует по разводам, брошенным детям, подростковым и детским самоубиствам.


Правильно. не стоит думать страстно. А то у вас прям бурлят страсти странныя. Может объявление дать, что вы ищете себе половину ? Мест для таких объявлений в сети хватает? 

И еще. Для того чтобы взрастить сына, совсем не всегда нужна девушка. Вы забыли о приемных детях. Чтож вы их без отца-то оставляете-то???

----------

Фил (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вообще-то он получал соответствующее рождению образование. Это так, мысли вслух. И потом у многих учился. Так что ваше "думаю" уходит в зал 
> 
> 
> 
> Кармы? Какой кармы? Что натворили раньше (карма) то и пожинаете сейчас (плод кармы).
> 
> 
> 
> Оставил, оставил. И тогументов не подписывал по поводу передачи собственности. А тихой сапой однажды взял... И СВАЛИЛ (не к ночи будет сказано).
> ...


Жениться всегда успееться. Только я наверно свалю из России, когда возможность такая будет. 
Учитель дал наставление. Ученики могут быть плохими и хорошими. До тех пор пока я не достиг просветления, возможно я плохой ученик. Образование естественно он получил. Я говорил, что он много книжек не читал.
В то время образование было другим, учение, образование получали непосредственно от учителя, без конспектов и большого количества учебников.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я говорил, что он много книжек не читал.


Вы были в Индии того времени? Стояли рядом с фонарём с следили сколько и чего он прочёл (и записывали честно прочтённое в блокнот, указывая что откуда и сколько раз)? Да вы вообще хоть жизнеописание читали или свои фантазии развиваете?

А насчет женицца... так у вас все посты пропитаны подобными вещами. Эх... жаль Фрейд помер. Он бы сейчас расслаблялся, читая  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Правильно. не стоит думать страстно. А то у вас прям бурлят страсти странныя. Может объявление дать, что вы ищете себе половину ? Мест для таких объявлений в сети хватает? 
> 
> И еще. Для того чтобы взрастить сына, совсем не всегда нужна девушка. Вы забыли о приемных детях. Чтож вы их без отца-то оставляете-то???


Нормальным ребенок без матери не будет. Думаю это понятно. 
Тему я завел, чтоб понять тех, кто считает себя буддистами, интересен их опыт. Сейчас у меня много времени.
Пока вновь не уехал куда, мне нужны Ваши идеи. 
Давать объявление о половинке пока еще рановато. Я еще не стар и в реальной жизни способен найти.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нормальным ребенок без матери не будет. Думаю это понятно.


У вас было сказано - вырастить сына. Про нормального - ничего сказано не было. Не увиливайте от ответственности

Отпишусь-ка я на всякий случай. А то подустал пред выходными. Чую - долго сон потом не придет.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А насчет женицца... так у вас все посты пропитаны подобными вещами. Эх... жаль Фрейд помер. Он бы сейчас расслаблялся, читая


Ну ладно, признаюсь. Да. Есть такое. Мысль о женитьбе. Давление родственников сказывается.

----------


## Дмитрон

> У вас было сказано - вырастить сына. Про нормального - ничего сказано не было. Не увиливайте от ответственности
> 
> Отпишусь-ка я на всякий случай. А то подустал пред выходными. Чую - долго сон потом не придет.


Это может быть понятно больше думаю восточным людям. Я уже писал про то, что считаю выполнением родительских обязательств, это когда они высшее образование своим детям обеспечат.

----------


## Legba

Дмитрон, есть некоторая проблема.
Вы вообще, в принципе, не понимаете кто такой Будда Шакьямуни - с точки зрения тибетского буддизма.
Сорри, но это правда так.
И все бы ничего, но Вы и книжек читать не хотите - не оставляя себе шанса выяснить, как обстоят дела.
(вообще говоря, в первый раз вижу гелукпинца, отказывающегося читать книжки))
Попробую изложить на пальцах... хотя Вы, наверное, не поверите.

Далее - сугубо тибетско-махаянская точка зрения. Тхераваддинов прошу не ругаться,
у вопрошающего - тибетская традиция в профиле.

Будда Шакьямуни, вся его жизнь - своего рода поучительный спектакль.
Будды, в различных своих проявлениях, присутствуют всегда и везде.
Изредка благая карма ж.с. достигает некого уровня, при котором становится возможно проявление "Совершенной Нирманакайи" (uttamanirmāṇakāya).
Последний в ряду таких Нирманакай - Будда Шакьямуни. Но штука в том, что *все* Совершенные Нирманакайи совершают "12 деяний Будды".
Т.е. история каждый раз повторяется, по крайней мере - по сути. Но - случается такое крайне редко.

Мы технически не в состоянии повторить путь Будды Шакьямуни - как не можем повторить путь Рэмбо из фильма "Первая Кровь"))
Мы должны вынести из этой истории соответствующие уроки, а не пытаться *имитировать* Будду Шакьямуни.

И попробуйте все-таки разобраться в вопросе. Интуиция, зачастую - просто шепот эго))

----------

Neljorma (08.05.2013), Андрей Ф. (11.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Карма Палджор (08.05.2013), Савелов Александр (10.06.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, есть некоторая проблема.
> Вы вообще, в принципе, не понимаете кто такой Будда Шакьямуни - с точки зрения тибетского буддизма.
> Сорри, но это правда так.
> И все бы ничего, но Вы и книжек читать не хотите - не оставляя себе шанса выяснить, как обстоят дела.
> (вообще говоря, в первый раз вижу гелукпинца, отказывающегося читать книжки))
> Попробую изложить на пальцах... хотя Вы, наверное, не поверите.
> 
> Далее - сугубо тибетско-махаянская точка зрения. Тхераваддинов прошу не ругаться,
> у вопрошающего - тибетская традиция в профиле.
> ...


Ну я же все еще в Сансаре, это означает, что я не осознал ложность "своего ложного Я", то есть Эго. 
Я не говорю, что собираюсь копировать Будду.
Я хочу узнать мнение других людей. Можно ли считать его путь, который мы знаем, как модель для развития и практики.

----------


## Дордже

Уже была такая тема, сошлись на том, что наши буддистки -не забитые девочки,слепо служащие мужчине. А культурные и самодостаточные и помимо женских качеств, очень интеллектуально развиты. поэтому надо соответствовать.

----------


## Neroli

Я так и не поняла, идеальная буддисйская пара М + Ж, это когда М делает Ж ребенка и сваливат навсегда медитировать в лес?

----------

Legba (08.05.2013), Liza Lyolina (12.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Я так и не поняла, идеальная буддисйская пара М + Ж, это когда М делает Ж ребенка и сваливат навсегда медитировать в лес?


Отечественный сеттинг показывает, что в данной композиции не хватает эпизода возвращения блудного попугая обратно в лоно семьи, вселенского раскаяния и воцерковления.

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Отечественный сеттинг показывает, что в данной композиции не хватает эпизода возвращения блудного попугая обратно в лоно семьи, вселенского раскаяния и воцерковления.


Я так поняла, что идеальная - это не как у всех, это нечто особенное )))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я так и не поняла, идеальная буддисйская пара М + Ж, это когда М делает Ж ребенка и сваливат навсегда медитировать в лес?


А то ... как же иначе. ну прям как-то не интересно получается.
Правда если уж повторять, то полностью. Например начать с кормления собой диких животных. Чтож мелочиться-то.
Но это не вам Нероли, а Дмитрону. Вас бы поддержала Тара, которая помнится высмеяла монахов

----------

Neroli (08.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вас бы поддержала Тара, которая помнится высмеяла монахов


О, прикольно, не могли бы Вы об этом поподробнее?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О, прикольно, не могли бы Вы об этом поподробнее?


В принципе история в сети есть. Но если кратко, то примерно так.
Была говорят история, когда Тара еще не была полностью просветлённой. В другом мире дело обстояло. Сидела она, медитировала. Подошли к ней монахи и сказали, что для того чтобы достичь полного просветления - ей надо умереть, родиться принцем и пр.
В общем в ответ сказала несчастная им о том, что они просто так и не поняли ничего из учения просветлённого. И так и осталась женского полу.
Это если совсем кратко. Тем более что автор темы хочет повторить путь Будды в варианте м+ж-потом-свалить

----------

Neroli (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Опыт общения с россиянками обширный у меня. У меня нет 8 зубов, было 4 сотрясения)))
> В нашей стране отношения м/у женщинами и мужчинами как война. К сожелению.


В чью пользу счёт по зубам у девушек?

----------


## Топпер

> Прекрасно вообще не жениться, если ум к этому незрелый. Не говоря уж вообще об общем неведенье и Марах, обложивших со всех сторон.
> 
> А если ум зрелый и есть умение служить партнеру и его счастье понимать выше собственного - взаимно, - то женись хоть кто на ком - будет нормальный брак. Если он вообще нужен, этот брак. Но это понимаешь, только как следует в него войдя.


Если ум зрелый, то жениться уже не захочется......

----------

AndyZ (10.05.2013), Bob (10.05.2013), Eugeny (18.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если ум зрелый, то жениться уже не захочется......


Бывает, что ум дозрел во время брака :Smilie:  После парочки выбитых зубов. :Smilie: 

А вообще мы в любом случае повязаны с родителями, детьми, друзьями. Мне кажется, мужья и жены вполне вписываются в этот список. Раз все равно мы не в пещере. 

Надо уметь недостатки превращать в достоинства. Например, я смогу себе позвоить часа два в день практиковать, потому что муж меня кормит :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Если ум зрелый, то жениться уже не захочется......


Ну почему же? Зрелый ум в большей степени способен быть счастливым в отношениях и он это знает и знает как и знает почему. Не всеж хотят быть монахами.

----------

Аньезка (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну почему же? Зрелый ум в большей степени способен быть счастливым в отношениях и он это знает и знает как и знает почему. Не всеж хотят быть монахами.


Потому, что видит непрочность всего этого.

----------

Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (10.05.2013), Neroli (10.05.2013), Styeba (10.05.2013), Володя Володя (11.05.2013), Джигме (14.05.2013), Юй Кан (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Потому, что видит непрочность всего этого.


Во-первых, он видит и как сделать прочнее.
Во-вторых, если не брать буддистов, не только же у них бывает зрелый ум, какая альтернатива? И лучше ли она гипотетической непрочности?

----------


## Топпер

> Во-первых, он видит и как сделать прочнее.
> Во-вторых, если не брать буддистов, не только же у них бывает зрелый ум, какая альтернатива? И лучше ли она гипотетической непрочности?


Альтернативы иногда нет. Либо она ещё хуже.

----------


## Neroli

> Альтернативы иногда нет. Либо она ещё хуже.


Значит все-таки женится?

----------


## Аньезка

> Потому, что видит непрочность всего этого.


Зрелый ум видит непрочность всего, включая собственную жизнь. Но это не повод не жить.
Зрелость заключается в спокойном отношении к возможным переменам, а не в отгораживании себя от мира железным куполом.

----------

Neroli (10.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну почему же? Зрелый ум в большей степени способен быть счастливым в отношениях и он это знает и знает как и знает почему. Не всеж хотят быть монахами.


зрелый ум в большей степени самодостаточен и не нуждается во внешних подпорках, вот в чем фишка. Он знает как, знает почему и знает, что не зачем. Ибо "все кого ты лбишь, однажы предадут тебя или умрут" (с)

----------

Тао (10.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> зрелый ум в большей степени самодостаточен и не нуждается во внешних подпорках, вот в чем фишка. Он знает как, знает почему и знает, что не зачем. Ибо "все кого ты лбишь, однажы предадут тебя или умрут" (с)


Елена я не согласна, что тот, кто рядом - это "внешняя подпорка". Зрелый ум не будет считать любимого человека подпоркой.

Да, и почему бы не стать подпоркой другому? Не требуя ничего взамен.

----------


## Топпер

> Значит все-таки женится?


Иногда да.




> Елена я не согласна, что тот, кто рядом - это "внешняя подпорка". Зрелый ум не будет считать любимого человека подпоркой.


Подпорка - это когда для того, чтобы быть счастливым, нужен любящий человек.

----------

Neroli (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Зрелый ум видит непрочность всего, включая собственную жизнь. Но это не повод не жить.
> Зрелость заключается в спокойном отношении к возможным переменам, а не в отгораживании себя от мира железным куполом.


При чём здесь купол? Я про купол не говорил. Просто на определённом этапе видишь, что эти отношения уже не нужны.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Бабушка поняла, что компот забродил, когда дед подошёл к ней с вопросом: "Красавица, ты в отношениях?"

----------

Liza Lyolina (12.05.2013), Neroli (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Подпорка - это когда для того, чтобы быть счастливым, нужен любящий человек.


Это не зрелому уму так нужно. А зрелому приятнее любить самому. Без условий.

----------

Аньезка (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не зрелому уму так нужно. А зрелому приятнее любить самому. Без условий.


В каком смысле любить самому? Мы здесь про семейную жизнь говорим.

----------


## Neroli

> В каком смысле любить самому? Мы здесь про семейную жизнь говорим.


А... э.... в семейной жизни очень нужно самому любить. Что семейная жизнь, это только когда меня кто-то любит? А если только я люблю, она уже не семейная?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Елена я не согласна, что тот, кто рядом - это "внешняя подпорка". Зрелый ум не будет считать любимого человека подпоркой.
> 
> Да, и почему бы не стать подпоркой другому? Не требуя ничего взамен.


У зрелого ума не может быть любимого человека - потому что это привязанности, страсти и омрачения.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Подпорка - это когда для того, чтобы быть счастливым, нужен любящий человек.


Мулька в том, что нужен кто-то во вне. Не важно, любящий он, не любящий. главное, чтобы был кто-то вовне, какая-то внешняя подпорка. Без нее реально мало кто умеет жить.

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А... э.... в семейной жизни очень нужно самому любить. Что семейная жизнь, это только когда меня кто-то любит? А если только я люблю, она уже не семейная?


Любить безусловно, без отношений да ещё и всех живых существ может не только любой буддист, но и любой буддист-монах. Метта называется. Но, как я понимаю, мы говорим не о ней?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Иногда любящий человек сам появляется, и без желания подпорки.

----------


## Neroli

> У зрелого ума не может быть любимого человека - потому что это привязанности, страсти и омрачения.


Знаете, даже обыкновенные психологи, изучившие самых обыкновенных людей, отделяют страсть, и как следствие призязанности и омрачения, от любви.

----------


## Аньезка

> При чём здесь купол? Я про купол не говорил. Просто на определённом этапе видишь, что эти отношения уже не нужны.


Эти отношения не нужны, зато нужны отношения с дающими дану. Жизнь она такая: не та подпорка, так другая понадобится)

----------


## Топпер

> Эти отношения не нужны, зато нужны отношения с дающими дану. Жизнь она такая: не та подпорка, так другая понадобится)


Как это соотносится с темой топика? Здесь, вроде бы, про супружеские пары обсуждается.

----------


## Дхармананда

А я хочу жену как у чакравартина, с функцией терморегуляции. Очень удобно!

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Знаете, даже обыкновенные психологи, изучившие самых обыкновенных людей, отделяют страсть, и как следствие призязанности и омрачения, от любви.


я не знаю кто такие "обыкновенные психологи", поэтому ничего сказать по этому поводу не могу, вы уж конкретизируйте, пожалуйста, к какой школе принадлежат психологи, утвержающие такое.

Но любовь - это всегда привязанность и омрачения, даже материнская любовь, даже любовь к родине, не говоря уже о любви к объектам, к которым мы испытываем сексуальное влечене.

----------

AndyZ (10.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Любить безусловно, без отношений да ещё и всех живых существ может не только любой буддист, но и любой буддист-монах. Метта называется. Но, как я понимаю, мы говорим не о ней?


Нет, не о ней. 
Вы хотите сказать, что любить безусловно одного человека нельзя. Можно или никого или всех?

----------


## Аньезка

> Как это соотносится с темой топика? Здесь, вроде бы, про супружеские пары обсуждается.


Если понимать под зрелостью независимость от каких-либо отношений, то ее нет и быть не может. А уж форму партнерства каждый выбирает для себя сам. В конце концов, страх перед возможной привязанностью, психотравмы, удерживающие человека от близости, и просто отвращение к противоположному полу никак не зрелость ума, а проблема.

----------

Neroli (10.05.2013), Дордже (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> я не знаю кто такие "обыкновенные психологи", поэтому ничего сказать по этому поводу не могу, вы уж конкретизируйте, пожалуйста, к какой школе принадлежат психологи, утвержающие такое.
> 
> Но любовь - это всегда привязанность и омрачения, даже материнская любовь, даже любовь к родине, не говоря уже о любви к объектам, к которым мы испытываем сексуальное влечене.


Лена, я конечно могу сейчас начать приводить ссылки на статьи и все такое, но я давно живу и знаю, что это бессмысленно. Вы останетесь при своем мнении, а я останусь при своем. Давайте на этом и остановимся. Считайте, что я слилась.

----------

Тао (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, не о ней. 
> Вы хотите сказать, что любить безусловно одного человека нельзя. Можно или никого или всех?


Я хочу сказать, что не надо путать супружескую жизнь с меттой. Метту даже при соответствующей медитации не сравнивают с супружеской жизнью. Максимум - с любовью матери к ребёнку. Тема же, между тем, о супружеских парах.

----------


## Топпер

> Если понимать под зрелостью независимость от каких-либо отношений, то ее нет и быть не может.


Почему от каких-либо? В теме про М+Ж идёт разговор. Вполне конкретный.



> В конце концов, страх перед возможной привязанностью, психотравмы, удерживающие человека от близости, и просто отвращение к противоположному полу никак не зрелость ума, а проблема.


Если человек пробовал и то и другое, наверное, можно делать какие-либо сравнительные выводы. 
Я думаю, что вы не будете отрицать, что сексуальные желания порождаются килесами?

И думаю, что не будете спорить с тем, что не просто так, не из-за некой незрелости, сам Будда и Араханты оставались монахами?

----------

Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я хочу сказать, что не надо путать супружескую жизнь с меттой. Метту даже при соответствующей медитации не сравнивают с супружеской жизнью. Максимум - с любовью матери к ребёнку. Тема же, между тем, о супружеских парах.


Ну т.е. вы считаете ,что в супружеской жизни безусловная любовь не возможна?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну т.е. вы считаете ,что в супружеской жизни безусловная любовь не возможна?


Там это не самое важное. Если человек хочет любить безусловно, это можно делать, даже не будучи хорошо знакомым с объектом любви (в смысле бесконтактно, платонически).

При этом замечу, что я не против семейных отношений. Скорее за. Во многих случаях это лучше для человека, чем без них.

----------


## Neroli

> Там это не самое важное. Если человек хочет любить безусловно, это можно делать, даже не будучи хорошо знакомым с объектом любви (в смысле бесконтактно, платонически).


Все верно, но если объект захочет отношений, они состоятся  :Smilie: 
Хотя конечно это идеал практически не достижимый. Но в целом? зрелый ум в своем стремлении к счастью знает, что настоящее счастье - это не брать ,а отдавать.




> При этом замечу, что я не против семейных отношений. Скорее за. Во многих случаях это лучше для человека, чем без них.


Ну вот и договорились  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> И думаю, что не будете спорить с тем, что не просто так, не из-за некой незрелости, сам Будда и Араханты оставались монахами?


Это перезрелось ))

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Но в целом? зрелый ум в своем стремлении к счастью знает, что настоящее счастье - это не брать ,а отдавать.


Это уже вариант Будды, например. Но он отдавал свою метту без секса. Свою бывшую жену привёл к Ниббане.




> Это перезрелось ))


Это точно. Перезрели  :Smilie:

----------

Жека (11.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это уже вариант Будды, например. Но он отдавал свою метту без секса. Свою бывшую жену привёл к Ниббане.


Зато теперь Дмитрон знает, что нужно делать ))

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Зато теперь Дмитрон знает, что нужно делать ))


Главное приводить её не нокаутом  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А я хочу жену как у чакравартина, с функцией терморегуляции. Очень удобно!


А мой идеал мужчины - Оптимус Прайм.

----------

Zom (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Дордже (10.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> А мой идеал мужчины - Оптимус Прайм.


чтобы кнопка "ВКЛ/ВЫКЛ" была?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (10.05.2013), Zom (10.05.2013), Дондог (10.05.2013), Дордже (10.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.05.2013), Тао (10.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> чтобы кнопка "ВКЛ/ВЫКЛ" была?


Вобщето я хотела автомобиль. Тягач в хозяйстве всегда пригодится. Ну и погонять там...

А если серьезно,смотрю с сыном мультик Трансформеры Прайм и тихо прусь с благородства этого разумного автономного робототехнического организма с планеты Кибертрон. Но это так... девчачье )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Вобщето я хотела автомобиль. Тягач в хозяйстве всегда пригодится. Ну и погонять там...


Только бы на шею сесть)))

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Только бы на шею сесть)))


Не все же вам у нас сидеть  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Нико (10.05.2013), Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Дмитрон, сугубо имхо. Нужно думать исключительно о бизнесе. 
Если нет денег, семьи не получится. Если есть деньги, семья неизбежна (пока они не закончатся).

----------


## Жека

Есть весьма любопытная вещь с супружескими буддийскими парами, которые достигли состояния арий при самом Будде. 
Те из них, которые имели изначально великие парами (заслуги) - не могли смириться с участью домохозяев; в Тхери-гатхи есть чудесная история, как родители насильно поженили девушку и молодого человека, которые рвались в монашество. Те пошли навстречу родительской воле, но блюли целомудрие, в итоге оба вступили в Сангху и стала арахатами.
Другая пара, описанная в Ангуттаре Никае, показывает, что целибат миряне соблюдали и в замужестве; так, жена говорит умирающему супругу, что не собирается замуж и ее вера в Три Драгоценнности непреклонна, а они с ним и так отказывались от секса, благодаря чему достигли уровня анагаминов. 
В той же АН Будда упоминает мирян и мирянок, достигших Не-Возвращения, как "одетых в белые одежды и ведущих целомудренный образ жизни".
В то время, как "тешащим себя чувственными радостями" был уготован плод не выше сотапаннства и сакадагаминов.
Тем не менее, опять же в АН есть сутта, где Будда ругает юную девушку, которая в разговоре с дост. Анандой недоумевает, почему Будда назвал ее родственника, который был женат, анагамином, как и другого: кто не был женат. Тут Будда советует никому не судить других об их духовных достижениях, покуда они не обретут всеведение и ясновидение.
Резюме - не только монахи могут вести брахмачарию:-)

----------

Vladiimir (11.05.2013), Ануруддха (12.05.2013), Богдан Б (13.05.2013), Паня (11.05.2013), Тао (11.05.2013), Топпер- (12.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.05.2013), Эделизи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вобщето я хотела автомобиль. Тягач в хозяйстве всегда пригодится. Ну и погонять там...
> 
> А если серьезно,смотрю с сыном мультик Трансформеры Прайм и тихо прусь с благородства этого разумного автономного робототехнического организма с планеты Кибертрон. Но это так... девчачье )))



Автомобиль, конечно, не Оптимус Прайм, но здорово решает домохозяйские проблемы. В него можно кучу чего нагрузить, можно кучу куда самой съездить без просьб к кому-то, детепервозчик он вообще идеальный - ребенок в нем спит, ест, сказки слушает и мультики может смотреть. При подростке он становится диваном психолога - если оба смотрят на дорогу - разговаривать легче. Я за три года средней школы с дочкой переговорили обо всем - дома, как-то обе заняты, мало получается.

Но если погонять ежедневно 3 часа в день, то, наверно, это не так прикольно. А также хорошо б хватило бы средств его сожержать и оплачивать горючее. А также взлетать он в пробках не умеет, а также опасен в некоторой степени для жизни других и тебя самого. В мультиках все не совсем так, как в жизни :Smilie: 

Так что единственный выход - мужа сделать оптимусом и себя саму тоже :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нашла картинку жизни буддийской и любой другой пары.



 :Smilie:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.05.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

> Дмитрон, сугубо имхо. Нужно думать исключительно о бизнесе. Если нет денег, семьи не получится. Если есть деньги, семья неизбежна (пока они не закончатся).

----------

Bob (12.05.2013), Аньезка (12.05.2013), Паня (11.05.2013), Ритл (12.05.2013), Топпер- (12.05.2013), Эделизи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Семья может не получиться и с деньгами. :Smilie:  Но голодать, конечно, лучше в одиночку, а не всей семьей.

----------


## ullu

> Нет, не о ней. 
> Вы хотите сказать, что любить безусловно одного человека нельзя. Можно или никого или всех?


Это сложно сильно, потому что внешне нужно примеряться к особенностям отношений с каждым человеком, а внутренне не привязываться ни к чему.

----------


## Neroli

> Это сложно сильно, потому что внешне нужно примеряться к особенностям отношений с каждым человеком, а внутренне не привязываться ни к чему.


Сложно. Но надо же начинать уже пробовать, иначе ж никогда не получится.  :Smilie: 
Или это телега впереди лошади? Типа если правильно практиковать, то само придет?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Типа если правильно практиковать, то само придет?


Именно :Smilie:  И уживешься хоть с кем. И будешь еще удивляться окружающим с их семейными проблемами.

Думаю, любовь в семье - это прежде всего полная открытась и доверие - тогда оба живут и дают жить друг другу. А пожелание счастья другому существу, даже, если оно твой муж - никто для буддистки не отмнял.

Единственное, поскольку в обществе не принято любить сразу много мужчин и вообще всех людей подряд, даже платонически, то всеобщую любовь ко всем придется в некоторых случаях скрывать :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli



----------

Володя Володя (13.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> 


Если замужняя дама носит бигуди, халат, тапки и варит борщ, то это проблема дамы, а не замужества  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (13.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Если замужняя дама носит бигуди, халат, тапки и варит борщ, то это проблема дамы, а не замужества


Вы не поняли, это картинка не про замужество, а про противоядие  :Wink:

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы не поняли, это картинка не про замужество, а про противоядие


Ааа, ясно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Если замужняя дама носит бигуди, халат, тапки и варит борщ, то это проблема дамы, а не замужества


А Вас супруга всегда встречает с работы в вечернем платье и на шпильках, заказав предварительно пиццу с доставкой?

----------


## Фил

> А Вас супруга всегда встречает с работы в вечернем платье и на шпильках, заказав предварительно пиццу с доставкой?


А я не люблю борщ.
Хммм... а не-замужние по дому ходят на шпильках, а не  в тапках?

----------


## Akaguma

> А Вас супруга всегда встречает с работы в вечернем платье и на шпильках, заказав предварительно пиццу с доставкой?


Примерно. В бигудях и халате не видел ни разу.
Да и готовим мы всегда вместе.

----------

Паня (13.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (13.05.2013), Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я не люблю борщ.
> Хммм... а не-замужние по дому ходят на шпильках, а не  в тапках?


Нее, большинство снимают свое завлекательное оперенье, как только обручальное кольцо оказывается на пальце. :Smilie:  

Но если муж искренне любит при стоптанных тапках, бигудях, поношенным халате, нечищенных зубах и плюс 20кг толщины и размороженных полуфабрикатах ее, родимую, - то это точно, кармическое :Smilie:  Ну, или муж - настоящий йогин.....

----------

Паня (13.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013), Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Нее, большинство снимают свое завлекательное оперенье, как только обручальное кольцо оказывается на пальце.


 Так нет. 
Незамужняя девушка живет к квартире одна.
Она что, ходит по квартире в шпильках и вечернем платье?
Почему именно тапки и халат - являются атрибутами замужества.
Неудачно копирайтер поработал.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так нет. 
> Незамужняя девушка живет к квартире одна.
> Она что, ходит по квартире в шпильках и вечернем платье?
> Почему именно тапки и халат - являются атрибутами замужества.
> Неудачно копирайтер поработал.


Нет, потому что она к вечернему выходу тренируется :Smilie:  

Чтобы наконец, после всех мучений когда-нибудь надеть желанные тапки и халат. 

Но на всякий случай она мечтает, что, может попадется какой-то принц и тапки будут со сваровскими стразами и халат из шелкового атласа от Ифсенлорана :Smilie:  И что в таком виде ей будут горничные подавать кофе на террасу, где под ногами лежит вид на бухту Монтекарло.

Потому что тапки и халат - это настоящая проверка настоящей любви :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Нее, большинство снимают свое завлекательное оперенье, как только обручальное кольцо оказывается на пальце. 
> 
> Но если муж искренне любит при стоптанных тапках, бигудях, поношенным халате, нечищенных зубах и плюс 20кг толщины и размороженных полуфабрикатах ее, родимую, - то это точно, кармическое Ну, или муж - настоящий йогин.....


Надо же, значит мой папа точно йогин, хотя вообще-то он атеист. Потому что мама дома носит халат, тапки, иногда делает бигуди, имеет лишний вес и часто варит папе борщ. Они женаты уже 40 лет и папа очень ее любит и не представляет, как сможет дальше жить, если мама уйдет из жизни первой.

----------

Neroli (13.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (14.05.2013), Жека (13.05.2013), Паня (13.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (13.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Но если муж искренне любит при стоптанных тапках, .


Почему нельзя купить новые?



> поношенным халате,


Почему нельзя купить новый?



> нечищенных зубах


А это как?! Почистить нельзя?



> и размороженных полуфабрикатах


А что вообще, какой-то культ еды?
Если не о чем поговорить, значит надо - жрать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> Надо же, значит мой папа точно йогин


Это значит, что Ваш папа любит Вашу маму  :Smilie: 

Собственно, ничего страшного в халате и бигудях не вижу.

----------

Паня (13.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, потому что она к вечернему выходу тренируется 
> Чтобы наконец, после всех мучений когда-нибудь надеть желанные тапки и халат. 
> 
>  тапки будут со сваровскими стразами и халат из шелкового атласа от Ифсенлорана


 Похоже на создание себе искуственных трудностей, чтобы потом с честью их преодолеть.
Шелковый халат неудобен.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему нельзя купить новые?
> 
> Почему нельзя купить новый?


Купите :Smilie:

----------

Володя Володя (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Похоже на создание себе искуственных трудностей, чтобы потом с честью их преодолеть.
> Шелковый халат неудобен.


Еще как удобен. Он легок, приятен к телу, легко снимается :Smilie:  И это знает всякая женщина, у которой был подобный опыт :Smilie:  И, конечно, поношенные леггинсы под него не наденешь....

----------


## Neroli

> Хммм... а не-замужние по дому ходят на шпильках, а не  в тапках?


Она ходит голая, как ведьма.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.05.2013), Дордже (13.05.2013), Паня (13.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Надо же, значит мой папа точно йогин, хотя вообще-то он атеист. Потому что мама дома носит халат, тапки, иногда делает бигуди, имеет лишний вес и часто варит папе борщ. Они женаты уже 40 лет и папа очень ее любит и не представляет, как сможет дальше жить, если мама уйдет из жизни первой.


Мой папа тоже был йогином, а мама дакиней, потому что она на работу ходила как с обложки журнала, а дома отличалась разнообразием удивительных халатов. Она зарабатывала больше папы, и это он пек блины и варил похлебку, а также в радостью стирал и мыл пол :Smilie: 

Папа при этом говорил - "как сделать женщину идеальной? - Надо ее полюбить" :Smilie:  50 лет обоюдно счастливого брака.

----------


## Фил

> Купите


Тогда надо перефразировать текст так:
"Иногда хочу в унизительное рабство, 
где меня будут заставлять ходить в обносках, 
у меня не будет денег на элементарные предметы обихода и средства гигиены,
где я потеряю человеческий облик."

Только непонятно, почему при надевании тапок, халата, бигудей и приготовлении борща, это деструктивное желание через час проходит.
Наверное это субъективная особенность этой дамы.
А кому то поможет уронить наковальню на ногу.

----------


## Фил

> Она ходит голая, как ведьма.


Замужество хождению в голом виде не препятствует.

----------


## Фил

> Еще как удобен. Он легок, приятен к телу, легко снимается И это знает всякая женщина, у которой был подобный опыт И, конечно, поношенные леггинсы под него не наденешь....


 А мне подарили и я его выкинул  :Smilie:  Правда я не женщина.

----------


## Neroli

> Замужество хождению в голом виде не препятствует.


Я на другой вопрос отвечала ))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мне подарили и я его выкинул  Правда я не женщина.


Иллюзий не хватило :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я на другой вопрос отвечала ))


Тогда надевание халата и тапок никакой корреляции с замужеством не имеет.

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда надевание халата и тапок никакой корреляции с замужеством не имеет.


Да, я смотрю картинка зацепила женатую половину мужского населения ))))) Извините меня за нее! Не ожидала.

----------


## Фил

> Да, я смотрю картинка зацепила женатую половину мужского населения ))))) Извините меня за нее!


Не забудем! Не простим! 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Не забудем! Не простим!


Все, пойду с горя борщ сварю.  :Cry:

----------

Akaguma (13.05.2013), Володя Володя (13.05.2013), Паня (13.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013), Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Зато теперь Дмитрон знает, что нужно делать ))


Секс - изобретение зажравшегося Запада.
И это не любовь.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, сугубо имхо. Нужно думать исключительно о бизнесе. 
> Если нет денег, семьи не получится. Если есть деньги, семья неизбежна (пока они не закончатся).


Если речь идет о бизнесе в России - это прямой путь в омраченность.
Возможно в некоторых странах Запада, в Канаде, к примеру, будет нормально.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Отечественный сеттинг показывает, что в данной композиции не хватает эпизода возвращения блудного попугая обратно в лоно семьи, вселенского раскаяния и воцерковления.


Думаю Вы за границей долго не проживали.
Очень часто россияне не хотят оттуда возвращаться обратно в РФ, в эту "страну испытаний".
За границей полно "блудных попугаев из РФ", еще больше "Блудных попугайш")))
Вот из за этих "попугайш" иногда стыдно, что из России.(

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Все, пойду с горя борщ сварю.


это мой любимый суп)

----------


## Дмитрон

> В чью пользу счёт по зубам у девушек?


Из за одной девушки когда-то пострадал.
Она спровоцировала конфликт в клубе, а за нее я получил на выходе.
Сотрянесие мозга и 8 выбитых зубов. Я тогда вообще сознание потерял. Девушка сбежала.
В больнице женщина доктор посоветовала "никогда не биться за женщин".
Но так как имею опыт общения с иностранками могу сказать, подобная неадекватность в поступках девушек Европы и Азии не встречается. Это только в России можно услышать от, что все мужики одинаковые и можно ощутить месть от девушки за то, что когда-то ее другой мужнина обидел.

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Притча о страданиях мира голодных духов

«Существует цикл историй о путешественнике Гендун Суме, представляющих  собой тибетскую версию приключений Одиссея. Гендун Сум был купцом и большую часть жизни проводил в просторах океана. Однажды его корабль попал в сильный шторм, судно затонуло, но Гендун Сум спасся, успев ухватиться за корабельную доску. Долго носило его по волнам безбрежных морей и наконец, изможденного, прибило к безлюдному острову. На суше он увидел женщину в облике голодного духа - безобразную демоницу, тело которой источало наипротивнейшую вонь.

На вопрос Гендун Сума, отчего она так дурно пахнет, демоница рассказала, что в прошлой жизни была женщиной мира людей, что однажды приняв однодневный обет ньюнгне, во время которого запрещается есть, не выдержала голода и проглотила кусочек чеснока. «В этой жизни накопленная карма принесла свои плоды, - сказала она. - И никто не может вынести вони, исходящей из моего тела». На вопрос купца, почему ее кожа имеет такой ужасный цвет, демоница ответила, что в прошлой жизни будучи женщиной она ярко красила лицо, умащивала его всяческими косметическими средствами. Само же рождение духом досталось ей потому, что в прошлой жизни, когда ее детей и муж недоедали, она  прятала пищу от семьи и насыщалась в одиночку.

В свою очередь демоница спросила путешественника Гендун Сума, куда тот направляется. Купец ответил, что держит путь в Индию. «Прошу тебя, - сказала демоница, - если по пути встретишь моего мужа, тоже голодного духа, передай ему, чтобы скорее возвращался. Скажи, что я и наши пятьсот детей, которых я родила за 12 лет его отсутствия, сильно ждем его. Пусть он поскорее вернется и добудет хоть немного пищи, потому что мы больше не можем выносить голод и жажду».

Гендун Сум спросил, какой внешности ее пропавший муж. «Его легко можно узнать, - сказала женщина-прет. - У него кривая нога, сломанная рука и нет одного глаза».

Когда купец возвращался домой, возле одного монастыря он увидел, как монахи готовились к ритуалу подношения духам и лепили специальные торма. Его поразило, как много духов собралось в этом месте и, измученные голодом, ждут подношений. Среди этих алчущих существ он узнал супруга той демоницы.

Старый монах-генин, готовивший торма, все время кашлял, плевался и на землю отхаркивал мокроту, за которой духи жадно тянулись. Неожиданно тот самый одноглазый прет с кривой ногой и поломанной рукой подбежал и схватил долгожданный плевок. Озлобленные духи напали на него, завязалась драка. Увидев это, Гендун Сум подбежал и помог духу-инвалиду удержать добытую пищу. «Я двенадцать лет не видел жену и детей, потому что не мог найти еду, и сейчас благодаря твоей доброте я получил мокроту старого монаха и хочу отнести ее своей оголодавшей семье», - сказал прет. Но как только дух, радуясь отвоеванной пище, раскрыл ладонь, плевок превратился в камень.

http://khurul.ru/?p=3380

То есть в мир голодных духов можно попасть и с женой вдвоем. Когда неправильные отношения в семье.

----------


## ullu

> Сложно. Но надо же начинать уже пробовать, иначе ж никогда не получится. 
> Или это телега впереди лошади? Типа если правильно практиковать, то само придет?


Ну...не знаю куда оно придет ) Ну да, пробовать никто не запрещает. Ну и оно не самоцель же, можно пробовать, а можно забить ))

----------


## ullu

> Думаю, любовь в семье - это прежде всего полная открытась и доверие - тогда оба живут и дают жить друг другу.


Ну, это если карма позволяет.

----------


## ullu

> Она что, ходит по квартире в шпильках и вечернем платье?


Ну я хожу, а когда не одна то не хожу.

Мужья они просто мозг выносят так, что на украшение себя сил уже не остается. Выжить бы  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это только в России можно услышать от, что все мужики одинаковые и можно ощутить месть от девушки за то, что когда-то ее другой мужнина обидел.


Не только в России. Если, конечно, на местных языках уметь говорить :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Думаю Вы за границей долго не проживали.
> Очень часто россияне не хотят оттуда возвращаться обратно в РФ, в эту "страну испытаний".
> За границей полно "блудных попугаев из РФ", еще больше "Блудных попугайш")))
> Вот из за этих "попугайш" иногда стыдно, что из России.(


А Вы, товарищ эксперт по заграницам - сколько лет лично в них прожили безвыездно? :Smilie: 

Проживала - уже больше 20 лет, как живу. Испытаний заграницей будет побольше, чем в России - взять хоть все начать с нуля - жилье, друзья и выучить местный язык. Вряд ли блудная. Вряд ли попугайша. Мне теперь все равно где жить - я везде смогу практиковать. И мир как-то уже и не разделяется на страны - только через то, что надо делать визы. А люди во всех странах разные. Самсара везде такая же.

А приезжают сюдой, между прочим - масса очень хороших, образованых и красивых женщин. Наверно, накушавшихся отношений с российскими мужчинами. 

Моему иностранному мужу даже присниться не могло бы поведение многих русских мужиков. Не дай бог, переймет :Smilie:  Простите, но и в России тоже знаю массу отличных людей и М и Ж. И мне везде попадаются только хорошие :Smilie: 

Я бы вернулась в Россию. Туда сейчас больше Учителей ездит. :Smilie:  Хотя я из нее насовсем и не уезжала.

Но еще лучше я бы вернулась в Гоманг :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если речь идет о бизнесе в России - это прямой путь в омраченность.


Почему же Вы не уезжаете? 
www.kakemigrirovat.livejournal.com

----------

Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А Вы, товарищ эксперт по заграницам - сколько лет лично в них прожили безвыездно?
> 
> Проживала - уже больше 20 лет, как живу. Испытаний заграницей будет побольше, чем в России - взять хоть все начать с нуля - жилье, друзья и выучить местный язык. Вряд ли блудная. Вряд ли попугайша. Мне теперь все равно где жить - я везде смогу практиковать. И мир как-то уже и не разделяется на страны - только через то, что надо делать визы. А люди во всех странах разные. Самсара везде такая же.
> 
> А приезжают сюдой, между прочим - масса очень хороших, образованых и красивых женщин. Наверно, накушавшихся отношений с российскими мужчинами. 
> 
> Моему иностранному мужу даже присниться не могло бы поведение многих русских мужиков. Не дай бог, переймет Простите, но и в России тоже знаю массу отличных людей и М и Ж. И мне везде попадаются только хорошие
> 
> Я бы вернулась в Россию. Туда сейчас больше Учителей ездит. Хотя я из нее насовсем и не уезжала.
> ...


Да приезжают. Не всегда они хорошие. Вам я думаю известно какой, к сожалению, имидж у молодых россиянок в Азии. В Германии я недолго жил.
В Китае безвыездно 11 мес, а так почти 3 года.
В Индии 1 мес. Недолго в Малайзии и Тайланде.
Визы не позволяли дольше остаться.
Но у меня от этих стран сложилось впечатление, что там нет "западла". Беспричинно Вам там никто плохого не сделает. Ну разве, что криминал, а он везде есть.  
Когда я говорю про испытания я говорю про моральную часть их.
В стране где религия сознательно уничтожалась все советское время присутствуют явления, характерные для вероотступничества и аморали.
Почитайте историю того как буддизм был полностью уничтожен в традиционных регионах в 30-е годы. Буддийское духовенство того времени практически исчезло.
Я не склонен считать, что Россия прекрасна.
Китай иногда очень сильно напоминает Россию, думаю это тоже связано с антирелигиозной борьбой там.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Почему же Вы не уезжаете? 
> www.kakemigrirovat.livejournal.com


Потому, что нас не пускают на долго в нормальные страны из-за того, что мы с российским паспортом.

----------


## Германн

> Недолго в Малайзии и Тайланде. Визы не позволяли дольше остаться. Но у меня от этих стран сложилось впечатление, что там не "западла".


Усыновив двух детей в Тайланде, кроме детей - буддистов по рождению в Вашей семье - Вы можете получить и гражданство этой буддийской страны. Если не найдёте достойную женщину, то в создании Дхармической семьи можно и без неё обойтись. Главное ведь дети, условия их счастья и развития, шанс принятия ими Прибежища. (Детали получения гражданства Таиланда нужно уточнять в консульстве. Информация от знакомых бизнесмена, оставшегося в Тае. Не исключено, что это был индивидуальный вариант.) Выход есть всегда. Желаю счастья!

----------


## Дмитрон

> Усыновив двух детей в Тайланде, кроме детей - буддистов по рождению - Вы получите гражданство буддийской страны. Если не найдёте достойную женщину, в создании дхармической семьи можно и без женщины обойтись. (Детали нужно узнать в консульстве. Информация от знакомых бизнесменов, оставшихся в Тае. Не исключено, что это индивидуальный вариант.) Выход есть всегда. Желаю счастья!


Есть вариант жениться на иностранной гражданке и получить пермит или вид на жительство.)

----------


## Фил

> Из за одной девушки когда-то пострадал.
> Она спровоцировала конфликт в клубе, а за нее я получил на выходе.


А зачем Вы туда вообще пошли?
В полутемное, душное, накуренное помещение, с громкой музыкой, где употребляют наркотические вещества и куча потных неадекватных людей.
В большинстве своем агрессивных, т.к. они туда приходят за старинным русским развлечением - дракой.
Хорошо что вообще живы остались!

----------

Тао (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Потому, что нас не пускают на долго в нормальные страны из-за того, что мы с российским паспортом.


Нормальные - это какие например?

----------


## Германн

На шмашане в камышане 
Рай с Херукой в шалашане.

----------

Джигме (14.05.2013), Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А зачем Вы туда вообще пошли?
> В полутемное, душное, накуренное помещение, с громкой музыкой, где употребляют наркотические вещества и куча потных неадекватных людей.
> В большинстве своем агрессивных, т.к. они туда приходят за старинным русским развлечением - дракой.
> Хорошо что вообще живы остались!


Девушка была из буддийского региона. Не из моего.
Оппоненты из мусульманской страны. Примерно 8 чел. Дело было в РФ.
А пошел потому, что молодой был. Неужели по молодости не гуляли?

----------


## Дмитрон

> На шмашане в камышане 
> Рай с Херукой в шалашане.


А чо, прикольно)

----------

Германн (13.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Нормальные - это какие например?


Там где почитают старших, хорошо воспитывают детей, уважают духовенство, нет "западла".

----------


## Фил

> А пошел потому, что молодой был. Неужели по молодости не гуляли?


Нет.
(Скажу по секрету, я даже не один такой)

----------

Вольдемар (13.05.2013), Дхармананда (14.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013), Тао (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Там где почитают старших, хорошо воспитывают детей, уважают духовенство, нет "западла".


Как называются?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Как называются?


"Западло" есть только в России. В других языках такого слова даже нет, насколько я понимаю.
В Европе не особо уважают старших.
Может Канада.
Во всей Юго-Восточной Азии - духовенство уважаемо, детей воспитывают так как у них принято. До 5 лет они вообще "семейные императоры".
Много, что можно подчеркнуть для себя в других странах, но самое важное, что там нет "западла"

----------


## Фил

> "Западло" есть только в России. В других языках такого слова даже нет, насколько я понимаю.
> В Европе не особо уважают старших.
> Может Канада.
> Во всей Юго-Восточной Азии - духовенство уважаемо, детей воспитывают так как у них принято. До 5 лет они вообще "семейные императоры".
> Много, что можно подчеркнуть для себя в других странах, но самое важное, что там нет "западла"


В Канаду можно уехать по программе независимой иммиграции для профессионалов.
Раньше надо было еще иметь 10 000 канадских долларов.

По ЮВА не знаю, но по моему эти страны настолько экономически отсталые (за исключением Сингапура), что уехать туда не составит большого труда, это не Канада. 

Так что, интернет в руки. Выбираете страну и едете, куда хотите (их тех кто возьмет).

А что Вы понимаете под словом "западло" ?
Это из воровского жаргона что ли?

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Общее прототипическое значение — нежелательно, плохо.
> в знач. сказуемого крим. жарг. в нарушение неформальных тюремных норм
> жарг. стыдно, унизительно, ниже чьего-либо достоинства 
> жарг. претит, лень, неохота
> жарг. жалко ◆ - Ну тебе западло что ли купить мне пиво? // — Да не, не западло. Сейчас куплю.
> жарг. досадно ◆ И вдруг появился наряд милиции. Это было западло.


Это есть везде. Не только в России.

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> В Канаду можно уехать по программе независимой иммиграции для профессионалов.
> Раньше надо было еще иметь 10 000 канадских долларов.
> 
> По ЮВА не знаю, но по моему эти страны настолько экономически отсталые (за исключением Сингапура), что уехать туда не составит большого труда, это не Канада. 
> 
> Так что, интернет в руки. Выбираете страну и едете, куда хотите (их тех кто возьмет).
> 
> А что Вы понимаете под словом "западло" ?
> Это из воровского жаргона что ли?



Канада в настоящее время для нас уже закрыта. Во много благодаря поведению граждан РФ там. Теперь мы там не желательны.
В ЮВА очень и очень строгие иммиграционные законы, туристы там всех уже достали, в том числе и российские. Но нам можно с турцелями в Тайланде безвизово находиться не более 30 суток,  в Малайзии тоже до 30 суток безвизово, но по разным целям.
Деловые визы очень сложно туда получить.

Так, что хотим мы или нет, все равно РАША.)))

----------


## Фил

> Так, что хотим мы или нет, все равно РАША.)))


Австралия, Новая Зеландия, Аргентина?
Зимбабве не предлагаю, хотя наверное возьмут.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это есть везде. Не только в России.


То что Вы написали - это попытки осознать данный термин.
Он действительно пришел из воровского жаргона, общее понятие - неадекватное и беспричинное причинение вреда окружающим. Я же говорю, что во многих странах где я был не встречал к себе неадекватно-плохого отношения.
Зато у нас в РФ, иностранцев не любят по многим причинам. Если улыбаться в РФ - это признак дурачины, в Тайланде и Индии улыбаться - признак адекватности.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Австралия, Новая Зеландия, Аргентина?
> Зимбабве не предлагаю, хотя наверное возьмут.


"White private policy" в Австралии, вроде правильно написал, вроде пока еще существует.
В Аргентине стреляют и в Африке тоже.
Новая Зеландия, то же, что и Канада.
Говорю же, в нормальные страны нас на долго не пустят.

----------


## Германн

Всё же речь идёт о "подлянке", или о "подставе". "Западло" это другое (синоним идиомы "в падлу"). 
Активная недоброжелательность, готовность поставить подножку, и сама проблема - вот что имеется в виду.

----------

Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> общее понятие - неадекватное и беспричинное причинение вреда окружающим. Я же говорю, что во многих странах где я был не встречал к себе неадекватно-плохого отношения.
> Зато у нас в РФ, иностранцев не любят по многим причинам. Если улыбаться в РФ - это признак дурачины, в Тайланде и Индии улыбаться - признак адекватности.


 Не думаю, что тут какая-то статистика. Все таки выборка небольшая.
Хотя если бы мне в Ступино набили бы морду, мне бы туда тоже не хотелось.
Все таки думаю, если у Вас такое большое желание уехать, то какой-то вариант будет. Надо постоянно искать.

----------


## Фил

> "White private policy" в Австралии, вроде правильно написал, вроде пока еще существует.
> В Аргентине стреляют и в Африке тоже.
> Новая Зеландия, то же, что и Канада.
> Говорю же, в нормальные страны нас на долго не пустят.


Меня пускали.
Не поехал.

----------


## Фил

> Всё же речь идёт о "подлянке". "Западло" это другое (синоним идиомы "в падлу"). 
> Активная недоброжелательность, готовность поставить подножку - вот что имеется в виду. Подличание.


Ну все таки так нельзя сказать. Есть действительно, активная недоброжелательность.
А есть и наоборот, активная доброжелательность и помощь.
Причем стоит попросить, и люди помогают.

Не могу как то Россию противопоставить другим странам в этом. Идиотов и упырей везде полно.
Даже в центре Женевы в 3 часа ночи какие-то дебилы орали, ржали и швыряли об асфальт железный лист  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Там где почитают старших, хорошо воспитывают детей, уважают духовенство, нет "западла".


Мало Вы за границами еще пожили :Smilie:

----------

Тао (15.05.2013), Фил (13.05.2013), Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не могу как то Россию противопоставить другим странам в этом.


Я Россию люблю. Это топик Дмитрона.

----------

Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Усыновив двух детей в Тайланде, кроме детей - буддистов по рождению в Вашей семье - Вы можете получить и гражданство этой буддийской страны.


Как человек знакомый с иммиграционным законодательством Королевства Таиланд, а также знакомый с законодательством этой страны в сфере усыновления, позволю себе отметить, что вы несете редкостную, высочайшей пробы ахинею.

----------

Германн (13.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Как человек знакомый с иммиграционным законодательством Королевства Таиланд, а также знакомый с законодательством этой страны в сфере усыновления, позволю себе отметить, что вы несете редкостную, высочайшей пробы ахинею.


Значит, моя информация неправильна (не зря же отсылал к официальным лицам для проверки). Такое бывает.

----------

Фил (13.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Одно знаю твердо - если Вы доходите до сотрясения и выбитых зубов - Вам надо немножко подождать искать жену и приналечь на практику буддизма. Потому как всю вину возложить на женщину тут невозможно. И война возникает только при наличии двух воюющих сторон. Одна из них - ВЫ САМ.


Что то мне сдается что при выбитых зубах и 4-х сотрясениях Дмитрон это была не война а избиение младенца. :Cry:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Что то мне сдается что при выбитых зубах и 4-х сотрясениях Дмитрон это была не война а избиение младенца.


Я показал свою миролюбивость. Даже тогда я старался быть буддистом.)

----------


## Джигме

> Я показал свою миролюбивость. Даже тогда я старался быть буддистом.)


Ну вы же последователь тантрического буддизма, а тантрики иногда и гневную активность могут демонстрировать из сострадания опять же :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Мало Вы за границами еще пожили


Ну это восполнимо.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну вы же последователь тантрического буддизма, а тантрики иногда и гневную активность могут демонстрировать из сострадания опять же


Я тантру немного по-другому понимаю.

----------


## Джигме

> Обязательно просчитайте заранее, во что Вам обойдется две вставных челюсти и их ремонт. И каждый раз, общаясь с восточной женой: не забывайте надевать мотоциклетный шлем.
> 
> 
> Кстати, на Востоке сан-гигиеническая ситуация может оказаться не из лучших - так что осторожнее.
> 
> А также не исключено, что после восточных прелестей Ваш взгляд вернется на соотечественниц.
> 
> Всех благ


Что это вы за страшилки такие рассказываете, на основании чего такие выводы? :EEK!:  Сколько знакомых было в Китае, Корее, Таиланде и Вьетнаме никто такого не рассказывал. Все со своими зубами и челюстями ходят.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Что это вы за страшилки такие рассказываете, на основании чего такие выводы? Сколько знакомых было в Китае, Корее, Таиланде и Вьетнаме никто такого не рассказывал. Все со своими зубами и челюстями ходят.


У восточных девушек омраченности гораздо меньше. Думаю с ними возможно быть успешным буддистом-практиком.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У восточных девушек омраченности гораздо меньше. Думаю с ними возможно быть успешным буддистом-практиком.


Никак не меньше. А успешным буддистом-практиком возможно быть где угодно и с кем угодно.

----------

Дхармананда (14.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013), Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> ЧТо касается деторождаемости, то чем выше благосостояние страны, тем меньше в ней рождается детей.


Америка, Япония и Корея и др. страны наглядно демонстрируют обратное утверждение. Так что дело в институте семьи, а не в благосостоянии.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что то мне сдается что при выбитых зубах и 4-х сотрясениях Дмитрон это была не война а избиение младенца.


Нечево младенцу соваться во взрослые злачные места.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну это восполнимо.


Прожив 20 лет в хорошей европейской стране с хорошими и любящими людьми вокруг, с местным мужем, со знанием местного языка и с умением исполнять много разных работ, при этом сидуючи дома с ребенком, я бы еще ООООООЧЧЧЧЧЕНЬ хорошо подумала бы - а стоит ли менять шило на мыло. Но переигрывать пока нельзя - пока дочь на ноги не поставим теперь.

Если человек надеется заграницей найти счастье - то это значит, что он не умеет нормально устроится дома. Если не умеет дома, где привычная среда, язык и работа - какая гарантия, что он устроится где-то еще? Вы даже себе не представляете - что заграницей - если изнутри пожить - все тот же набор трудностей, просто несколько иных. А Вы без языка, гражданства, да еще пришлый, чужой.

Вот такой:

----------

Фил (14.05.2013), Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что это вы за страшилки такие рассказываете, на основании чего такие выводы? Сколько знакомых было в Китае, Корее, Таиланде и Вьетнаме никто такого не рассказывал. Все со своими зубами и челюстями ходят.


Представьте, у меня и в России никто из знакомых после увеселительных заведений не потерял зубы и челюсти. :Smilie:  А вот топикстартер потерял.....

----------


## Дмитрон

> Прожив 20 лет в хорошей европейской стране с хорошими и любящими людьми вокруг, с местным мужем, со знанием местного языка и с умением исполнять много разных работ, при этом сидуючи дома с ребенком, я бы еще ООООООЧЧЧЧЧЕНЬ хорошо подумала бы - а стоит ли менять шило на мыло. Но переигрывать пока нельзя - пока дочь на ноги не поставим теперь.
> 
> Если человек надеется заграницей найти счастье - то это значит, что он не умеет нормально устроится дома. Если не умеет дома, где привычная среда, язык и работа - какая гарантия, что он устроится где-то еще? Вы даже себе не представляете - что заграницей - если изнутри пожить - все тот же набор трудностей, просто несколько иных. А Вы без языка, гражданства, да еще пришлый, чужой.
> 
> Вот такой:


Чужаком можно ощутить себя даже в России. Наша страна одна из самых ксенофобских. Нацистов, к примеру, здесь больше чем во всем западном мире сейчас. И к сожалению, иногда это связано именно со смешением народов. Лидеры националистов нередко имеют двойное гражданство и смешанное происхождение. Киплинг давая характеристику Востоку и Западу был прав, если это говорить в отношении России.

----------

Styeba (14.05.2013), Джигме (14.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Представьте, у меня и в России никто из знакомых после увеселительных заведений не потерял зубы и челюсти. А вот топикстартер потерял.....


Я очень рад за Ваших знакомых.

----------


## Джигме

> Представьте, у меня и в России никто из знакомых после увеселительных заведений не потерял зубы и челюсти. А вот топикстартер потерял.....


То что ваши знакомые не потеряли чего то в России не доказывает что в Азии криминогенная ситуация а так же уровень воспитанности и общей культуры хуже чем в России.

----------


## Джигме

> А я хочу жену как у чакравартина, с функцией терморегуляции. Очень удобно!


 @*Дхармананда* Это что за фича такая с терморегуляцией?

----------


## Джигме

> Она ходит голая, как ведьма.


Ндаа, странные женщины это российские буддистки....  до замужества ходят то на шпилька и в вечернем платье по дому, то голышом как ведьма, а после в бигудях, тапках и с не чищенными зубами как Пема.   :EEK!: 
Что с вами не так?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Америка, Япония и Корея и др. страны наглядно демонстрируют обратное утверждение. Так что дело в институте семьи, а не в благосостоянии.


Япония —216 место по рождаемости в мире (6 с конца), а в 2011 была на предпоследнем. Южная Корея —215. США —146. Другие страны —это наверное Гонконг, Сингапур или Германия, которые тоже в конце списка.

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Америка, Япония и Корея и др. страны наглядно демонстрируют обратное утверждение. Так что дело в институте семьи, а не в благосостоянии.


 Увы, чем больше денег - тем меньше детей.
Вот в Секторе Газа, это же вообще не страна даже.
Ни работы, ничего нет, нищие. Так у арабов по 5-7 детей!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чужаком можно ощутить себя даже в России. Наша страна одна из самых ксенофобских. Нацистов, к примеру, здесь больше чем во всем западном мире сейчас. И к сожалению, иногда это связано именно со смешением народов. Лидеры националистов нередко имеют двойное гражданство и смешанное происхождение. Киплинг давая характеристику Востоку и Западу был прав, если это говорить в отношении России.


Вы же, вроде, выросли нормальным? :Smilie:  И, кажется, явно не в Москве? :Smilie: Вас Россия выучила, выкормила, лечила, и прочее, забыли?

У нас с Вами, видно, две разные России :Smilie:  Меня и в России как-то окружают нормальные люди.Это типичные кухонные коммунальные разговоры - ругать плохую Россию. Она во всем виновата. Хотя Россия - это прямое отражение ее граждан.

Именно побыв в Японии, Мексике, на островах Зеленого мыса и в странах Европы мне стало понятным, что у России много полезных качеств. В Европе сначала с мужем год прожила - жутко тяжело было, зналаб, что будет - не поехала бы - у меня в России было все - жилье, друзья, высокооплачивамая работа, - пришлось учиться всему и накапливать заново. Муж и близко не Рокфеллер, да и не за этим я ехала к нему. И уехала бы обратно, если бы не он. Мне было все-таки проще приспособиться под его страну, чему ему под мою.

А уж какое смешение народов в Европе,  когда сотнями прут в Италию еженедельно через Лампедузу в эту маленькую страну  - это почище  приехачших в Москву из бывших республик. У нас тут мусульмане - сторая религия уже, и итальянскому народу в чистоте своей осталось пребывать очень недолго. Рождаемость тут - полребенка на семью. Еду вечером с работы на поезед - ни одного итальянца практически в полном поезде нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Япония —216 место по рождаемости в мире (6 с конца), а в 2011 была на предпоследнем. Южная Корея —215. США —146. Другие страны —это наверное Гонконг, Сингапур или Германия, которые тоже в конце списка.


Откуда у вас такие данные и какое место занимает Россия? Судя по всему в данной статистике использовался метод подсчета рожденных к общему числу людей в стране. При этом нужно учитывать что в странах типа Японии (как и в других развитых странах) продолжительность жизни высокая и доля стариков очень большая.  Понятно что надо сравнивать семьи репродуктивного возраста и число детей на такие семьи, а не только новорожденных. Так вот при таком раскладе будет видна зависимость рождаемости от того на сколько силен институт семьи и семейные ценности, а вовсе не развитость и обеспеченность страны. В Америке где сильны баптистские церкви даже белы семьи имеют большое количество детей, в отличие от Европы. В России уровень жизни низкий, но рождаемость упала из за того что институт семьи разрушен. Рожают в основном только мусульмане, потому что у них сильны семейные традиции. Остальные же вырождаются, делают по несколько сотен тысяч абортов в год и о детях не думают, хотя живут в той же стране.

----------

Chikara (14.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Что это вы за страшилки такие рассказываете, на основании чего такие выводы? Сколько знакомых было в Китае, Корее, Таиланде и Вьетнаме никто такого не рассказывал. Все со своими зубами и челюстями ходят.


это да. Только отдельные экземпляры - без членов. Потому как тайки, отрезав означенный девайас, дабы врачи обратно не пришили, его потом его еще шинкуют, или в блендер засовывают. Пара случае в год в нашем городке случается, а сколько по всей стране - известно только медстатистике.

----------


## Джигме

> это да. Только отдельные экземпляры - без членов. Потому как тайки, отрезав означенный девайас, дабы врачи обратно не пришили, его потом его еще шинкуют, или в блендер засовывают. Пара случае в год в нашем городке случается, а сколько по всей стране - известно только медстатистике.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
А зачем тайки так делают и на кого и где нападают?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А зачем тайки так делают и на кого и где нападают?


это месть за измену. Нигде не нападают, прямо дома. В супружеской кроватке дело и вершится. Азиатки, по моему опыту, вообще невероятно мстительные существа. Они ОЧЕНЬ долго терпят, но когда терпячка заканчивается, ховайся кто может.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы же, вроде, выросли нормальным? И, кажется, явно не в Москве?Вас Россия выучила, выкормила, лечила, и прочее, забыли?
> 
> У нас с Вами, видно, две разные России Меня и в России как-то окружают нормальные люди.Это типичные кухонные коммунальные разговоры - ругать плохую Россию. Она во всем виновата. Хотя Россия - это прямое отражение ее граждан.
> 
> Именно побыв в Японии, Мексике, на островах Зеленого мыса и в странах Европы мне стало понятным, что у России много полезных качеств. В Европе сначала с мужем год прожила - жутко тяжело было, зналаб, что будет - не поехала бы - у меня в России было все - жилье, друзья, высокооплачивамая работа, - пришлось учиться всему и накапливать заново. Муж и близко не Рокфеллер, да и не за этим я ехала к нему. И уехала бы обратно, если бы не он. Мне было все-таки проще приспособиться под его страну, чему ему под мою.
> 
> А уж какое смешение народов в Европе,  когда сотнями прут в Италию еженедельно через Лампедузу в эту маленькую страну  - это почище  приехачших в Москву из бывших республик. У нас тут мусульмане - сторая религия уже, и итальянскому народу в чистоте своей осталось пребывать очень недолго. Рождаемость тут - полребенка на семью. Еду вечером с работы на поезед - ни одного итальянца практически в полном поезде нет.


Это повторение истории римской империи.
Только теперь не варвары а мусульманские и африканские иммигранты. Такова их карма.

Просто из истории, мы в свое время были против власти советов во времена гражданской войны. В Восточной Сибири были основной силой антисоветского движения. В годы репрессий Советская Россия уничтожила до 100 000 наших, а это была половина всего народа, кроме того, мы подверглись геноциду и в Монголии, при Чойбалсане (просталинском монгольском болване). Республику разделили на 3 части, и она до сих пор не воссоединена. За такие вещи лично у меня любви к России нет. Россия нас не признала репрессированным народом. 

Тибетцы реально наши братья, у нас похожая история.

----------

Styeba (14.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> это месть за измену. Нигде не нападают, прямо дома. В супружеской кроватке дело и вершится. Азиатки, по моему опыту, вообще невероятно мстительные существа. Они ОЧЕНЬ долго терпят, но когда терпячка заканчивается, ховайся кто может.


А зачем изменять то. Пусть верность хранят. И все будет ок.

----------

Тао (15.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А зачем изменять то. Пусть верность хранят. И все будет ок.


я всецело с вами согласна  :Smilie:  но вот отчего-то мужья редко озабачиваются хранением верности. Особенно рядом с якобы кроткими азиатками  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> я всецело с вами согласна  но вот отчего-то мужья редко озабачиваются хранением верности. Особенно рядом с якобы кроткими азиатками


Я не хочу их идеализировать. Сейчас массовая культура много куда проникла.
Но вероятность встретить целомудренную девушку в традиционной Азии гораздо большая.

----------


## Фил

> Я не хочу их идеализировать. Сейчас массовая культура много куда проникла.
> Но вероятность встретить целомудренную девушку в традиционной Азии гораздо большая.


Население Москвы 15,5 млн. человек.
Вероятность встретить здесь кого угодно еще больше  :Smilie:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я не хочу их идеализировать. Сейчас массовая культура много куда проникла.
> Но вероятность встретить целомудренную девушку в традиционной Азии гораздо большая.


ай вэй, так вонана чо, Михалыч! Ну как бэ это вообще уже о другом. Ежели мы о целомудрии девушек, то был тут у нас топик на форуме, с какого возрасте незазорно девушек того самое  :Smilie:  почитайте, много интересного узнаете  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Население Москвы 15,5 млн. человек.
> Вероятность встретить здесь кого угодно еще больше


Совсем недавно была возможность подружиться с очень симпатичной мусульманской девушкой.
Но она мусульманка. 
Мусульмане очень часто здесь меня за своего принимают.
Иногда пытаются заговорить на их языках.
Но я уже не буду веру менять)

----------

Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Совсем недавно была возможность подружиться с очень симпатичной мусульманской девушкой.
> Но она мусульманка. 
> Мусульмане очень часто здесь меня за своего принимают.
> Иногда пытаются заговорить на их языках.
> Но я уже не буду веру менять)


Подружитесь с атеисткой!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Вот в Секторе Газа, это же вообще не страна даже.
> Ни работы, ничего нет, нищие. Так у арабов по 5-7 детей!


Так нет ничего. Чем еще заниматься?..  :Confused:

----------

Neroli (14.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Так нет ничего. Чем еще заниматься?..


+100500
Точно! Я не догадался!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Подружитесь с атеисткой!


Такой вариант уже был.
Встретил как-то русско-украинскую девушку, проявляющую интерес к Индии и любящую слонов.
Мы с ней общались примерно полгода, но я ей объявил, что я категорически против того, чтоб мои дети были православными. Я против крещения.
Можете мне не верить, но даже атеистки в последний момент начинают цепляться за свою исконную веру.
Ее это испугало.
И мы уже не общаемся.

----------


## Фил

Дмитрон! Не будьте таким категоричным!

----------


## ullu

> Ндаа, странные женщины это российские буддистки....  до замужества ходят то на шпилька и в вечернем платье по дому, то голышом как ведьма, а после в бигудях, тапках и с не чищенными зубами как Пема.  
> Что с вами не так?


Мы вас троллим, а вы ведетесь  :Smilie:  
Прикольно же потроллить в теме " ах какие все женщины вокруг "мне не подходящие", сейчас я научу вас всех как надо мне подходить "

----------

Neljorma (14.05.2013), Neroli (14.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (14.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

С точки зрения реализации своих планов, говорил кто-то, Россия занимает последние места в мире. Достичь успеха в чем-то это затягивается на долгие годы. Там это может занять два-три года, здесь 20-30 лет. Допустим, кто-то изобрел очень полезную штуку. Здесь, никто сначала не будет обращать внимания, сколько ни ходи по министерствам и организациям. Кто-то изобрел хороший аппарат по извлечению кедрового масла и они ходили, ходили и в итоге уехали и в другом месте их приняли с распростертыми объятиями. ПОтом, даже если ты что-то запатентовал, запустил производство и т.д., добрые люди возьмут и очень просто отберут доходный бизнес. Таких примеров полно. Поэтому молодые люди валят с малой родины и уезжают в Москвы и заграницы. Приводили статистику что из Бурятии уезжало несколько лет назад по 15 тысяч молодых людей, сейчас может и больше уезжает. Это только те, кто снимался с прописки и уезжал.

----------

Топпер- (14.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> С точки зрения реализации своих планов, говорил кто-то, Россия занимает последние места в мире. Достичь успеха в чем-то это затягивается на долгие годы. Там это может занять два-три года, здесь 20-30 лет. Допустим, кто-то изобрел очень полезную штуку. Здесь, никто сначала не будет обращать внимания, сколько ни ходи по министерствам и организациям. Кто-то изобрел хороший аппарат по извлечению кедрового масла и они ходили, ходили и в итоге уехали и в другом месте их приняли с распростертыми объятиями. ПОтом, даже если ты что-то запатентовал, запустил производство и т.д., добрые люди возьмут и очень просто отберут доходный бизнес. Таких примеров полно. Поэтому молодые люди валят с малой родины и уезжают в Москвы и заграницы. Приводили статистику что из Бурятии уезжало несколько лет назад по 15 тысяч молодых людей, сейчас может и больше уезжает. Это только те, кто снимался с прописки и уезжал.


Я с прописки в Бурятии не снимался.
В настоящий момент принципиально не делаю прописки и регистрации в Москве.
Живу по билетам.)

----------


## Дхармананда

> @Дхармананда Это что за фича такая с терморегуляцией?


Зимой греет, летом дает прохладу. Вот бы такую женщину!

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Откуда у вас такие данные и какое место занимает Россия? Судя по всему в данной статистике использовался метод подсчета рожденных к общему числу людей в стране. При этом нужно учитывать что в странах типа Японии (как и в других развитых странах) продолжительность жизни высокая и доля стариков очень большая.  Понятно что надо сравнивать семьи репродуктивного возраста и число детей на такие семьи, а не только новорожденных. Так вот при таком раскладе будет видна зависимость рождаемости от того на сколько силен институт семьи и семейные ценности, а вовсе не развитость и обеспеченность страны. В Америке где сильны баптистские церкви даже белы семьи имеют большое количество детей, в отличие от Европы. В России уровень жизни низкий, но рождаемость упала из за того что институт семьи разрушен. Рожают в основном только мусульмане, потому что у них сильны семейные традиции. Остальные же вырождаются, делают по несколько сотен тысяч абортов в год и о детях не думают, хотя живут в той же стране.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._by_birth_rate

Россия на 159 месте. В Японии такая маленькая рождаемость не только поэтому, а и потому, что японские мужчины в среднем занимаются сексом 48 раз в год.

Я читал где-то, что женщина обычно начинает хотеть родить ребёнка в стрессовой ситуации. И вообще это все организмы активно размножаются в условиях стресса, так как это способ в случае внезапной смерти сохранить гены. В благоприятных условиях, соответственно, размножаются медленнее. Я думаю, это гораздо больший фактор, чем наличие/отсутствие ценностей. Например, если взять богатые мусульманские страны: Катар —189 место, Бруней —105, Кувейт —81, ОАЭ —128, Бахрейн —138. Отнюдь не начало списка, хотя и традиционная культура присутствует, и обеспеченность.

----------


## Фил

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._by_birth_rate
> 
> Россия на 159 месте. В Японии такая маленькая рождаемость не только поэтому, а и потому, что японские мужчины в среднем занимаются сексом 48 раз в год.


 правильно! и Сингапур с Гонконгом на последнем месте! (не считая Монако)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Можете мне не верить, но даже атеистки в последний момент начинают цепляться за свою исконную веру.
> Ее это испугало.
> И мы уже не общаемся.


Нет, такие —это не атеистки. Найдите настоящую атеистку.

----------

Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Зимой греет, летом дает прохладу. Вот бы такую женщину!


А зубы можно не чистить?

----------


## Топпер

> А зубы можно не чистить?


Ей?

----------


## Neroli

> Ей?


Мне )))) 

Кроме удобного теплообмена ничего ведь не имеет значения?

----------


## Топпер

> Мне )))) 
> 
> Кроме удобного теплообмена ничего ведь не имеет значения?


Не знаю.
А каково техзадание? Рот нужно всё время держать закрытым или время от времени открывать?

----------


## Neroli

> Не знаю.
> А каково техзадание? Рот нужно всё время держать закрытым или время от времени открывать?


Открывать, высовывать язык, шумно, быстро дышать - когда требуется охлаждение...
Вы тоже интересуетесь такими женщинами, Топпер?

----------

Паня (15.05.2013), Топпер- (14.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013), Юй Кан (14.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ндаа, странные женщины это российские буддистки....  до замужества ходят то на шпилька и в вечернем платье по дому, то голышом как ведьма, а после в бигудях, тапках и с не чищенными зубами как Пема.  
> Что с вами не так?


Слушайте - не морочьте мне голову. Со мной все так - и более чем. Живу именно так, как расписываю - ну буквально все в моей жизни меня устраивает - я сама ее строила от и до.  Зубы чищу и всякую сангигиену соблюдаю. Потому как буддист должен беречь свое тело - лодку для переправы из самсары. 

А насчет одежды - мой муж знает - если надо, я за три минуты выхожу одетая, как на подиум, подкрашенная, как-будто на ветрине весь день стояла. Да еще пройдусь на шпильках, как на показе :Smilie: Манекенная работа в прошлом научила носить любую одежду красиво, и передеваться за минуту с головы до ног. А также вообще не комплексовать по поводу своего внешнего вида. Именна эта уверенность в себе нейтрализует любой халат. 

Дяденьки дома, между прочим - не Доктором Ватсоном ходят. Мой обожает кашемировый старый свитер с такими дырами на локтях, что я уж махнула рукой - размер дыр не поддается ремонту. А в шкафу томятся нормальные целые свитера - нетронутые. Сколько не требовала носить целый свитер - не дает выбрасывать этот и влезает в него со скрипом. Но муж для меня лично - очень красивый всегда, доброта, тепло и любовь в глазах бьют любые халаты. Я вообще порой кроме этих глаз и не замечаю - что на нем :Smilie: 

Когда с будущем мужем познакомилась - была усталая, волосы наперкосяк, весь день на велике, в грязи. Полюби меня в трениках, а на шпильках и в стразах меня всякий полюбит. А не полюбишь - какая уж есть - к черту такой муж. :Smilie:

----------

Neljorma (14.05.2013), Neroli (14.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Паня (15.05.2013), Тао (15.05.2013), Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Открывать, высовывать язык, шумно, быстро дышать - когда требуется охлаждение...
> Вы тоже интересуетесь такими женщинами, Топпер?


Нет. Меня бы такие испугали.

----------


## Дхармананда

> Кроме удобного теплообмена ничего ведь не имеет значения?


Есть и другие параметры. А то бы и кондиционера хватило)

----------


## Фил

> Полюби меня в трениках, а на шпильках и в стразах меня всякий полюбит.


 Я бы на спортивную девушку на велосипеде скорее бы обратил внимание, чем на шпильках и в стразах.
Значит я не "всякий".
Так что, если вам не нужен "всякий", можете шпильками не заморачиваться. Велотуфли - лучше!

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Меня бы такие испугали.


В ваше положении вас должны "пугать" все женщины, наверное ))

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я бы на спортивную девушку на велосипеде скорее бы обратил внимание, чем на шпильках и в стразах.
> Значит я не "всякий".
> Так что, если вам не нужен "всякий", можете шпильками не заморачиваться. Велотуфли - лучше!


Можно маунтин-байкерством заняться.
В свое время я так со многими познакомился.

----------

Фил (14.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть и другие параметры. А то бы и кондиционера хватило)


А вы чего умеете?  :Smilie:

----------

Neljorma (14.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я бы на спортивную девушку на велосипеде скорее бы обратил внимание, чем на шпильках и в стразах.
> Значит я не "всякий".
> Так что, если вам не нужен "всякий", можете шпильками не заморачиваться. Велотуфли - лучше!


Слушайте - нам с мужем интересно друг с другом, уже много лет - несмотря на бытовую рутину. Он всегда поддержит мои идеи, мы можем поговорить даже о пустотности явлений через определенную общую лексику и вообще - меня устраивает, что у него очень острые воспринимающие способности - он вникнет даже в незнакомый аргумент. Он спортивный, живой и полон новых идей. И я для него все время РАЗНАЯ, - потому что я живу своей собственной жизнью рядом, и не загоняю себя в обепринятые рамки - это-то ему и интересно :Smilie:  И он мне не мешает в этом. Главное - правильно "подать" :Smilie:  

А вообще моя задача - любые условия сделать оптимальными для практики Дхармы. Если бы муж в этом мешал - его бы не было. Но дело в том, что Дхарма - удивительная вещь. ВСе можно превращать в практику Дхармы.

----------

Neljorma (14.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

Да вы начали, 
"шпильки, платье, халат, тапки.
шпильки, платье, халат, тапки."

прямо мантра стереотипов какая-то!  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Да вы начали, 
> "шпильки, платье, халат, тапки.
> шпильки, платье, халат, тапки."
> 
> прямо мантра стереотипов какая-то!


Не, эти стереотипы отошли  вечность, теперь другие - вибрам, гортекс, полартек, мармот  :Smilie: 

Давайте обсудим должна ли настоящая женщина носить мармот, или у нее рожа треснет? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Зимой греет, летом дает прохладу. Вот бы такую женщину!


И воду, воду подогревает, когда горячую отключают! Я бы тоже себе такую завела, или в аренду взяла на время.

----------


## ullu

> Мой папа тоже был йогином, а мама дакиней, потому что она на работу ходила как с обложки журнала, а дома отличалась разнообразием удивительных халатов. Она зарабатывала больше папы, и это он пек блины и варил похлебку, а также в радостью стирал и мыл пол
> .


А чего бы ему не стирать, он же вещи пачкает, и по полу ходит, и блины ест. Чего бы ему не стирать, не мыть пол, и не печь блины, сколько бы он ни зарабатывал? Почему об этом так всегда говорят, как будто для людей самостоятельно обеспечивать СВОИ потребности это что-то космически нереально- волшебно- удивительное. Фигасебе! Кто-то моет пол дома! Причем никто ему не говорил помой пол, а он сам обычно видит что как-то не уютно уже - берет и моет. Вот это да! Прямо подвиг и волшебство , а ещё руки моет тоже сам, и шнурки завязывает...да, представляете?

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И воду, воду подогревает, когда горячую отключают! Я бы тоже себе такую завела, или в аренду взяла на время.


Объявление на сайте знакомств.
"На зиму хочу найти женщину, умеющую разгребать снег и выталкивать машину из сугробов. Напиши мне, единственная!"

----------

Паня (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

> А вы чего умеете?


...а еще я на машинке строчить умею)

----------

Neroli (15.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Объявление на сайте знакомств.
> "На зиму хочу найти женщину, умеющую разгребать снег и выталкивать машину из сугробов. Напиши мне, единственная!"


Вот уж точно, единственная ))))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот уж точно, единственная )))))


Так вот ей-то как раз и будут к лицу без трещин вибрам, гортекс, полартек, мармот, а то и ледоруб/айсбайль... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кто-то моет пол дома! Причем никто ему не говорил помой пол, а он сам обычно видит что как-то не уютно уже - берет и моет. Вот это да! Прямо подвиг и волшебство , а ещё руки моет тоже сам, и шнурки завязывает...да, представляете?


: ))
Диалог с женой, лет двадцать назад после того как долго-долго и честно, согласно взаимной договорённости, мыл вручную (швабры терпеть не могу, ибо от них -- "петухи" по всему полу : ) полу в квартире раз в неделю (занимает это около часа).
-- Слушай, а почему бы тебе не мыть полы хотя бы два раза в неделю?
Сразу -- аж растерялся, а потом пояснил:
-- Таш, ты ведь почему за меня замуж вышла, помнишь? Потому что ничьим нелепым командам или просьбам не подчиняюсь и вообще: "под седлом" -- не умею. А теперь хочешь из меня сделать покорную уборщицу с поломойкой несколько раз в неделю? Не, так ты меня даже уважать перестанешь, не то что любить! : )
И больше вопрос этот не поднимался.

----------


## Джигме

> Мы вас троллим, а вы ведетесь  
> Прикольно же потроллить в теме " ах какие все женщины вокруг "мне не подходящие", сейчас я научу вас всех как надо мне подходить "


Поздно отнекиваться, сами подписались под образ, теперь не откреститесь :Smilie:  А то троллингом оправдаться захотели :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._by_birth_rate
> 
> Россия на 159 месте. В Японии такая маленькая рождаемость не только поэтому, а и потому, что японские мужчины в среднем занимаются сексом 48 раз в год.
> 
> Я читал где-то, что женщина обычно начинает хотеть родить ребёнка в стрессовой ситуации. И вообще это все организмы активно размножаются в условиях стресса, так как это способ в случае внезапной смерти сохранить гены. В благоприятных условиях, соответственно, размножаются медленнее. Я думаю, это гораздо больший фактор, чем наличие/отсутствие ценностей. Например, если взять богатые мусульманские страны: Катар —189 место, Бруней —105, Кувейт —81, ОАЭ —128, Бахрейн —138. Отнюдь не начало списка, хотя и традиционная культура присутствует, и обеспеченность.


Вы про использованную методологию читали? "Crude birth rate refers to the number of births over a given period divided by the person-years lived by the population over that period. It is expressed as number of births per 1,000 population."

Фактически это то что я и предположил. В странах с хорошим уровнем жизни и маленькой смертностью коэффициент будет все рано ниже из за низкой смертности и долгой продолжительности жизни.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> : ))
> Диалог с женой, лет двадцать назад после того как долго-долго и честно, согласно взаимной договорённости, мыл вручную (швабры терпеть не могу, ибо от них -- "петухи" по всему полу : ) полу в квартире раз в неделю (занимает это около часа).
> -- Слушай, а почему бы тебе не мыть полы хотя бы два раза в неделю?
> Сразу -- аж растерялся, а потом пояснил:
> -- Таш, ты ведь почему за меня замуж вышла, помнишь? Потому что ничьим нелепым командам или просьбам не подчиняюсь и вообще: "под седлом" -- не умею. А теперь хочешь из меня сделать покорную уборщицу с поломойкой несколько раз в неделю? Не, так ты меня даже уважать перестанешь, не то что любить! : )
> И больше вопрос этот не поднимался.


Для меня это запредельно странные отношения ) То есть я бы в этой ситуации уже сошла бы с ума , потому что мозг мой ни одной строки не может вместить не съехав  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013), Тао (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Поздно отнекиваться, сами подписались под образ, теперь не откреститесь А то троллингом оправдаться захотели


Блииин, ну все, теперь буду неоткрестившаяся...грех, грех )))

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Так вот ей-то как раз и будут к лицу без трещин вибрам, гортекс, полартек, мармот, а то и ледоруб/айсбайль... : )


Не, ну если бентли откапывать, то конечно от мармота ничего не треснет )

----------


## Джигме

> Да вы начали, 
> "шпильки, платье, халат, тапки.
> шпильки, платье, халат, тапки."
> 
> прямо мантра стереотипов какая-то!


Это характерное поведение некоторых дам, обвинять мужчин в стереотипах которые дамы сами себе выдумали. :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Мой папа тоже был йогином, а мама дакиней, потому что она на работу ходила как с обложки журнала, а дома отличалась разнообразием удивительных халатов. Она зарабатывала больше папы, и это он пек блины и варил похлебку, а также в радостью стирал и мыл пол


Так у вас родители были практикующими буддистами?  Они это у Дандарона учились что ли?

----------


## ullu

> Это характерное поведение некоторых дам, обвинять мужчин в стереотипах которые дамы сами себе выдумали.


Тоже, я гляжу, не прочь потроллить то, да? :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Тоже, я гляжу, не прочь потроллить то, да?


Троли они зеленые, холодные и слизкие, а я белый, теплый и пушистый :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Манекенная работа в прошлом научила носить любую одежду красиво, и передеваться за минуту с головы до ног. А также вообще не комплексовать по поводу своего внешнего вида. Именна эта уверенность в себе нейтрализует любой халат.


Пема, Вы работали манекеном??  :EEK!:

----------


## Neroli

> ...а еще я на машинке строчить умею)


А примус сможете починить?

----------


## Дхармананда

> А примус сможете починить?


Только этим и занимаюсь, с перерывами на созерцание пустоты примуса от самого себя.

----------

Neroli (15.05.2013), Топпер- (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Пема, Вы работали манекеном??


 А Вы не в курсе?

----------


## Фил

> : ))
> Диалог с женой, лет двадцать назад после того как долго-долго и честно, согласно взаимной договорённости, мыл вручную (швабры терпеть не могу, ибо от них -- "петухи" по всему полу : ) полу в квартире раз в неделю (занимает это около часа).
> -- Слушай, а почему бы тебе не мыть полы хотя бы два раза в неделю?
> Сразу -- аж растерялся, а потом пояснил:
> -- Таш, ты ведь почему за меня замуж вышла, помнишь? Потому что ничьим нелепым командам или просьбам не подчиняюсь и вообще: "под седлом" -- не умею. А теперь хочешь из меня сделать покорную уборщицу с поломойкой несколько раз в неделю? Не, так ты меня даже уважать перестанешь, не то что любить! : )
> И больше вопрос этот не поднимался.


А зачем договоренность?
Берешь и моешь если грязно, хоть 7 раз в неделю.
Вот проблема то!

----------

ullu (15.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> А Вы не в курсе?


Нет, я думала, они не настоящие...

----------

Жека (16.05.2013), Топпер- (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, я думала, они не настоящие...


 Сейчас это называется "модель", раньше также в ходу было слово "манекенщик" ("манекенщица")

----------

Alex (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А зачем договоренность?
> Берешь и моешь если грязно, хоть 7 раз в неделю.
> Вот проблема то!


Договорённость -- о разделении обязанностей. Форс-мажоры/миноры -- по ситуации. : )
А один раз в неделю -- это о-бя-за-тель-на-я программа, независимо от зримого в упор грязно/не грязно...
Фил сам-то женатый? : )

----------


## Фил

> Фил сам-то женатый? : )


А что, у Вас разрыв шаблона что-ли?

----------


## Фил

> Договорённость -- о разделении обязанностей. Форс-мажоры/миноры -- по ситуации. : )
> А один раз в неделю -- это о-бя-за-тель-на-я программа, независимо от зримого в упор грязно/не грязно...
> Фил сам-то женатый? : )


Ну и чего? В чем проблема то была 2 раза помыть пол?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что, у Вас разрыв шаблона что-ли?


Да просто, как грубовато говорят в народе -- "Не учите папу... мыть полы" (или латать шаблоны). : )




> Ну и чего? В чем проблема то была 2 раза помыть пол?


%)

----------


## Аньезка

> Сейчас это называется "модель", раньше также в ходу было слово "манекенщик" ("манекенщица")


Ну это я в курсе. Просто думала, что это называется "работа манекенщицей".

----------


## Фил

> Да просто, как грубовато говорят в народе -- "Не учите папу... мыть полы" (или латать шаблоны). : )
> 
> %)


 Я женатый. Так что Ваша грубоватая народно-сермяжная фраза не подходит!
А что значит "%)"?
Что для Вас 1 раз помыть пол - это нормально, а 2 раза - унизительно?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

в общем, все уперлось в то, что все семейные пробелмы от того, что не принято работы по отдравиванию дома отдавать на аутсорсинг

----------


## Фил

> в общем, все уперлось в то, что все семейные пробелмы от того, что не принято работы по отдравиванию дома отдавать на аутсорсинг


 Аутсорсинг - это для слабых духом.
Более того, предполагается что это "должна" делать женщина. 
А если это делает мужчина - то это неслыханное подвижничество.

Я вот себе туалетной бумагой задницу всегда сам вытираю. 
Бывает даже и не 1 раз в день!

----------


## Аньезка

Юй Кан смешной, мыслит стереотипами.
1 раз в неделю пол мыть - пока еще мужиг, а если 2 раза в неделю - уже подкаблучник.
Самому не смешно?  :Big Grin:  :Cry:

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> мыл вручную (швабры терпеть не могу, ибо от них -- "петухи" по всему полу : ) полу в квартире раз в неделю (занимает это около часа).


 Кстати, вот от такой швабры никаких "петухов" не остается и к ней отлично прилипает мелкий мусор  Можно не подметать предварительно.

А для маленьких помещений типа санузла удобно использовать моп-швабру


Только моп должен быть хлопчатобумажный, хорошо впитывающий.
Иногда попадаются с синтетикой, это не то.

----------


## Фил

> Юй Кан смешной, мыслит стереотипами.
> 1 раз в неделю пол мыть - пока еще мужиг, а если 2 раза в неделю - уже подкаблучник.
> Самому не смешно?


 Ну-да, 1 раз - не ...

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я женатый. Так что Ваша грубоватая народно-сермяжная фраза не подходит!


Подходит-подходит, потому как у мну стаж семейной жизни -- 37 лет. : )




> А что значит "%)"?


Значит, что объяснить уже ранее и так объяснённое, скорее всего, не выйдет... Но ещё чуть попробую, раз настаиваете.




> Что для Вас 1 раз помыть пол - это нормально, а 2 раза - унизительно?


Речь шла не о "помыть", а -- "мыть", регулярно. Это одно.
Второе: мыть больше/чаще, чем нужно для поддержания чистоты полов, -- глупо.
Третье: это пожелание (в свете предыдущего) было т.н. женской блажью. Где два -- там и три, а где три -- там и четыре... (Как говорится, женщине сколько ни дай, уже минут через пять ей нужно ровно вдвое больше. Проверено, не раз... : )
Если опять непонятно -- сдаюсь! : )

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан смешной, мыслит стереотипами.
> 1 раз в неделю пол мыть - пока еще мужиг, а если 2 раза в неделю - уже подкаблучник.
> Самому не смешно?


Не-а. : ) Жена-то поняла сразу, о чём речь.
И то же самое было бы (только зеркально), если бы мне взбрело предложил ей готовить суп/борщ не раз в несколько дней, а -- кажен день.
Остальное расписал Филу, без особой надежды на понимание... : )

----------


## Аньезка

В каждой избушке свои погремушке)

Я понятия не имею, что такое "женская блажь". Если грязно - надо мыть. Если чисто - не надо.
Другое дело, что у Вас с ней могут быть разные представления о чистоте... Я, например, если босиком пройдусь и почувствую пару крошек ступнями - сразу хватаюсь за пылесос. А кому-то чисто, пока грязи по щиколотку нет)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я понятия не имею, что такое "женская блажь".


Так ведь про то даже сказка есть, пушкинская, какую в школе проходят... Напомнить? : )




> Если грязно - надо мыть. Если чисто - не надо.


Я сказал что-то другое? : ))




> Другое дело, что у Вас с ней могут быть разные представления о чистоте... Я, например, если босиком пройдусь и почувствую пару крошек ступнями - сразу хватаюсь за пылесос. А кому-то чисто, пока грязи по щиколотку нет)


Правильно: ежли такая дотошная, то -- делай себе сама, не грузя мужа каждой крошкой. : ))

----------


## Дмитрон

> Аутсорсинг - это для слабых духом.
> Более того, предполагается что это "должна" делать женщина. 
> А если это делает мужчина - то это неслыханное подвижничество.
> 
> Я вот себе туалетной бумагой задницу всегда сам вытираю. 
> Бывает даже и не 1 раз в день!


А я подмываться научился. Это еще лучше.
В свое время дружил с мусульманкой.

----------

Вантус (17.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Правильно: ежли такая дотошная, то -- делай себе сама, не грузя мужа. : ))


Я его и не гружу, но если прошу что-то сделать по дому - он просто делает и все, в такие позы, как Вы, никогда не вставал))) Впрочем, хорошо, что у всех свои пазлы сходятся. Потому что если б мне прочитали речь про "под седло" и "женсчино, швабра - твоя стихия, а я гордый мужиг" - погнала бы по двору сцаными тряпками... на прощание)))

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я его и не гружу, но если прошу что-то сделать по дому - он просто делает и все, в такие позы, как Вы, никогда не вставал)))


Так ведь у вас пока ещё постоянного жилья нет, правда? Это раз.
Два: когда было и бывает нужно что-то _реально_ -- делал всегда навыкладку.
Начиная от постоянной стирки пелёнок и поочерёдного укладывания дочки спать (а она была очень на это ооочень несговорчивой! %) и заканчивая огородом (вот уж чего не люблю! %) и практически всей мебелью в доме.

Денег тогда было у нас, молодых инженеров, от аванса -- до получки, и не всегда хватало...
Однушка в семейном общежитии.
Поехали в Москву, зашли в обильный мебельный магаз на Ленинском.
Ташка говорит: "Нам очень нужна кухня..." Т.е. мебель кухонная: полки, стол разделочный...
Спрошаю: "Покажи, какая нравится?"
Смотрела, ходила, потом говорит: "Вот эта! : )"
"Эта" была из дерева (т.е. все дверки -- наборные щиты, лакированные) с декором тёмными фигурными металлическими накладками... Неимоверно дорожавая, уж не говоря, что покупать -- очередь: не месяц стоять...
"Ладно, -- говорю. -- Будет тебе такая".
И полгода на кухне была столярка. Древесину таскал с завода: брал обрезки из отходов столярного цеха.
А потом Ташка говорила: "Кухня -- наша гордость! : )".
То же -- и со стенкой в гостиной...




> Впрочем, хорошо, что у всех свои пазлы сходятся. Потому что если б мне прочитали речь про "под седло" и "женсчино, швабра - твоя стихия, а я гордый мужиг" - погнала бы по двору сцаными тряпками... на прощание)))


Фу, как грубо... %)
А "женсчино, швабра - твоя стихия", этого за мном не водится и не водилось... Нечестна так, Аньезка! %)

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Ой, ну Вы прямо как Пема Дролкар: много про свою жизнь рассказываете и не ведетесь на ругачки. 
Ну хорошо...вручаю Вам медальку "герой семейного труда"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Так ведь у Вас пока ещё постоянного жилья нет, правда? Это раз.


Ну и что? Вы еще скажите, "так Вы же рыжая!"  :Smilie: 



> Два: когда было и бывает нужно что-то _реально_ -- делал всегда навыкладку.


У меня сложилось впечатление, что нужно это реально или нет, решаете исключительно Вы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ой, ну Вы прямо как Пема Дролкар: много про свою жизнь рассказываете и не ведетесь на ругачки. 
> Ну хорошо...вручаю Вам медальку "герой семейного труда"!


Дайте две! (Медали, не Пемы, которой и так за глаза хватает!!!) : ))
Давно ужо живу, Аньезка, потому есть что рассказать тем, кто готофф слушать, пусть и вредничая... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и что? Вы еще скажите, "так Вы же рыжая!"


Вы бы лучше не вредничали, по-бабьи...




> У меня сложилось впечатление, что нужно это реально или нет, решаете исключительно Вы.


По си-ту-а-ци-и фсё решаиццо. Объяснял же, и фсё -- мимо и мимо. %)
Какие ишо будут претензии ко мне яко мужу своей жены? : ))

----------


## Neroli

У жены нет претензий к Юй Кану, а у окружающих есть.  :Smilie:  В каком удивительном мире я живу  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013), Топпер- (15.05.2013), Юй Кан (15.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, Вы работали манекеном??


Манекеной :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (15.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Топпер- (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вы бы лучше не вредничали, по-бабьи...


 Я так написал, потому что аргументация "Так ведь у вас пока ещё постоянного жилья нет, правда? Это раз" абсурдна.
Как например "Так вы же живете не в России? Это раз"  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> У жены нет претензий к Юй Кану, а у окружающих есть.  В каком удивительном мире я живу


А что в этом удивительного?
Есть множество женатых людей, к которым есть претензии окружающих, несмотря на то что у их жён к ним претензий нет.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я так написал, потому что аргументация "Так ведь у вас пока ещё постоянного жилья нет, правда? Это раз" абсурдна.
> Как например "Так вы же живете не в России? Это раз"


Вероятно ЮК хотел сказать, что в съемном жилье не пришлось бы выпиливать кухню своими руками. Так что, чтобы компенсировать этот момент, моему мужу приходится мыть полы  :Cry:  А так бы - сделал кухню раз в жизни и дальше отдыхай гордый  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я так написал, потому что аргументация "Так ведь у вас пока ещё постоянного жилья нет, правда? Это раз" абсурдна.
> Как например "Так вы же живете не в России? Это раз"


Ответ в духе Фила: "Ну и что?" : )
Или: "Вы бы ещё написали, что Юй Кан должен обязательно мыть полы семь раз в неделю минимум -- дважды в день"... : ))

----------


## Аньезка

Нутром чую - Пема печатает длинный ответ  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013), Жека (16.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А так бы - сделал кухню раз в жизни и дальше отдыхай гордый


Кто сказал "отдыхай гордый"? : )

----------


## Sadhak

> Нутром чую - Пема печатает длинный ответ


Видно спугнула ...  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нутром чую - Пема печатает длинный ответ


Короткий :Smilie:  На сцену вышел главный герой :Smilie: 

Хотела добавить, что работа манекенщицей сродни манекену на витрине - стоишь, меряют, гонят на подиум, стилисты нервничают и орут, демонстрировать ум и говорить нельзя - с тебя требуется с каблуков не упасть и красиво пойти в нужную сторону. Тебя поправляют, подкрашивают, как куклу, булавки втыкают. Мы всегда и прикалывались, называя себя манекенами. Единственная приятная разница - это зарплата :Smilie:  Сходишь на показ разок - если подходишь по параметрам, и месяц жить можно - для карманных денег, чтоб не зависеть от мужа - самый раз. В Японии я могла даже поездить по ней на манекенные деньги :Smilie:  А моя менеджерица-полячка, полагаю, три четверти еще за меня потихоньку себе присваивала :Smilie: 

Я до самых родов халявила. И сшить все, что угодно сама умею - от купальника до шубы - насмотрелась :Smilie: 

А насчет настоящих мужиков и мытья полов - не нравится самому полы мыть - заработай денег и найми домработницу. Или все вместе - в горе и радости, в болезни и здоровье, или вместе не жить. А жена - не слуга.

----------

Vladiimir (15.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Короткий На сцену вышел главный герой
> 
> А насчет настоящих мужиков и мытья полов - не нравится самому полы мыть - заработай денег и найми домработницу.


Капитализм




> Или все вместе - в горе и радости, в болезни и здоровье, или вместе не жить.


Католицизм




> А жена - не слуга.


Европейский феминизм.

Страна проживания сильно влияет на человека.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Европейский феминизм.


Ну почему же европейский? Мне и тибетки встречались с похожей точкой зрения, и китаянки.

----------

Жека (16.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну почему же европейский? Мне и тибетки встречались с похожей точкой зрения, и китаянки.


это все тлетворное влияние Запада, чо уж

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну почему же европейский? Мне и тибетки встречались с похожей точкой зрения, и китаянки.


Так и есть, "призрак ходит по Европе, призрак феминизма"

В основном так считают те из них кто пожил на Западе.
На Востоке это изначально не существовало.
Семью в Римской Империи уничтожил феминизм.
Семья "familia" была основой патриархального римского общества, после ее разрушения пал и Рим.

Буддисты не должны думать о женщинах как о слугах. И тогда мы избежим участи Запада.

----------


## Аньезка

А вот феминистические Штаты что-то падать как Рим не собираются... Даже наоборот, умудрились сверхдержавой стать.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так и есть, "призрак ходит по Европе, призрак феминизма"
> 
> В основном так считают те из них кто пожил на Западе.
> На Востоке это изначально не существовало.
> Семью в Римской Империи уничтожил феминизм.
> Семья "familia" была основой патриархального римского общества, после ее разрушения пал и Рим.
> 
> Буддисты не должны думать о женщинах как о слугах. И тогда мы избежим участи Запада.


Дмитрон, я, между прочим, прожила с мужем уже больше 20 лет в мире, согласии и любви. Мы оба служим друг другу. Он - номинальный католик, а я - стойкая буддистка. И если Вы думаете, что быть вместе в боли и в радости, в злоровье и болезни  - это католицизм, а не нормальное для всех семей положение, то Вы долго в браке - любом - не проживете.

Вот создайте семью и поживите столько в семье - будете вставлять свои 5 копеек по поводу феминизма. Пока у Вас только разные теории по поводу разных стран и женщин - пороху настоящего вы еще не нюхали.

Нормальная семья, которая воспитывает нормальных членов общества, дает им моральные и нравственные принципы - все еще и сейчас остов любого государства, - хоть на востоке, хоть на западе. 

А у Вас пока только русофобия, больше ничего. Даже буддистом Вас и не назовешь - Ламрим не читаете, а пишите "гелуг".

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А вот феминистические Штаты что-то падать как Рим не собираются... Даже наоборот, умудрились сверхдержавой стать.


Римская империя (лат. Imperium Romanum, др.-греч. Βασιλεία Ῥωμαίων) — постреспубликанская фаза в развитии древней римской государственности, характерной чертой которой были автократическая форма правления и большие территориальные владения в Европе и Средиземноморье. Хронологические рамки существования Римской империи охватывают период времени начиная с правления первого императора Октавиана Августа, до раздела империи на Западную и Восточную (или до падения Западной Римской империи), то есть с 27 года до н. э. по 395 год. Восточная часть Римской империи с центром в Константинополе существововала ещё около 1000 лет.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...80%D0%B8%D1%8F

Соединённые Штаты Америки были образованы в 1776 году при объединении тринадцати британских колоний, объявивших о своей независимости. 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%A8%D0%90

Штаты вроде как не прошли еще 300 летний рубеж.
Римская Империя была сверхдержавой.
США основаны на геноциде коренного населения. У них плохая карма.

----------

Топпер- (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, я, между прочим, прожила с мужем уже больше 20 лет в мире, согласии и любви. Мы оба служим друг другу. Он - номинальный католик, а я - стойкая буддистка. И если Вы думаете, что быть вместе в боли и в радости, в злоровье и болезни  - это католицизм, а не нормальное для всех семей положение, то Вы долго в браке - любом - не проживете.
> 
> Вот создайте семью и поживите столько в семье - будете вставлять свои 5 копеек по поводу феминизма. Пока у Вас только разные теории по поводу разных стран и женщин - пороху настоящего вы еще не нюхали.
> 
> Нормальная семья, которая воспитывает нормальных членов общества, дает им моральные и нравственные принципы - все еще и сейчас остов любого государства, - хоть на востоке, хоть на западе. 
> 
> А у Вас пока только русофобия, больше ничего. Даже буддистом Вас и не назовешь - Ламрим не читаете, а пишите "гелуг".


Не русофобия, а признание России не идеальной страной.
Не забывайте, что в СССР уничтожили 30 млн. человек.
А Российская Империя притесняла свой народ 500 лет.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так и есть, "призрак ходит по Европе, призрак феминизма"
> 
> В основном так считают те из них кто пожил на Западе.
> На Востоке это изначально не существовало.
> Семью в Римской Империи уничтожил феминизм.
> Семья "familia" была основой патриархального римского общества, после ее разрушения пал и Рим.
> 
> Буддисты не должны думать о женщинах как о слугах. И тогда мы избежим участи Запада.


Так и на Западе этого изначально не существовало  :Smilie:  К счастью, наконец-то люди до этого додумались, и это здоровое воззрение постепенно распространяется по миру, замещая средневековые предрассудки.

О каком феминизме в Римской империи вы говорите?

Вы что ли, за традиционные тибетские ценности? Женитьба по соглашению родителей, не приведи будда вам при этом быть бонпо или иметь сильный запах от тела, иначе с вами в брак вступать не захочет никто. Запрет для женщины разговаривать в присутствии мужчин и запрет женщине разговаривать с другими мужчинами кроме мужа. Во многих тибетских деревнях даже традиция покупки невесты до сих пор осталась. Спасибо, но я бы поскорее хотел это всё развидеть.




> А Российская Империя притесняла свой народ 500 лет.


Ну-ка, приведите мне примеры государств, которые 500 лет назад не притесняли свой народ.

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так и на Западе этого изначально не существовало  К счастью, наконец-то люди до этого додумались, и это здоровое воззрение постепенно распространяется по миру, замещая средневековые предрассудки.
> 
> О каком феминизме в Римской империи вы говорите?
> 
> Вы что ли, за традиционные тибетские ценности? Женитьба по соглашению родителей, не приведи будда вам при этом быть бонпо или иметь сильный запах от тела, иначе с вами в брак вступать не захочет никто. Запрет для женщины разговаривать в присутствии мужчин и запрет женщине разговаривать с другими мужчинами кроме мужа. Во многих тибетских деревнях даже традиция покупки невесты до сих пор осталась. Спасибо, но я бы поскорее хотел это всё развидеть.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну-ка, приведите мне примеры государств, которые 500 лет назад не притесняли свой народ.



Если при становлении Римской империи пассионарные римские женщины играли, несомненно, положительную роль, являясь вдохновителем римских воинов на уничтожение и порабощение враждебных племен.  Позже их роль в жизни Римского общества резко изменилось. После становления Римской империи,  римские граждане стали пожинать плоды от упорной завоевательной политики своих предков. Знатность рода и богатство, в первую очередь, стала определять  социальное положение гражданина его значимость в обществе. Римляне стали паразитировать  на заслугах своих героических родителей. Богатства развратило римское население, и порой Римские богачи были неспособны, переварить доставшиеся им богатства.  Что касается женщин: римские матроны, со своим  чрезмерным аппетитом, бесконечно требовали удовлетворения своих прихотей, они способствовали разрушению Римской империи.

http://rom-history.narod.ru/wym.htm

В Кочевых империях свой народ не притесняли к примеру. Это отличало кочевников от земледельцев.

Ну а про тибетские ценности, Восток есть Восток.
Европейцы по достоинству оценили воспитание восточных женщин еще в период завоеваний Александра Македонского.
И сейчас можно встретить явление, когда европейские мужья разводятся с европейскими женами по факсу, после встречи с азиатками.)
Это о чем то говорит.

----------


## Дмитрон

"Даже буддистом Вас и не назовешь - Ламрим не читаете, а пишите "гелуг". "

Буддист или не буддист, настоящий или не настоящий.
Настоящие буддисты так не говорят, поэтому в буддизме не было войн между разными школами.
Если будет конфликт между ними - это означает возникновение ложного учения и забвение основ учения Будды.

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> А насчет настоящих мужиков и мытья полов - не нравится самому полы мыть - заработай денег и найми домработницу. Или все вместе - в горе и радости, в болезни и здоровье, или вместе не жить. А жена - не слуга.


Интересная у вас позиция. Как вы все вместе делать по дому будете? Вы когда-нибудь электрику меняли? Делали разводку, штробили стены, например, или паркет клали, переносили стенку, меняли сантехнику? Переносили тяжести которые вам чисто физически не под силу, потому что вы женщина? Жена значит не слуга, а муж слуга? Большинство женщин которые так рьяно кричат о равноправии и о том что "они не слуги" и сами с усами очень быстро пасуют. У меня подруга которая в отсутствие мужа решила ремонт в квартире сделать мотивируя тем что "все сама смогу", прибегала ко мне и плакалась как все сложно, и "ОЙ НИМАГУБОЛЬШЕ!!" Это при том что сама она только материалы закупала (сэкономить решила дура) и распределяла что кому и когда делать.

----------

Аурум (18.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Троли они зеленые, холодные и слизкие, а я белый, теплый и пушистый


На берегу реки сидел трехголовый белый пушистый дракон, и пел хором (с)

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> А зачем договоренность?
> Берешь и моешь если грязно, хоть 7 раз в неделю.
> Вот проблема то!


Вот и я о том же !

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> А вот феминистические Штаты что-то падать как Рим не собираются... Даже наоборот, умудрились сверхдержавой стать.


Ну сверхдержавой они стали когда еще феминистки считались там маргинальными элементами и не имели власти. И потом как я знаю там многое от конкретного региона и штата зависит. Есть места где сильны патриархальные традиции, а есть где не сильны.

----------

Топпер- (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Европейцы по достоинству оценили воспитание восточных женщин ....


Да...круть...женщина прям как свинья на забой, её воспитание Человек ( мужчина ) по достоинству оценил и взял , а от других свиней Человек по факсу отказался . И теперь свинья должна страдать от того, что её не выбрали для паштета.... бедная, бедная свинья, придется ей и дальше бегать по зеленой травке и радоваться жизни, а могла бы стать паштетом на столе у Человека, такая честь же! А она, дура, отказывается.
Конечно, женщины, боритесь с плодами феминизма, а то вам никогда не стать паштетом на столе у Человека
так и будете всю жизнь ключи подавать (с)

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

Дмитрон, государство Спарта просуществовало около 9 000 лет, при том что это было единственное государство, где у женщин были практически равные права наряду с мужчинами. И погибла Спарта отнюдь не из-за феминизма, а от коррупции и местечковой внешней политики (нежелания вступать в альянсы и коалиции).

А падение Священной Римской Империи вследствие женщин....
Точка зрения оригинальная, но абсолютно антинаучная.
Подходит только чтобы с пацанами "за жизнь" и "за баб" поговорить.

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Интересная у вас позиция. Как вы все вместе делать по дому будете? Вы когда-нибудь электрику меняли? Делали разводку, штробили стены, например, или паркет клали, переносили стенку, меняли сантехнику? Переносили тяжести которые вам чисто физически не под силу, потому что вы женщина? Жена значит не слуга, а муж слуга? Большинство женщин которые так рьяно кричат о равноправии и о том что "они не слуги" и сами с усами очень быстро пасуют. У меня подруга которая в отсутствие мужа решила ремонт в квартире сделать мотивируя тем что "все сама смогу", прибегала ко мне и плакалась как все сложно, и "ОЙ НИМАГУБОЛЬШЕ!!" Это при том что сама она только материалы закупала (сэкономить решила дура) и распределяла что кому и когда делать.


Никто никому не слуга.
Если Вы считаете, что поменять электрику или положить паркет - это работа для слуги, так не делайте ее.
Я вообще не считаю нужным об этом упоминать, о ремонтах, об изготовлении мебели, об уборке помещений, потому что это - нормально. 
Это просто быт. Не более того. Это норма жизни (для меня) и никому не интересно.

Женщина не может перенести тяжести, которые ей физически не под силу.
А Вы что, можете перенести тяжести, которые Вам физически не под силу?

Вы меняли сантехнику. А Вы можете например купить лак для ногтей нужного оттенка и состава?
Или например подобрать look из вещей разных брендов?
Или спеть в диапазоне меццо-сопрано?

Если начать пиписьками меряться, то неизвестно еще, кто победит  :Smilie: 

Не надо кричать о равноправии, в законодательстве РФ никакого поражения в правах по половому признаку и так нет.

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот и я о том же !


А кто-то протифф того, что "Берешь и моешь если грязно, хоть 7 раз в неделю"? Кто это?! : ))
Это ж как демагогское изречение нынешнего главы правительства "Свобода лучше, чем несвобода", годящееся на любой случай, даром что к конкретному случаю отношения не имеет, но зато -- никто не протифф... : )

----------


## Фил

> А кто-то протифф того, что "Берешь и моешь если грязно, хоть 7 раз в неделю"? Кто это?! : ))


 Так Вы же против.
Сами же сказали, что больше 1 раза в неделю мыть не будете.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, государство Спарта просуществовало около 9 000 лет, при том что это было единственное государство, где у женщин были практически равные права наряду с мужчинами. И погибла Спарта отнюдь не из-за феминизма, а от коррупции и местечковой внешней политики (нежелания вступать в альянсы и коалиции).
> 
> А падение Священной Римской Империи вследствие женщин....
> Точка зрения оригинальная, но абсолютно антинаучная.
> Подходит только чтобы с пацанами "за жизнь" и "за баб" поговорить.



Носителями культуры и традиций - являются женщины обычно.
Если культура исчезает, женщины не смогли ее сохранить.
Мужчины - это переходящее явление. В основном, сами по себе, они не способны сохраниться. Женись на мусульманке станешь мусульманином. И через несколько поколений у потомков сменится антропологический тип. Так турки из монголоидов-тенгрианцев стали мусульманами кавказоидами. А у нас сартулы имеющие среднеазиатское иранско-мусульманское происхождение стали монголоидами-буддистами.

По сути в Риме было так по-моему, у них был культ "золотого тельца". Богатства и богатства, завоевания. Общество развратилось. Изначально Рим был "мужским клубом", но ввиду естественного развития в сторону богатства римлянки стали иметь большой вес. И Рим перестал быть патриархальным. Молодые перестали уважать старших, супружеская измена стала нормой. Общество разрушилось. Римлянки не смогли его сохранить. А мужики наверно на это не способны были.

А про Спарту - хороший пример, как надо к женщинам относиться. Мы то так долго не существуем. Потому, что как римляне.)))
Но она 9000 лет не существовала. Китай - самая древняя цивилизация, им 7000 лет. В Китае, в отличии от других азиатских стран, женщины всегда имели равный вес с мужчинами.
Поживи с китаянкой и ты поймешь - в чем их сила.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так Вы же против.
> Сами же сказали, что больше 1 раза в неделю мыть не будете.


Ну и глюки... %)
Повтор  с выделением:

*Второе: мыть больше/чаще, чем нужно для поддержания чистоты полов, -- глупо.*

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и глюки... %)
> Повтор  с выделением:
> 
> *Второе: мыть больше/чаще, чем нужно для поддержания чистоты полов, -- глупо.*


Обо что спор-то, с риторикой и приписыванием? : )

----------


## ullu

> Интересная у вас позиция. Как вы все вместе делать по дому будете? Вы когда-нибудь электрику меняли? Делали разводку, штробили стены, например, или паркет клали, переносили стенку, меняли сантехнику? Переносили тяжести которые вам чисто физически не под силу, потому что вы женщина? Жена значит не слуга, а муж слуга? Большинство женщин которые так рьяно кричат о равноправии и о том что "они не слуги" и сами с усами очень быстро пасуют. У меня подруга которая в отсутствие мужа решила ремонт в квартире сделать мотивируя тем что "все сама смогу", прибегала ко мне и плакалась как все сложно, и "ОЙ НИМАГУБОЛЬШЕ!!" Это при том что сама она только материалы закупала (сэкономить решила дура) и распределяла что кому и когда делать.


Вот, это пример когда по разговору уже понятно, что сразу нет...невозможно жить с таким человеком. Он вынесет тебе весь мозг выяснениями что он должен, что он не должен...кто кому чего вообще должен....

И феминизм, здесь, кстати, не при чем. Это просто другой вид самоосознавания себя в окружающем мире в принципе. 
Для меня моя жизнь это моя ответственность, поэтому я все что нужно делаю сама и не ожидаю, что кто-то должен это делать за меня, и второй пункт - я просто уважаю что живу рядом с другими людьми и поэтому я делаю что-то не так как только мне надо, а так как и другим ещё желательно.
Это же просто и не надо никому мозг выносить.

----------

Neroli (15.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А про Спарту - хороший пример, как надо к женщинам относиться. Мы то так долго не существуем. Потому, что как римляне.)))


Спорный пример, потому что это было фашистское государство-корпорация, государство-машина. Безжалостно эксплуатирующая рабов и илотов.
Ни какого буддизма в таком государстве бы и быть не могло, где запрещалось находится одному и они даже обедали чуть ли не всем городом за общими столами.

У Вас уж очень мистические объяснения. Патриархальный строй не гарантия государственной стабильности.
И в любом случае, любое государство - это инструмент насилия.
Но пока ничего другого нет.

----------

Alex (15.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Спорный пример, потому что это было фашистское государство-корпорация, государство-машина. Безжалостно эксплуатирующая рабов и илотов.
> Ни какого буддизма в таком государстве бы и быть не могло, где запрещалось находится одному и они даже обедали чуть ли не всем городом за общими столами.
> 
> У Вас уж очень мистические объяснения. Патриархальный строй не гарантия государственной стабильности.
> И в любом случае, любое государство - это инструмент насилия.
> Но пока ничего другого нет.


Известно из истории, матриархат существовал на земле со времени возникновения человека современного типа и до медного века.
А это примерно 45 тыс лет.
Патриархат существует не так долго.
Может вернемся в Матриархат?
Или признаем илюзорность всего нашего бытия, так как Нирвана - нематериальна.

----------


## Фил

> Ну и глюки... %)
> Повтор  с выделением:
> 
> *Второе: мыть больше/чаще, чем нужно для поддержания чистоты полов, -- глупо.*


А почему Вы тогда своей жене об этом не сказали?
А устроили какую-то сомнительную эскападу про седла и уборщиц?
Мало того, еще все годы об этом продолжаете помнить?

Я бы об этом бы уже забыл, потому что либо бы согласился и стал бы мыть полы как попросили, 
либо аргументированно бы объяснил, что это делать необязательно.
А впрочем, если бы моей жене это принесло бы радость, то мыл бы без вопросов.





> : ))
> Диалог с женой, лет двадцать назад после того как долго-долго и честно, согласно взаимной договорённости, мыл вручную (швабры терпеть не могу, ибо от них -- "петухи" по всему полу : ) полу в квартире раз в неделю (занимает это около часа).
> -- Слушай, а почему бы тебе не мыть полы хотя бы два раза в неделю?
> Сразу -- аж растерялся, а потом пояснил:
> -- Таш, ты ведь почему за меня замуж вышла, помнишь? Потому что ничьим нелепым командам или просьбам не подчиняюсь и вообще: "под седлом" -- не умею. А теперь хочешь из меня сделать покорную уборщицу с поломойкой несколько раз в неделю? Не, так ты меня даже уважать перестанешь, не то что любить! : )
> И больше вопрос этот не поднимался.

----------


## Фил

> Может вернемся в Матриархат?


Вы такие глобальные проблемы Вселенной пытаетесь решить!  :Smilie: 
Которые до сих пор еще лучшие философы и ученые не решили!

----------


## ullu

> А кто-то протифф того, что "Берешь и моешь если грязно, хоть 7 раз в неделю"? Кто это?! : ))
> Это ж как демагогское изречение нынешнего главы правительства "Свобода лучше, чем несвобода", годящееся на любой случай, даром что к конкретному случаю отношения не имеет, но зато -- никто не протифф... : )


Если есть договоренности, то это точно означает, что этот принцип - берешь и моешь если грязно - не используется. 
А есть идея, что это не моя ответственность эта чистота, а я просто помогаю наводить чистоту. Вот эта идея и лажовая как раз. И она противоречит тому, что я просто беру и моя когда грязно, потому что все это моя ответственность.  Так же как вытирать себе попу.

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы такие глобальные проблемы Вселенной пытаетесь решить! 
> Которые до сих пор еще лучшие философы и ученые не решили!


Я с самого детства такой.
Меня всегда на этом ловили.
А так, матриархат не противоречит, по-моему, буддизму. Прикиньте, женщины матреархируют, а мы медитируем и достигаем просветления. Какого, А?)
Щас меня закритикуют)))

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да...круть...женщина прям как свинья на забой, её воспитание Человек ( мужчина ) по достоинству оценил и взял , а от других свиней Человек по факсу отказался . И теперь свинья должна страдать от того, что её не выбрали для паштета.... бедная, бедная свинья, придется ей и дальше бегать по зеленой травке и радоваться жизни, а могла бы стать паштетом на столе у Человека, такая честь же! А она, дура, отказывается.
> Конечно, женщины, боритесь с плодами феминизма, а то вам никогда не стать паштетом на столе у Человека
> так и будете всю жизнь ключи подавать (с)


Вы знаете, я всеми руками за феминизм.
Феминизм возник из-за неправильного западного развития.
Может феминистки мир спасут.

----------


## ullu

> Если начать пиписьками меряться, то неизвестно еще, кто победит


Вот вот, а то ещё ни одной 48 протовой пач-панели в жизни не развели, а выпендриваются...элееектрику перепроложить  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Никто никому не слуга.
> Если Вы считаете, что поменять электрику или положить паркет - это работа для слуги, так не делайте ее.
> Я вообще не считаю нужным об этом упоминать, о ремонтах, об изготовлении мебели, об уборке помещений, потому что это - нормально. 
> Это просто быт. Не более того. Это норма жизни (для меня) и никому не интересно.


Вы Фил что то не допоняли. Про то что естественное разделение труда в семье и в быту это работа для слуг написала Пема. Это просто быт как вы правильно написали, только вот адресат вы выбрали не правильно. 




> Женщина не может перенести тяжести, которые ей физически не под силу.
> А Вы что, можете перенести тяжести, которые Вам физически не под силу?


Суть в том что мужчина объективно может делать в быту то же что и женщина, но наоборот не всегда получится как не тужься.






> Вы меняли сантехнику. А Вы можете например купить лак для ногтей нужного оттенка и состава?
> Или например подобрать look из вещей разных брендов?
> Или спеть в диапазоне меццо-сопрано?


Я как то спокойно живу без лака для ногтей в отличие от вас, а вот без сантехники и электричества нет как и любой другой человек. То же самое с look и меццо-сопрано. 





> Если начать пиписьками меряться, то неизвестно еще, кто победит


Так я вам скажу кто победит, победит тот у кого она есть в отличие от того у кого ее нет :Smilie: 




> Не надо кричать о равноправии, в законодательстве РФ никакого поражения в правах по половому признаку и так нет.


О равноправии кричат как раз дамы когда пытаются пропихнуть не равноправие. Так что опять не по адресу.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Вы знаете, я всеми руками за феминизм.
> Феминизм возник из-за неправильного западного развития.
> Может феминистки мир спасут.


А я не за феминизм. Я за то что бы воспринимать всех существ вокруг живыми и такими же как я сама, с такими же желаниями, идеями, потребностями и т.д. И за то, что бы понимать что все страдают точно так же, как и я и все, точно так же как и я хотят этого избежать. Независимо от их пола, рассы, национальности, возраста, сексуальной ориентации или чего-то ещё.

----------


## Фил

> Суть в том что мужчина объективно может делать в быту то же что и женщина, но наоборот не всегда получится как не тужься.


 Вы можете кормить грудью?!

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я как то спокойно живу без лака для ногтей в отличие от вас, а вот без сантехники и электричества нет как и любой другой человек. То же самое с look и меццо-сопрано.


Любой другой человек обязан уметь работать с сантехникой и электричеством?
А Вы КТП на 10 кВА сможете подключить, иначе откуда всю эту Вашу слаботочную разводку то запитывать будете?
И допуск у Вас есть?
Значит с точки зрения электрики, Вы еще не на 100% самэц.





> Так я вам скажу кто победит, победит тот у кого она есть в отличие от того у кого ее нет


Ура!

----------


## Дмитрон

> А я не за феминизм. Я за то что бы воспринимать всех существ вокруг живыми и такими же как я сама, с такими же желаниями, идеями, потребностями и т.д. И за то, что бы понимать что все страдают точно так же, как и я и все, точно так же как и я хотят этого избежать. Независимо от их пола, рассы, национальности, возраста, сексуальной ориентации или чего-то ещё.


Вашему мужу возможно достичь просветления.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Вы можете кормить грудью?!


нинаучно. Я вот, хоть и тетка, но ни рожать, ни грудью кормить не могу.

----------

Джигме (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот вот, а то ещё ни одной 48 протовой пач-панели в жизни не развели, а выпендриваются...элееектрику перепроложить


Ну конечно, я же с десяток сеток с нуля поднимал, куда же мне до "48 протовой пач-панели". Смешно ullu, очень смешно получилось.

----------


## Фил

> Ну конечно, я же с десяток сеток с нуля поднимал, куда же мне до "48 протовой пач-панели". Смешно ullu, очень смешно получилось.


 А КТП?
А Вы сколько унитазов установили?
А у меня перфоратор больше!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> нинаучно. Я вот, хоть и тетка, но ни рожать, ни грудью кормить не могу.


А говорил о классе а не об объекте.
Все научно  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Суть в том что мужчина объективно может делать в быту то же что и женщина, но наоборот не всегда получится как не тужься.


Например?

----------


## Джигме

> Вы можете кормить грудью?!


Елена Саяпина ответила, а я добавлю. Ребенка многие матери кормят не грудью а смесями, что так же может объективно сделать и мужчина.  Так что повторю свой пост:




> Суть в том что мужчина объективно может делать в *быту* то же что и женщина, но наоборот не всегда получится как не тужься.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

сслыку на топик я сохраню, да. Как меня будут в очередной раз добадывать тем, отчего я живу одна и ни в какие отношения не вступаю, буду вместо объяснений посылать сюда.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> А КТП?
> А Вы сколько унитазов установили?
> А у меня перфоратор больше!


А вы женщина?

----------


## Джигме

> Например?


А обратный пример?

----------


## Фил

> сслыку на топик я сохраню, да. Как меня будут в очередной раз добадывать тем, отчего я живу одна и ни в какие отношения не вступаю, буду вместо объяснений посылать сюда.


 Елена, это конечно ужас, но не ужас-ужас  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А вы женщина?


Ваш ранжир некорректен.
Вы берете заведомо те области, в которых Вы находитесь в выигрыше, а потом утверждаете что это все очень нужно, а женщина этого не может.

Все равно что один человек весит 80 кг, а другой - 60 кг. 
И тот кто весит больше, скажет, "вот кто весит 80 кг - тот молодец".

Я приводил примеры с высоковольтным оборудованием с тем, чтобы показать, что несмотря на то,
что Вы делаете нужные и полезные вещи, есть люди, которые делают еще более нужные и полезные вещи и не надо этим бравировать.

Я бы мог Вас спросить "Вы сможете сальто на бревне как Ольга Корбут сделать?"
Но Вы скажете "А мне это не нужно и никому это не нужно, а всем нужен только унитаз"

И с этим нельзя будет поспорить!

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Ну конечно, я же с десяток сеток с нуля поднимал, куда же мне до "48 протовой пач-панели". Смешно ullu, очень смешно получилось.


Тогда меня удивляет ваше утверждение о том, что мужской пол является гарантией того, что рукинеизжопы.

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> А обратный пример?


Обратный пример чего?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему Вы тогда своей жене об этом не сказали?


Потому что это она и так понимает: будет грязь/сор -- уберу и помою: столько раз, сколько нужно для чистоты. Уж поверьте на слово... Сами-то это уже поняли? : ) Это раз.
Второе: человек она внутренне очень сильный и цельный. Много лет проработала в неск. известных чуть не всем моск. компаниях, начиная с "земли", а потом имея до сотни мужиков в подчинении. Сейчас у неё -- своя небольшая фирма, потому что надоело... "ходить под седлом". : )
Третье: если бы она тогда пошла, что называется, на принцип, была бы полная женская дурь на пустом месте. Но она -- умная, очень умная.
Наконец, бывали и ситуации, когда приходилось много чего проговаривать и я, всё же, уступал. Но те дела были куда серьёзнее мытья полов.

Объяснять же процитированное пришлось тому, кто никак не сосредоточится на уже внятно сказанном и готофф попрекать, образно говоря, не серым, так фиолетовым, хотя речь шла только о зелёном... : )

Помню же -- как слон: фсё, что не забыл. : ) Т.е. -- оч много чего, в т.ч. полезного не только для меня...
А рассказал -- к слову. Так что не переживайте так за меня, мою жену и чужие полы... : )




> А впрочем, если бы моей жене это принесло бы радость, то мыл бы без вопросов.


Другая семья -- другие расклады, лишь бы никому из чувствующих вреда не было... Нет? : )

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

Макарова, Татьяна Петровна, в 22 года - пилот бомбардировщика, командир авиационного звена.

Что на это можно возразить?
Мы, мужчины, то тоже так можем. Я с Гастелло и Хользуновым. И еще с Леваневским и Чкаловым.
Они летают, а у меня такие же первичные половые признаки.

----------


## Фил

> Другая семья -- другие расклады, лишь бы никому из чувствующих вреда не было... Нет? : )


 Да!

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Елена, это конечно ужас, но не ужас-ужас


если бы мне было 20, то да, всего лишь ужас, но в 35, при наличи устоявшегося быта и семьи, странноватой, но тем не менее, семьи, это уже ужас-ужас-ужас.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> если бы мне было 20, то да, всего лишь ужас, но в 35, при наличи устоявшегося быта и семьи, странноватой, но тем не менее, семьи, это уже ужас-ужас-ужас.


 Я к тому, что все бывает, и пень зацветает. Хотя ложных надежд лучше не питать  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Тогда меня удивляет ваше утверждение о том, что мужской пол является гарантией того, что рукинеизжопы.


Приведите ссылку на мое утверждение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если есть договоренности, то это точно означает, что этот принцип - берешь и моешь если грязно - не используется. 
> А есть идея, что это не моя ответственность эта чистота, а я просто помогаю наводить чистоту. Вот эта идея и лажовая как раз. И она противоречит тому, что я просто беру и моя когда грязно, потому что все это моя ответственность.  Так же как вытирать себе попу.


Опять какая-то импровизационно-риторическая чепуха про "вообще" с сердитыми оценками не в тему... %)
Не, Македонский был, всё же, прав, отказываясь воевать с амазонками! : )
ullu, я больше так не бу, правда-правда! : )

----------


## Фил

> ullu, я больше так не бу, правда-правда! : )


Так и не надо было начинать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так и не надо было начинать.


Кому не нада -- тот и не встревал, и не встряёт... Фил фсё ещё участвует? : )

----------


## Джигме

> Ваш ранжир некорректен.
> Вы берете заведомо те области, в которых Вы находитесь в выигрыше, а потом утверждаете что это все очень нужно, а женщина этого не может.
> 
> Все равно что один человек весит 80 кг, а другой - 60 кг. 
> И тот кто весит больше, скажет, "вот кто весит 80 кг - тот молодец".
> 
> Я приводил примеры с высоковольтным оборудованием с тем, чтобы показать, что несмотря на то,
> что Вы делаете нужные и полезные вещи, есть люди, которые делают еще более нужные и полезные вещи и не надо этим бравировать.
> 
> ...


Вы переводите на частности. А я говорю об ситуации в общем. Мужчины объективно более успешны, более эффективны, более ответственны, более полезны для общества и т.д. И при этом не плачутся и не разводят сопли.  А некоторые местные дамы уборку в квартире почему то переводят в процесс выяснения отношений кто кому слуга и у кого предмет больше при это даже не обладая этим самым предметом.

----------


## ullu

> Приведите ссылку на мое утверждение.


Ох ты ж блин, я ж говорю другое измерение.

----------


## Джигме

> Обратный пример чего?


А вы ветку прочитайте и нашу переписку и особенно ваш вопрос на счет примера.

----------


## ullu

> Опять какая-то импровизационно-риторическая чепуха про "вообще" с сердитыми оценками не в тему... %)
> Не, Македонский был, всё же, прав, отказываясь воевать с амазонками! : )
> ullu, я больше так не бу, правда-правда! : )


А я с вами и не воюю, я вам объясняю разницу в принципах. Но конечно, вы не можете сейчас понять что означает фраза я с вами не воюю. 
Так же как вы не можете понять что не так с договоренностями. У вас, похоже, тоже другое измерение.

----------


## Фил

> Мужчины объективно более успешны,


 Где?



> более эффективны,


В чем?



> более ответственны,


На чем основано это утверждение?



> более полезны для общества и т.д.


Чем?



> И при этом не плачутся и не разводят сопли.


Полно таких.



> А некоторые местные дамы уборку в квартире почему то переводят в процесс выяснения отношений кто кому слуга и у кого предмет больше при это даже не обладая этим самым предметом.


Кто?!

----------

Neroli (15.05.2013), Аньезка (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Вы переводите на частности. А я говорю об ситуации в общем. Мужчины объективно более успешны, более эффективны, более ответственны, более полезны для общества и т.д. И при этом не плачутся и не разводят сопли.  А некоторые местные дамы уборку в квартире почему то переводят в процесс выяснения отношений кто кому слуга и у кого предмет больше при это даже не обладая этим самым предметом.


Вот жеж какой любый трэш то оказывается в голове....и ведь "объективно" же..."объективно".....

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Кому не нада -- тот и не встревал, и не встряёт... Фил фсё ещё участвует? : )


Кому не нада? Вам не нада.
Вы же говорите, что "больше не бу", хи-хи ха-ха ху-ху.

----------


## ullu

> А вы ветку прочитайте и нашу переписку и особенно ваш вопрос на счет примера.


Да мне не надо, у меня все хорошо.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Ох ты ж блин, я ж говорю другое измерение.


Ну конечно, как вы приведете ссылку на утверждение которое я не делал но которое вы мне приписываете.  ЧСД.

----------


## Дмитрон

Часто можно наблюдать непонимание целей для создания семьи и положения М и Ж внутри семьи.
В Восточной и Юго-Восточной Азии, пока еще действуют традиционные устои и там такая проблема остро не стоит. Хотя уже тоже начинается.
Закат начался в Европе и покрывает всю планету.

----------


## Джигме

> Где?


В большинстве сфер жизни.




> В чем?


В большинстве сфер жизни.




> На чем основано это утверждение?


На объективных фактах




> Чем?


Своей деятельностью.




> Полно таких.


"Полно" это сколько? Хотя бы в процентах.




> Кто?!


А вы ветку перечитайте.

----------


## Джигме

> Да мне не надо, у меня все хорошо.


Ваше "не надо" и "все хорошо" очень видно по вашим поста :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Вот жеж какой любый трэш то оказывается в голове....и ведь "объективно" же..."объективно".....


Да, сказать по делу вам конечно нечего. Против логики ведь не попрешь.

----------


## Фил

В "большинстве сфер жизни" - потому что в средневековье теологи спорили, есть ли у женщины душа,
а в "оплоте демократии" - США, в начале 20 века женщины были поражены в правах.

Поэтому успех мужчин никак не зависит от того, что у них определенный набор первичных и вторичных половых признаков.
В процентах я не могу сказать мужчин, которые плачутся, но Вы утверждали что таких нет, а такие есть, я таких знаю.

Меня удивляет другое.
Почему мужчины, которые испытывают такую ненависть к женщинам, 
такое высокомерие, 
такое принижение достоинств, 
такое средневековое мракобесие и
так возвеличивают других мужчин
до сих пор не стали все гомосексуалистами?

Правда иной раз оглянешься и подумаешь, кругом одни пидарасы!  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Да, сказать по делу вам конечно нечего. Против логики ведь не попрешь.


против ЛОГИКИ?? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> до сих пор не стали все гомосексуалистами?


Вот , кстати, интересный ход мысли.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У вас, похоже, тоже другое измерение.


Это другое измерение -- неправильное, да? : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересная у вас позиция. Как вы все вместе делать по дому будете? Вы когда-нибудь электрику меняли? Делали разводку, штробили стены, например, или паркет клали, переносили стенку, меняли сантехнику? Переносили тяжести которые вам чисто физически не под силу, потому что вы женщина? Жена значит не слуга, а муж слуга? Большинство женщин которые так рьяно кричат о равноправии и о том что "они не слуги" и сами с усами очень быстро пасуют. У меня подруга которая в отсутствие мужа решила ремонт в квартире сделать мотивируя тем что "все сама смогу", прибегала ко мне и плакалась как все сложно, и "ОЙ НИМАГУБОЛЬШЕ!!" Это при том что сама она только материалы закупала (сэкономить решила дура) и распределяла что кому и когда делать.


Дорогой мой, мой муж все это тоже вообще не умеет. Но зато он умеет оплатить услуги тех, кто это умеет. А из 10 российских мужчин вряд ли один это все качественно делать умеет, проверяла. 

А ради экономии я сама дома белю, крашу, вешаю карнизы и картины :Smilie:  И не бегу с "нимагу"  - Я ВСЕ МОГУ. А что не могу - не берусь, но могу на это заработать, чтоб нормально сделали профессионалы.

И попробовали бы Вы мои сетки потаскать - да у меня одна недельная закупка - еда весит до 50 кг, что и запросто перетаскиваю САМА, правда, распределяю по 10.

Все по дому делаю сама - муж не умеет ни готовить, ни убирать, ни стирать и гладить. Но он работает 16 часов в сутки, чтобы нас кормить, а  я же избавлена от необходимости ходить в офис на рабоочий день и терпеть других людей. А домашняя работа - если не запускать - 3 часа в день, а остальные 5 - мои :Smilie:  Я делаю - что хочу, как хочу и когда хочу - именно так я и вижу себе свободу. Есть время и на себя лично и практику, и на мужа с ребенком, и на других. И на всякие буддийские дела.

----------

Аньезка (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Это другое измерение -- неправильное, да? : )


Омраченное. И это не смешно.

----------


## Дмитрон

http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/591637/

Анджелина Джоли, пережившая сложную серию операций по удалению молочных желез, рассказала о своем опыте в колонке на страницах New York Times. По словам актрисы, она намеренно вынесла собственную историю на публику, чтобы попытаться спасти других женщин. Угрозу рака груди, которая заставила Джоли лечь под нож хирурга, многие осознают слишком поздно.

Анджелина Джоли: «Я решила не делать эту историю частной, поскольку есть много женщин, которые не знают, что живут под нависшей над ними тенью рака».

По словам Джоли, пройти через операцию ей помогла поддержка Брэда Питта. Актриса рассказала, что актер был вместе с ней в больнице и помогал сохранять приподнятое настроение.

Анджелина Джоли: «Мне повезло иметь партнера, Брэда Питта, который дает мне любовь и поддержку. Поэтому каждый, чья жена или подруга проходит через это, должен знать, что вы — очень важная опора. Во время каждой операции Брэд был в центре „Розовый лотос“, где я лечилась. Вместе мы умудрялись находить поводы для смеха. Мы знали, что лечение было необходимой вещью для нашей семьи и что оно сблизит нас. Так и произошло».




Можно ли Брэда Питта и Анджелину Джоли считать после этого идеальной буддисткой парой?
Они вроде оба буддисты.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кому не нада? Вам не нада.


Опять припёсато, ибо (можно -- грубовато скажу?) не Филова ума дело, чего Юй Кану нада али не надо...




> Вы же говорите, что "больше не бу", хи-хи ха-ха ху-ху.


Да, шучу... И -- что? : )

----------


## Фил

> Да, шучу... И -- что? : )


Вы мне напомнили шутника Ваню Урганта.
Который вместо того, чтобы извинится или в крайнем случае, промолчать.
Стал нести пургу про то что он теперь весь год будет есть галушки и борщ и назовет ребенка Богдан, даже если это будет девочка.

Если это шутка, что Вы больше не будете, значит будете и дальше продолжать в том же духе?

Шутка-самосмейка, сам пошутил - сам смеюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще, если уж пошел такой разговор, у меня, например, все в уме четко. Главное - минимальные жизненные удобства для практики и время на нее - а дальше вдвоем часто выживать легче, легче тылы друг другу прекрывать, легче общим котлом питаться, легче одно жилье на двоих оплатить,  и прочее многое легче. А дальше все зависит от того, какого  товарища выбрал " в разведку". Если нормальный и надежный товарищ, впрягается как ты, не считается, уважает твой духовный рост и помогает в нем, и все пополам - вполне себе хорошая жена или муж. А иначе в браке вообще не вижу смысла.

----------

Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Омраченное. И это не смешно.


Вопрос ответственнности и договорённостей -- очень непростой...
Обсуждать его тут, растолковывая, как понимаю его сам, я тож не бу, тем более -- с существами из просветлённых измерений, склонных к радикальным оценкам и подменам без понимания уже написанного.
Хотя бы это -- понятно?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Можно ли Брэда Питта и Анджелину Джоли считать после этого идеальной буддисткой парой?
> Они вроде оба буддисты.


Подумаешь - какая потрясающая новость! Тогда идеальными буддийскими парами можно считать тысячи пар - даже небуддистов. Тысячи мужчин поддерживают своих жен при раковых опухолях, тысячи женщин помогают своим мужьям перенести операции, тяжелые болезни и прочее - в чем тут особая заслуга? 

Мой муж меня лично лечил, когда мне самой было себя противно лечить - и ни капли отвращения. А как он вел себя во время рождения нашего ребенка - ему вообще памятник надо поставить. И он при этом совсем не буддист - и при этом даст прикурить куче буддистов по своим качествам.

----------

Vladiimir (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос ответственнности и договорённостей -- очень непростой...
> Обсуждать его тут, растолковывая, как понимаю его сам, я тож не бу, тем более -- с существами из просветлённых измерений, склонных к радикальным оценкам и подменам без понимания уже написанного.
> Хотя бы это -- понятно?


 Непонятно о ком Вы говорите.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы мне напомнили шутника Ваню Урганта.
> Который вместо того, чтобы извинится или в крайнем случае, промолчать.
> Стал нести пургу про то что он теперь весь год будет есть галушки и борщ и назовет ребенка Богдан, даже если это будет девочка.


Не, не бу сказывать, кого мне Фил напоминает с такими поучальными провокациями... %)
Извините, что я не такой, как Вы или ullu, и никогда таким уже не бу? : )

----------

Джигме (18.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Непонятно о ком Вы говорите.


Да ладно, я ж не настаиваю, чтоб всё и -- до конца... : )
Если поняли, что обсуждать не бу, -- этого вполне достаточно.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Часто можно наблюдать непонимание целей для создания семьи и положения М и Ж внутри семьи.
> В Восточной и Юго-Восточной Азии, пока еще действуют традиционные устои и там такая проблема остро не стоит. Хотя уже тоже начинается.
> Закат начался в Европе и покрывает всю планету.


ога, только западные мужчины очень быренько сдуваются в отношении своих азиатских жен, когда понимают, что слова любви не прокатывают, а надо в семью вбухивать деньги. Причем в семью в самом широком понимании этого слова. Любишь - дай денег/купи золота/буйвола/машину/ дай денег родителям, не потому что нуждаются, а оптому что так принято  :Smilie:  Так что проблем в Азии нет. В том числе и потому, что едвочкам мозг с детства не забивают ахинеей про то, что она ДОЛЖНА выйти замуж  :Smilie:  Хочет - выходит. Не хочет - не выходит. Никто слова не скажет.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Не, не бу сказывать, кого мне Фил напоминает с такими поучальными провокациями... %)
> Извините, что я не такой, как Вы или ullu, и никогда таким уже не бу? : )


Ullu в этой теме показала себя очень грамотной, здравомыслящей и лишенной гендерных стереотипов девушкой. 
Почему Вы не хотите таким быть?

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013), Тао (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Подумаешь - какая потрясающая новость! Тогда идеальными буддийскими парами можно считать тысячи пар - даже небуддистов. Тысячи мужчин поддерживают своих жен при раковых опухолях, тысячи женщин помогают своим мужьям перенести операции, тяжелые болезни и прочее - в чем тут особая заслуга? 
> 
> Мой муж меня лично лечил, когда мне самой было себя противно лечить - и ни капли отвращения. А как он вел себя во время рождения нашего ребенка - ему вообще памятник надо поставить. И он при этом совсем не буддист - и при этом даст прикурить куче буддистов по своим качествам.


Я уже понял, что у Вас идеальный брак.

----------

Alex (15.05.2013), Bob (15.05.2013), Кузьмич (15.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> ога, только западные мужчины очень быренько сдуваются в отношении своих азиатских жен, когда понимают, что слова любви не прокатывают, а надо в семью вбухивать деньги. Причем в семью в самом широком понимании этого слова. Любишь - дай денег/купи золота/буйвола/машину/ дай денег родителям, не потому что нуждаются, а оптому что так принято  Так что проблем в Азии нет. В том числе и потому, что едвочкам мозг с детства не забивают ахинеей про то, что она ДОЛЖНА выйти замуж  Хочет - выходит. Не хочет - не выходит. Никто слова не скажет.


А я западных мужчин не идеализирую.
И восточных девушек тоже.

http://korrespondent.net/world/14978...am-v-prazdniki
http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/society...n_stigma.shtml

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А я западных мужчин не идеализирую.
> И восточных девушек тоже.
> 
> http://korrespondent.net/world/14978...am-v-prazdniki
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/society...n_stigma.shtml


чо-то посдказывает мне, что в процентах от всей популяции китая, подобные примеры - это доли процентов, даже не единицы. Так что увы и ах, не катит.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ullu в этой теме показала себя очень грамотной, здравомыслящей и лишенной гендерных стереотипов девушкой. 
> Почему Вы не хотите таким быть?


Потому что я -- не ullu. : ))

----------

Джигме (18.05.2013), Фил (15.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В том числе и потому, что едвочкам мозг с детства не забивают ахинеей про то, что она ДОЛЖНА выйти замуж  Хочет - выходит. Не хочет - не выходит. Никто слова не скажет.


В Тае может быть не забивают, и слава Будде, а вот северный сосед в этом плане не блещет, к сожалению  :Frown:  Но что муж должен купить квартиру и машину — это знает почти каждая китайская девочка.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> В Тае может быть не забивают, и слава Будде, а вот северный сосед в этом плане не блещет, к сожалению  Но что муж должен купить квартиру и машину — это знает почти каждая китайская девочка.


ну это, согласитесь, несколько иной расклад, чем когда, какой угодно муж, лишь был  :Smilie:  Изначально к мужчине предъявляются высокие требования, которым надо соответствовать, и никакой "рай в шалаше" не катит ваще ни разу  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

А мальчикам забивают голову — «_мужчина должен_™®». 
Кому, что, и на каких основаниях, правда не уточняют.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (18.05.2013), Кузьмич (15.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я уже понял, что у Вас идеальный брак.


 :Smilie:  только такой он вообще и нужен :Smilie: 

Идеальным брак делают люди, которые в нем состоят - если умеют. У меня брак стал идеальным - с тех пор, как стала буддисткой. Но на это понадобились годы работы над собой и над всем окружающим. Как сделаешь, так и будет. Единственное, надо доброго, сострадательного и самостоятельного человека в супруги выбирать. :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мальчикам забивают голову — «_мужчина должен_™®». 
> Кому, что, и на каких основаниях, правда не уточняют.


Ну, наш топикстартер собрался женится не на ком-нить, а на индийке. За ней дадут приданое, говорят - так законодательно принято. Так что уж там, думаю, мужчина не должен :Smilie:  Так что Дмитрон потенциально жених с полным обеспечением. :Smilie:  При этом у него за спиной нет клана индийских родственников. Только, Дмитрон, не прогадайте.

И вот еще какие ужосы происходят. Это про идеальные семейные отношения на востоке.

При том, что неофициально большинство индийских мужчин не женится  - не могут заплатить родителям калым. Насколько поговорила с индийскими парнями - бедному девушку не отдадут все равно.

----------


## Дмитрон

> В Тае может быть не забивают, и слава Будде, а вот северный сосед в этом плане не блещет, к сожалению  Но что муж должен купить квартиру и машину — это знает почти каждая китайская девочка.


В этом мы с ними похожи)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну, наш топикстартер собрался женится не на ком-нить, а на индийке. За ней дадут приданое, говорят - так законодательно принято. Так что уж там, думаю, мужчина не должен Так что Дмитрон потенциально жених с полным обеспечением. При этом у него за спиной нет клана индийских родственников. Только, Дмитрон, не прогадайте.
> 
> И вот еще какие ужосы происходят. Это про идеальные семейные отношения на востоке.
> 
> При том, что неофициально большинство индийских мужчин не женится  - не могут заплатить родителям калым. Насколько поговорила с индийскими парнями - бедному девушку не отдадут все равно.


А я еще много где разведку провожу. У Вас обо мне забота какая то. Вы думаете я очень наивен)

У нас калымы тоже есть) Они еще больше чем в Индии. Но я их ни там ни тут платить не хочу. 

По той причине, что Вы указали молодые индиянки все чаще выходят за муж за иностранцев. При этом рвут все связи с родственниками. Такую легче перестроить под себя.

Оторвать из ее сообщества, перестроить и не платить калым, это практикуется между восточными народами. Еще мы можем умыкнуть невесту, наша старинная забава.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Разведчик :Smilie:  Ламрим-то когда читать начнете - товарищ буддист по родству? :Smilie: 

Супруга под себя перестраивать - почти бесперспективное дело :Smilie:  Проще себя перестроить под него(нее), а он(она) себя - под Вас :Smilie:  Вот и будет идеальный брак.

----------

Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Сначала семья, а потом семейная практика буддизма. Что-нибудь в духе тантра-йоги.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сначала семья, а потом семейная практика буддизма. Что-нибудь в духе тантра-йоги.


а если не будет семьи - не будет практики буддизма?

----------


## ullu

> Это другое измерение -- неправильное, да? : )


Для меня да, потому что в нем у людей проблемы там, где в моем измерении их нет. Конечно то, где больше проблем, оно менее "правильное" для меня, я же не хочу себе проблем и выбираю то, где проблем меньше или вообще нет.
В этом же суть "правильности"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Уллу, ну как Вы не понимаете, что для многих семейный и бытовой кайф именно в усложнении :Smilie: 

Сделать самому себе проблему, а потом с честью ее преодолеть :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Уллу, ну как Вы не понимаете, что для многих семейный и бытовой кайф именно в усложнении
> 
> Сделать самому себе проблему, а потом с честью ее преодолеть


это вообще национальный вид спорта - создать проблему (а зачастую ее навооброжать), а потом героически ее решать  :Smilie:  Особенно когда дети появляются. Вот тут начинается настоящий адЪ.

----------

Ритл (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> а если не будет семьи - не будет практики буддизма?


У Будды была семья.)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У Будды была семья.)


Когда он начал путь у Пробуждения - он ушел и устранил связь с семьей - вплоть до Пробуждения.

Все наоборот, не как у Вас в планах.

----------

Аньезка (16.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Когда он начал путь у Пробуждения - он ушел и устранил связь с семьей - вплоть до Пробуждения.
> 
> Все наоборот, не как у Вас в планах.


Ну у каждого свой путь.
Я от части индуист, а во многих течения индуизма достижения просветления невозможно без спутницы.
Типа, когда Инь и Янь соединяются в чистой любви они приобретают духовную способность к просветлению.)


http://yamantaki.ru/yamantaka-ili-vadzhrabxajrava/

Ямантаку изображают как в одиночной форме, так и в форме яб-юм, со своей шакти – духовной супругой Ваджраветали. В традиции Тантры женское – это аспект мудрости, а мужское – аспект метода. Символически это передаётся изображением божества и его супруги. Однако Ямантака в любой своей форме представляет собой единство мужского и женского аспектов.

----------


## Аньезка

Бред какой-то.
Дмитрон, у Вас огромные проблемы с логикой (и эти мужчины хотят патриархата!)
Сначала Вы говорите, что хотите семью, чтобы повторить таким образом Путь Будды.
Когда Вам справедливо замечают, что Будда оставил семью, чтобы вступить на Путь, Вы отвечаете: "Ну у каждого свой путь".

----------

Паня (16.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для меня да, потому что в нем у людей проблемы там, где в моем измерении их нет. Конечно то, где больше проблем, оно менее "правильное" для меня, я же не хочу себе проблем и выбираю то, где проблем меньше или вообще нет.
> В этом же суть "правильности"?


Обратите внимание: никак не спорю и по умолчанию согласный, что мой образ жизни Вам (и не только Вам) не подходит... : )

----------


## Дмитрон

> Бред какой-то.
> Дмитрон, у Вас огромные проблемы с логикой (и эти мужчины хотят патриархата!)
> Сначала Вы говорите, что хотите семью, чтобы повторить таким образом Путь Будды.
> Когда Вам справедливо замечают, что Будда оставил семью, чтобы вступить на Путь, Вы отвечаете: "Ну у каждого свой путь".


Критерием истины - является интуиция.
То, что я говорю, не является истиной, так как оно основано на моем жизненном опыте и мое сознание все еще отягощено омрачением.
Нелогичное - способ прийти к интуиции.

----------


## Alex

> Критерием истины является интуиция.


Ой.

----------

Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> http://yamantaki.ru/yamantaka-ili-vadzhrabxajrava/
> 
> Ямантаку изображают как в одиночной форме, так и в форме яб-юм, со своей шакти – духовной супругой Ваджраветали. В традиции Тантры женское – это аспект мудрости, а мужское – аспект метода. Символически это передаётся изображением божества и его супруги. Однако Ямантака в любой своей форме представляет собой единство мужского и женского аспектов.


Эту форму Ямантаки практикуют даже монахи.
Это совсем не про секс и не про супружество.
А тантрические практики, предполагающие сексуальный контакт, я вообще не знаю передают ли кому-то еще в наши дни... Это большая редкость.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я от части индуист, а во многих течения индуизма достижения просветления невозможно без спутницы.
> Типа, когда Инь и Янь соединяются в чистой любви они приобретают духовную способность к просветлению.


В индуизме нет ничего про Инь и Ян.

----------

Аньезка (16.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Эту форму Ямантаки практикуют даже монахи.
> Это совсем не про секс и не про супружество.
> А тантрические практики, предполагающие сексуальный контакт, я вообще не знаю передают ли кому-то еще в наши дни... Это большая редкость.


Я знаю.
Суть - метод мужчина, мудрость - женщина.

В семейной жизни сейчас это очень Важно.

Мудрая супруга - большая редкость. Если ее не будет, остается личный путь к спасению.
Но я считаю, что личный путь к спасению еще тяжелее, потому, что при этом может сформироваться эгоизм, а это "ложное Я".

----------


## Дмитрон

> В индуизме нет ничего про Инь и Ян.


Не обращайте внимание на внешние проявления, обращайте внимание на суть. Что скажете на то, что если я скажу, что "женское начало" - это не "Инь 阴", а "мужское начало" - это не "Ян 阳".

Пуруша и Пракрити — фундаментальные понятия индуизма. Мужское и женское начала.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C8%ED%FC_%E8_%FF%ED

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мудрая супруга - большая редкость. Если ее не будет, остается личный путь к спасению.
> Но я считаю, что личный путь к спасению еще тяжелее, потому, что при этом может сформироваться эгоизм, а это "ложное Я".


Конечно, личный путь к спасению тяжелее, чем путь вместе с супругой к самсарному удовольствию.

А путь к спасению вместе с супругой — ещё тяжелее.

----------

Аньезка (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Конечно, личный путь к спасению тяжелее, чем путь вместе с супругой к самсарному удовольствию.
> 
> А путь к спасению вместе с супругой — ещё тяжелее.


Вы не проживали на Востоке?
Это смотря с какой супругой. Если у нее нет мудрости. С ней можно и в мир голодных духов попасть.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну у каждого свой путь.
> Я от части индуист, а во многих течения индуизма достижения просветления невозможно без спутницы.
> Типа, когда Инь и Янь соединяются в чистой любви они приобретают духовную способность к просветлению.)


Небось передачу на практику Ямантаки от Его Святейшества получали? Тоесть, Вас информировали о связи с ваджрным Учителем и об особенностях практики? И что человек, принявший Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях не может следовать индуизму, потому что это падение? Где ЛАМРИМ, я спрашиваю????Это на кальпы в ады - а Вы тут о супруге думаете, оправдывая похоть тантрическими практиками?

Слушайте, уважаемые модераторы, пожалуйста, - ну уберите этого тролля Дмитрона с буддийского форума. Пусть идет и троллит на индуистский. Или в сайт знакомств. Чем больше с ним разговариваем - тем больше не сомневаюсь о том, что он не то что мудрую женщину, а вообще хоть какую может получить в жены.

Неужели все буддисты "по рождению" мыслят таким образом???

----------


## Дмитрон

> Небось передачу на практику Ямантаки от Его Святейшества получали? Тоесть, Вас информировали о связи с ваджным Учителем и об особенностях практики? И что человек, принявший Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях не может следовать индуизму, потому что это падение? Это на кальпы в ады - а Вы тут о супруге думаете, оправдывая похоть тантрическими практиками?
> 
> Слушайте, модератор: пожалуйста, - ну уберите этого тролля Дмитрона с буддийского форума. Пусть идет и троллит на индуистский. Или в сайт знакомств.
> 
> Неужели все буддисты "по рождению" мыслят таким образом???


Очень многое в Буддизме из Индуизма. 
А про похоть я не говорил. Почему то тут меня в этом девушки подозревают.
А у меня такого в мыслях нет.
Я шаманист "по рождению")
Шаманистами бывают по рождению, а буддистами "по рождению" не бывают.
Наверно меня сейчас на шаманский форум погонят.

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы не проживали на Востоке?
> Это смотря с какой супругой. Если у нее нет мудрости. С ней можно и в мир голодных духов попасть.


Проживаю в настоящее время уже пятый год.

Для того, чтобы встретить супругу, обладающую мудростью, нужно накопить достаточно заслуги. В ситуации, когда этой заслуги нет, мудрее начать путь к освобождению без супруги, нежели потратить время на накопление заслуги для встречи супруги, и только тогда (возможно, через несколько жизней) начать путь к освобождению.




> Неужели все буддисты "по рождению" мыслят таким образом???


Не все. Доржик адекватный например. Хотя удивительно, что буддисты по рождению мыслят странным образом не меньше, чем небуддисты по рождению.

----------

Джигме (18.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (16.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Слушайте, уважаемые модераторы, пожалуйста, - ну уберите этого тролля Дмитрона с буддийского форума.


А покормить своими спагетти вместо жалоб модераторам?)

----------

Германн (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013), Юй Кан (16.05.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> а если не будет семьи - не будет практики буддизма?


Пема, зачем 20 страниц тролите Дмитрона? А потом в конце жалуетесь.

----------

Alex (16.05.2013), Styeba (17.05.2013), Джигме (18.05.2013), Паня (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Проживаю в настоящее время уже пятый год.
> 
> Для того, чтобы встретить супругу, обладающую мудростью, нужно накопить достаточно заслуги. В ситуации, когда этой заслуги нет, мудрее начать путь к освобождению без супруги, нежели потратить время на накопление заслуги для встречи супруги, и только тогда (возможно, через несколько жизней) начать путь к освобождению.


Может у меня карма уже не плохая.





> Не все. Доржик адекватный например. Хотя удивительно, что буддисты по рождению мыслят странным образом не меньше, чем небуддисты по рождению.


Я в принципе неофит, так как "по рождению" им не был, так как предки шаманисты.
Применять термин "буддист по рождению", по моему, некорректно вообще. Лучше наверное "родившиеся в традиции Буддизма", то есть в традиционно буддийском народе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> И что человек, принявший Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях не может следовать индуизму, потому что это падение? Где ЛАМРИМ, я спрашиваю????Это на кальпы в ады - а Вы тут о супруге думаете, оправдывая похоть тантрическими практиками?


А я индуизму не следую, тантрические практики не практикую. Тантра только под руководством тантристкого учителя возможна, я думаю.

Порылся и нашел.

http://goodcharacter.ru/tradicii/176-tradiciibuddizm
Супружество.

Учение Будды по поводу брака основано на том, что каждая мысль, действие и слово должны быть направлены на благо супруга. Поэтому брак не должен заключаться под влиянием импульса, решение о нем созревает на основе усиливающегося взаимопонимания. Кроме того, брак заключается не только для двоих: согласно традиции буддизма супруги должны заботиться о своих родителях, детях и любом члене обеих семей, который нуждается в поддержке. Поэтому брак заключается ради интересов общины, а не только для счастья двоих. Как и любой жизненный опыт, брак должен помочь нам стать лучше. В супружестве мы можем развить свои духовные качества, научившись терпению, умению сосредотачиваться и мудрости. Наш супруг является нашим попутчиком и наставником на этом пути к просвещению.

    Если и муж и жена стремятся быть друг с другом до конца своей жизни на земле и в своей будущей жизни, у них должна быть единая вера, одни и те же добродетели, одинаковое великодушие и одинаковая мудрость; тогда они не потеряют друг друга из виду до конца своей жизни на земле и в будущей жизни. /Будда

Будда полагал, что в браке каждый из супруругов должен принимать на себя различные роли, с помощью которых он сможет дополнять другого. Нет смысла в превосходстве одного над другим. Превосходство заключается в верности, мягкости, щедрости, спокойствии и посвящении себя Праведному пути.

Обязанности мужа

Существует пять способов, которыми хороший муж выполняет свои обязанности по отношению к жене:

    почитание ее;
    уважительное к ней отношение;
    верность;
    признание ее авторитета;
    проявление своей любви к ней с помощью подарков.

Обязанности жены

Есть пять способов, которыми хорошая жена проявляет любовь к своему мужу:

    хорошее ведение домашнего хозяйства;
    гостеприимность по отношению к членам его семьи, а также своей семьи;
    верность;
    забота об имуществе семьи;
    с мастерство и трудолюбие в исполнении своих обязанностей.

Также Будда говорил, что хорошая жена:

    относится к мужу с любящей симпатией, как мать;
    проявляет к нему уважение и почитает его, как младшая сестра;
    рада в любое время видеть его и быть с ним, как лучший друг;
    послушна и верна ему, как верный слуга семьи.

Бракосочетание.

Согласно традиции перед женитьбой человек, исповедующий буддизм, должен провести хотя бы три месяца в монастыре, чтобы изучать буддизм и совершенствовать свою духовную жизнь. Только после такого обучения человек считается достойным того, чтобы стать мужем. Обычно первым вопросом к жениху бывает, завершил ли он свое пребывание в монастыре. В большинстве буддистских общин бракосочетание не является религиозным обрядом, хотя утром этого дня в дом невесты приглашаются монахи. Им предлагают специальную праздничную трапезу и в ответ они читают отрывки из буддистских писаний, призванные защитить невесту и жениха. Затем — до того, как начнется обряд бракосочетания,  монахи возвращаются в монастырь. Они никогда не участвуют в самой церемонии.

Сексуальность.

Будда не осуждал сексуальное влечение, но указывал, что к нему можно относиться по-разному:

    мы можем зависеть от нашей сексуальности в той мере, в какой она дает нам праведное земное удовольствие и счастье; при этом оба, и мужчина и женщина, сильно за
    висят друг от друга;
    мы можем злоупотреблять сексуальностью и извращать ее похотью, ненавистью и
    алчностью. Если мы будем поступать так, то принесем боль и страдания и другим людям, и самим себе;
    мы можем жить, не будучи зависимыми от сексуальности, но и не игнорируя ее естественную природу; таким образом, мы освободимся от зависимости от нее.

Последнее есть Средний путь, в котором сексуальность признается и воспринимается с пониманием, но без потворства тем ее проявлениям, которые ведут к страданиям. При этом человек перестает быть рабом своих сексуальных желаний. Буддизм учит, что только в браке мы можем испытать любовь, свободную от похоти и чувства вины, так как здесь секс становится естественным выражением глубоких любящих отношений. Буддисты считают, что сексуальные отношения вне брака приносят страдания, т.к.  будучи основаны главным образом на стремлении к удовольствию, а не на истинной любви, они препятствуют нашему духовному росту. Наши желания приобретают в этом случае еще большую власть над нами, и мысли о сексе заполняют наш ум. Используя других людей как средство для удовлетворения наших собственных желаний, мы никогда не сможем по-настоящему узнать этих людей. Это вносит в отношения пустоту и вследствие этого чувство одиночества. Чтобы убежать от одиночества, люди пытаются найти другого партнера, тем самым только усугубляя проблемы. Для буддистов сексуальная свобода — это свобода от власти сексуальных желаний.

Супружеская неверность.

Верность в браке признается абсолютной истиной. Согласно учению Будды, с момента заключения брака мужчина должен почитать всех женщин, кроме своей жены, как мать, сестру или дочь, в зависимости от их возраста.

Четыре вещи случаются с безрассудным человеком, который живет с чужой женой: он унижает себя; его удовольствие беспокойно; люди его обвиняют; он попадает в ад. Да. Деградация души, беспокойное удовольствие, опасность преступления закона, дорога в ад. Имея в виду все это, пусть человек не охотится за чужими женами./Будда, Дхаммапада, 309-10

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А покормить своими спагетти вместо жалоб модераторам?)


Если Дмитрон прочитает хотя бы 3 тома Ламрима - с удовольствием :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, зачем 20 страниц тролите Дмитрона? А потом в конце жалуетесь.


Расшатываю стереопипы, а не троллю. :Smilie: 

Жаловаться тут не на кого - остается только сострадать.....

----------


## Дмитрон

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...83%D0%BB%D0%B0


Рахула (родился в 534 до н. э.) — единственный сын Сиддхартха Гаутама и принцессы Ясодхары. Существует несколько трактовок имени Рахула. Согласно первой рождение сына Будды совпало с лунным затмением, именно поэтому он получил имя Рахула, так как согласно индийскому народному эпосу божество Раху глотает Луну.
Будда и Рахула

Согласно второму, рождение сына стала для будущего Будды своеобразной преградой к достижению пробуждения, так в Дхаммападе привязанность и удовольствие, которые мужчина находит в жене и детях, именуется «крепкими путами, тянущими вниз», таким образом имя Рахула может быть переведено как «преграда», «препятствие».

Воспитанием Рахулы занимались мать и дедушка, король Шуддходана.

Когда мальчику исполнилось семь лет, Гаутама вернулся в родной город Капилаваттху. На седьмой день пребывания в городе Ясодхара повела сына к его отцу, Будде. Так как Будда отрёкся от королевства, следующим наследным принцем являлся Рахула, который должен был спросить отца о своём наследстве, тем самым обеспечив свою безопасность в случае смерти дедушки, короля Судходаны. Однако Рахула предпочёл вступление в общину отца и в возрасте семи лет был посвящён в монахи архатом Шарипутрой. Так Рахула стал первым саманера — начинающим, кандидатом в буддийские жрецы.

Рахула стал учеником Будды, а в будущем архатом.

Рахула испытал просветление (пробуждение) когда просто шёл рядом с отцом. Согласно легенде, впоследствии он нёс свет учения на небесах Тридцати трёх божеств (Траястримса), наставляя детей этих божеств. В свою очередь божества дарили ему богато украшенные драгоценностями тиары (поэтому на тибетских тханка Рахула часто изображается с тиарой в руках). Великий индийский учёный-проповедник Шантаракшита, построивший в 8 веке в Тибете монастырь Самье, по преданию был духовной реинкарнацией архата Рахулы.

----------

Chikara (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Расшатываю стереопипы, а не троллю.
> 
> Жаловаться тут не на кого - остается только сострадать.....


И




> Слушайте, модератор: пожалуйста, - ну уберите этого тролля Дмитрона с буддийского форума. Пусть идет и троллит на индуистский. Или в сайт знакомств.


Пока я воздержусь от прочитывания Ламрима. Может потом

----------


## Дмитрон

> Если Дмитрон прочитает хотя бы 3 тома Ламрима - с удовольствием


Уже пообедал.

----------


## Chikara

> Расшатываю стереопипы, а не троллю...


Расшатываете, а потом бац, палача зовете. Может Дмитрон большей мудростью и добродетелями обладает, чем Вы.

----------

Styeba (17.05.2013), Джигме (18.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Расшатываете, а потом бац, палача зовете. Может Дмитрон большей мудростью и добродетелями обладает, чем Вы.


Так надо же подрубленное дерево свалить, чтоб Ламрим читало :Smilie:  Хотя в данном случае человек, вероятно, прочтет Ламрим только после неудачной третьей женитьбы.... :Frown: 

Начет мудрости и добродетели Дмитрона не знаю, но он явно еще не подкопил заслуг для настоящей встречи с буддизмом. :Frown:  И все свои усилия придагает на тему " Не хочу учицца, хочу жаницца".

----------

Neljorma (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Так надо же подрубленное дерево свалить, чтоб Ламрим читало.


По-моему, это в какой-то другой религии топорами машут, чтобы книжку читало.

----------


## Дмитрон

Могу сказать. 
В какой момент кое-кто меня сильно здесь не полюбил из-за того, что я в принципе не патриот РФ и не патриот россиянок (это мой земляк так прозвал).
Буддизм и патриотизм - вещи едва ли совместимые. Наш с Вами учитель был индусом-кшатрием и он жил в Индии много лет тому назад.
Патриотизм - это когда любищь только своих и свою страну.
А я всех люблю.)
Давайте назовем "такой патриотизм" (при котором любишь всех чистой любовью) - "матриотизмом"

----------

Styeba (17.05.2013), Джигме (18.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так надо же подрубленное дерево свалить, чтоб Ламрим читало Хотя в данном случае человек, вероятно, прочтет Ламрим только после неудачной третьей женитьбы....
> 
> Начет мудрости и добродетели Дмитрона не знаю, но он явно еще не подкопил заслуг для настоящей встречи с буддизмом. И все свои усилия придагает на тему " Не хочу учицца, хочу жаницца".


Не пожелай ближнему своему того, чего не желаешь себе. Вы в христианской стране живете.
Мне лично этот христианский принцип нравится. Наверно я от части христианин.

----------


## Sadhak

> Не пожелай ближнему своему того, чего не желаешь себе. Вы в христианской стране живете.
>  Мне лично этот христианский принцип нравится. Наверно я от части христианин


А мазохист живущий по такому принципу тоже понравится? Да мало ли у людей какие загоны есть по поводу самого лучшего и правильного, и что же, согласно этому хорошему принципу я должен радоваться когда они все это и ко мне радостно применят?

----------


## Дмитрон

> А мазохист живущий по такому принципу тоже понравится? Да мало ли у людей какие загоны есть по поводу самого лучшего и правильного, и что же, согласно этому хорошему принципу я должен радоваться когда они все это и ко мне радостно применят?


Если каждый, даже мазохист или садист, будет жить по принципу не причинения вреда ближним своим, то мир изменится.

----------


## Sadhak

> Если каждый, даже мазохист или садист, будет жить по принципу не причинения вреда ближним своим, то мир изменится


.
А какое это имеет отношение к вышеозвученному принципу? Мазохист, к примеру, верит, что страдания это есть хорошо, соотвественно согласно ему, эту услугу он окажет и нам. У каждого человека своя система ценностей и я бы не хотел разделять ее с кем попало.

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Наверно я от части христианин.


Вы не христианин, Вы потерянный космополит, везде чужой и в то же время свой :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.05.2013), Джигме (18.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А насчет настоящих мужиков и мытья полов - не нравится самому полы мыть - заработай денег и найми домработницу. Или все вместе - в горе и радости, в болезни и здоровье, или вместе не жить. А жена - не слуга.


Тут вопрос, кто приносит мамонта. Если Он, то вправе рассчитывать на то, что жена все вымоет, а если Оба - тогда и полы пополам, ну или служанки, да. 
В Индии вот всегда зарабатывали мужчины, и Будда часто говорит женам, мол, он о вас так печется, слушайте его, заботьтесь, храните заработанное, уважайте тех, кого он уважает и так далее.

----------

Neroli (16.05.2013), Аньезка (17.05.2013), Германн (16.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Проживаю в настоящее время уже пятый год.
> 
> Для того, чтобы встретить супругу, обладающую мудростью, нужно накопить достаточно заслуги. В ситуации, когда этой заслуги нет, мудрее начать путь к освобождению без супруги, нежели потратить время на накопление заслуги для встречи супруги, и только тогда (возможно, через несколько жизней) начать путь к освобождению.
> ю.


Вот, все верно.
Причем Будда сказал, что если муж с женой равны во благих качествах и практике, они и дальше смогут рождаться вместе, в будущих жизнях. В Каноне есть такие истории (о том, что люди все время перерождались "в паре").

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может у меня карма уже не плохая.


И у вас уже есть супруга-дакини, а на форуме вы зависаете только потому что потроллить захотелось?

А если честно, у вас прекрасная карма, которая привела к тому, что вы родились в стране, где существует учение, не инвалидом, не рабом, во время, когда существует Дхарма и так далее. Но вы не хотите воспользоваться её результатами и практиковать, а вместо этого предпочитаете фантазировать о том, что найдёте супругу и тому подобное.

----------

Паня (16.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

А вот - пример, как хорошо без мужа ))
(с theravada.ru)

Свободна!! 
Полностью свободна
От пестика,
Бессовестного мужа,
Шитья навесов для него,
От старого заплесневелого горшка,
Что пахнет водяной змеёй.
Злобу и страсть
Я отрубила одним взмахом.
Уйдя к подножиям деревьев,
Я медитирую, купаюсь я в блаженстве:
«Как восхитительно оно!»

----------

Паня (16.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Патриотизм - это когда любищь только своих и свою страну.
> А я всех люблю.)
> Давайте назовем "такой патриотизм" (при котором любишь всех чистой любовью) - "матриотизмом"


Ну так за чем же дело стало - зачем тогда жениться на индусске? 

И вообще, не придумывайте, что Вас на форуме не взлюбили за непатриотизм. Тут БУДДИЙСКИЙ форум, а Вы троллите его, мотивируя, что Будда был женат, и поэтому Вам тоже надо жениться. С каких это времен цель буддиста стала непременно жениться для просветления?

А чистой любви Вам надо еще научиться - найдите ту, из-за которой Вам выбили зубы и постройте с ней настоящую семью. Вот это я понимаю - чистая любовь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тут вопрос, кто приносит мамонта. Если Он, то вправе рассчитывать на то, что жена все вымоет, а если Оба - тогда и полы пополам, ну или служанки, да. 
> В Индии вот всегда зарабатывали мужчины, и Будда часто говорит женам, мол, он о вас так печется, слушайте его, заботьтесь, храните заработанное, уважайте тех, кого он уважает и так далее.


А если она и мамонта должна принести, и еще обиходить своего ЕГО, который пьяный лежит у телека?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А если она и мамонта должна принести, и еще обиходить своего ЕГО, который пьяный лежит у телека?


Где ж она нашла такое сокровище? )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По-моему, это в какой-то другой религии топорами машут, чтобы книжку читало.


Это, конечно, не в стиле дзена, но для гелуга - если и вправду прочтет, да еше и применит в жизни - то и помахать не грех :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дмитрон

> И у вас уже есть супруга-дакини, а на форуме вы зависаете только потому что потроллить захотелось?
> 
> А если честно, у вас прекрасная карма, которая привела к тому, что вы родились в стране, где существует учение, не инвалидом, не рабом, во время, когда существует Дхарма и так далее. Но вы не хотите воспользоваться её результатами и практиковать, а вместо этого предпочитаете фантазировать о том, что найдёте супругу и тому подобное.


Карма не плохая.
Я на половину "родившийся в традиции буддизма"
Могу казаться не буддистом потому, что тока на половину. 
Дакини нет. Потому, что соответствующий обет имею.
До сих пор не нарушал.
Потроллить нет целей. 
Согласитесь тема серьезная для мирян. Просто весь флуд можно убрать. Я реально не знаю как это должно быть у мирян.
Тем более интересен опыт "неофитов"
Они через это прошли.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вот, все верно.
> Причем Будда сказал, что если муж с женой равны во благих качествах и практике, они и дальше смогут рождаться вместе, в будущих жизнях. В Каноне есть такие истории (о том, что люди все время перерождались "в паре").


Это прекрасно.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это, конечно, не в стиле дзена, но для гелуга - если и вправду прочтет, да еше и применит в жизни - то и помахать не грех


Во времена Унгерна мы помахалали. Потом буддизм был практически уничтожен в местах ратной славы.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну так за чем же дело стало - зачем тогда жениться на индусске? 
> 
> И вообще, не придумывайте, что Вас на форуме не взлюбили за непатриотизм. Тут БУДДИЙСКИЙ форум, а Вы троллите его, мотивируя, что Будда был женат, и поэтому Вам тоже надо жениться. С каких это времен цель буддиста стала непременно жениться для просветления?
> 
> А чистой любви Вам надо еще научиться - найдите ту, из-за которой Вам выбили зубы и постройте с ней настоящую семью. Вот это я понимаю - чистая любовь.


Вопрос был поставлен по-другому.
Зафлудил не я.

Вы же не построили семью в России.
Думаю я тоже не в России ее построю, в Азии. Мне она ближе. Азиаты не заморачиваются на всякие шняги, у них институт брака не разрушен. В свое время я мог там остаться, но были причины вернуться. Так как большинство знакомых там, считаю, что это тенденция. Исход в Азию очевиден.

----------


## Германн

> Существует пять способов, которыми хороший муж выполняет свои обязанности по отношению к жене:
> 
>     почитание ее;
>     уважительное к ней отношение;
>     верность;
>     признание ее авторитета;
> *проявление своей любви к ней с помощью подарков*.


Модные сапоги, набор красивых платьев. Это ведь не шутка: нужно много денег. Не по прихоти, по жизненной необходимости - не из-за женского меркантилизма, но по природе вещей. Если у мужчины нет денег, это против порядка вещей. Поэтому, прежде всего нужно думать о бизнесе, или о стабильной работе. А ведь ещё за кадром - жизненно необходимые условия для содержания, образования и воспитания детей; затраты на медицину и т.д.

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну у каждого свой путь.
> Я от части индуист, а во многих течения индуизма достижения просветления невозможно без спутницы.


"Ээ, даа, буян дутаа" - как процитировал бурятских Лам Кунсанг.  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрон

> "Ээ, даа, буян дутаа" - как процитировал бурятских Лам Кунсанг.


Я же не лама.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Модные сапоги, набор красивых платьев. Это ведь не шутка: нужно много денег. Не по прихоти, по жизненной необходимости - не из-за женского меркантилизма, но по природе вещей. Если у мужчины нет денег, это против порядка вещей. Поэтому, прежде всего нужно думать о бизнесе, или о стабильной работе. А ведь ещё за кадром - жизненно необходимые условия для содержания, образования и воспитания детей; затраты на медицину и т.д.


В принципе все правильно.
Просто у некоторых слишком высокие запросы бывают. Не мирянские.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, ну как Вы не понимаете, что для многих семейный и бытовой кайф именно в усложнении
> 
> Сделать самому себе проблему, а потом с честью ее преодолеть


Как то я этот момент все время упускаю, да. :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

> Где ж она нашла такое сокровище? )


Пьяного мамонта? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Тут вопрос, кто приносит мамонта. Если Он, то вправе рассчитывать на то, что жена все вымоет, а если Оба - тогда и полы пополам, ну или служанки, да.


Что-то опять торговля какая-то. Неужто нельзя без торговли обойтись? Есть же осознанность там...ну и просто обычное человеческое взаимопонимание. :Frown:

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Что-то опять торговля какая-то. Неужто нельзя без торговли обойтись? Есть же осознанность там...ну и просто обычное человеческое взаимопонимание.


Каждый делает то, что лучше умеет. Это не торговля, это совместный вклад в развитие и поддержание ячейки общества. ОН принес мамонта, ОНА его приготовила, съели вместе. Что же тут не так?

----------


## ullu

> Каждый делает то, что лучше умеет. Это не торговля, это совместный вклад в развитие и поддержание ячейки общества. ОН принес мамонта, ОНА его приготовила, съели вместе. Что же тут не так?


не так здесь "если принес мамонта, то вправе рассчитывать".
Нельзя что ли в доме убираться не за мамонта, а просто что бы в доме жить приятно было ?

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

Ну и вообще мне кажется, что это эгоизм какой-то. Если я к человеку отношусь хорошо, то зачем я буду ради своего комфорта заставлять его делать что-то, что ему не хочется делать? Вот это что вообще такое? 
Я понимаю если ситуация такая, что один человек эгоист и вообще не участвует самостоятельно, ну тогда надо уйти тихо и все дела. А если оба более менее адекватные люди, то зачем вот это все? Зачем считаться то кто больше сделал, кто меньше, кто на что теперь имеет право рассчитывать? 
И мы вообще скоро все умрем, и переродимся в адах. Какая такая проблема может в обычном европейском быту возникнуть, что из-за нее надо кому-то мозг выносить?

Не, ну понятно, что все не святые тут, и все выносят мозг другим из-за себя, любимых. Но одно дело считать, что так и надо, а другое дело как-то тормозить себя, когда вдруг в себя приходишь и думать - нафига я это делаю, ну нафига?

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Таня, по сути ты тоже предлагаешь "рассчитывать", рассчитывать на осознанность другого человека, или тихо уйти навсегда, если обсчитался.

----------

sergey (17.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Тут вопрос, кто приносит мамонта. Если Он, то вправе рассчитывать на то, что жена все вымоет, а если Оба - тогда и полы пополам, ну или служанки, да.


 При чем здесь "мамонт" ?!
Я слышал такой пересказ
- Давай я приготовлю, я ты помоешь посуду.
- Я зарабатываю деньги, поэтому давай ты и приготовишь, и вымоешь посуду.

По моему это называется проституция.
"Кто дэвушку ужинает, то и вправе рассчитывать"
Это же унизительно, ниже плинтуса.
Странно слышать такое мнение от женщины.

----------

Эделизи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Брак и есть узаконенная проституция. При коммунизме брак отомрет.

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Таня, по сути ты тоже предлагаешь "рассчитывать", рассчитывать на осознанность другого человека, или тихо уйти навсегда, если обсчитался.


 Ничего таких предложений я не нашёл.

----------


## Фил

> Брак и есть узаконенная проституция. При коммунизме брак отомрет.


В том виде, в котором он есть сейчас, похоже что да.
Причем это устраивает и мужчин, и женщин.




> Журнал "Домашнее хозяйство" (США), 13 мая 1955 г. Руководство для хорошей жены:
> 
> 
>  Вы должны помнить, что к приходу мужа со службы нужно готовиться ежедневно.
> * Подготовьте детей, умойте их, причешите и переоденьте в чистую, нарядную одежду. 
> Они должны построиться и приветствовать отца, когда он войдет в двери.
> 
> * Для такого случая сами наденьте чистый передник и постарайтесь себя украсить - например, повяжите в волосы бант.
> 
> ...

----------

Паня (17.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Человеку разумному свойственно проституировать, подобно мартышкам-верветкам, по той же причине, точнее. Тем более, что физиологически женщина лучше удовлетворяется несколькими разными мужчинами. Поэтому ничего плохого я в этом не вижу. Плохо, когда начинают выдумывать, а еще хуже - применять некие идеалистические бредовые теории в этой области.

----------


## ullu

> Таня, по сути ты тоже предлагаешь "рассчитывать", рассчитывать на осознанность другого человека, или тихо уйти навсегда, если обсчитался.


Может я и предлагаю рассчитывать, но я не предлагаю считаться. Рассчитывать и считаться это разные вещи. Позиция - я имею право рассчитывать, она не та же самая, что я рассчитывал что человек осознанный, но он оказался другим, и я ушел.
В первом случае ты считаешь, что ты вложился и человек тебе должен, ты принес мамонта и имеешь право рассчитывать. А во втором случае ты не считаешь, что тебе кто-то что-то должен. Ты вкладываешься потому, что вкладываться это естественно, когда ты с кем-то в отношениях. И надеешься, что у человека есть качества, без которых ты, в силу своих ограничений, не можешь нормально с кем-то жить. Но ты не считаешь, что раз ты с кем-то живешь, вкладываешься, то тебе теперь кто-то что-то должен и ты имеешь право это потребовать. Но и страдать рядом с человеком, который не вкладывается в ответ ты тоже не обязан.

----------


## Фил

В этой жизни никто никому ничего не должен.

----------


## Аньезка

> Тем более, что физиологически женщина лучше удовлетворяется несколькими разными мужчинами.


Одновременно или по очереди?

----------


## Дмитрон

> В этой жизни никто никому ничего не должен.


Если при этом следовать учению Будды то это Архатство.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Модные сапоги, набор красивых платьев. Это ведь не шутка: нужно много денег. Не по прихоти, по жизненной необходимости - не из-за женского меркантилизма, но по природе вещей. Если у мужчины нет денег, это против порядка вещей. Поэтому, прежде всего нужно думать о бизнесе, или о стабильной работе. А ведь ещё за кадром - жизненно необходимые условия для содержания, образования и воспитания детей; затраты на медицину и т.д.


Когда появляются дети, при средней семье - за кадром остаются модные сапоги, платье, поездки и многое другое - причем для обоих супругов, если хочешь нормально вырастить и выучить ребенка. А если этого не сделаешь - придется кормить его и содержать всю жизнь родителям.

----------

AndyZ (17.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Тем более, что физиологически женщина лучше удовлетворяется несколькими разными мужчинами. Поэтому ничего плохого я в этом не вижу.



Традиционные Восточно-азиатки и Юго-восточно-азиатки не склонны к этому.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вантус - Вы состоите в браке или уже при коммунизме?

----------


## Фил

> Традиционные Восточно-азиатки и Юго-восточно-азиатки не склонны к этому.


Только вчера показывали передачу про бич-боев с Бали.
Это жиголо.
Причем многие из них женаты и жёны не против того, что они сексуально удовлетворяют богатых туристок.
Одна из жен сказала, что он не возражает, поскольку у них еще ремонт не закончен в доме.
А на вопрос, не лучше ли бы было, если бы ее муж работал на стройке например, сказала, что на стройке работать опасно.

Так что,  "я купил журнал Корея... там тоже как у нас, все тоже самое"  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (17.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Только вчера показывали передачу про бич-боев с Бали.
> Это жиголо.
> Причем многие из них женаты и жёны не против того, что они сексуально удовлетворяют богатых туристок.
> Одна из жен сказала, что он не возражает, поскольку у них еще ремонт не закончен в доме.
> А на вопрос, не лучше ли бы было, если бы ее муж работал на стройке например, сказала, что на стройке работать опасно.
> 
> Так что,  "я купил журнал Корея... там тоже как у нас, все тоже самое"


Мужики везде одинаковые. У Нас в стране полно жиголо и всяких пикапчиков.

Азия извращается под влиянием "ложного учения" - западной массовой культуры.

----------

Германн (17.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Мужики везде одинаковые. У Нас в стране полно жиголо и всяких пикапчиков.
> 
> Азия извращается под влиянием "ложного учения" - западной массовой культуры.


А что Вы будете делать, если уже в процессе брака жена вдруг подвергнется влиянию западной культуры?)
Была такая тихая мышка, в рот смотрела, помалкивала, носки мужу стирала...и вдруг по телевизору узнала про феминизм и решила, что пора избавляться от гнёта?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> А что Вы будете делать, если уже в процессе брака жена вдруг подвергнется влиянию западной культуры?)
> Была такая тихая мышка, в рот смотрела, помалкивала, носки мужу стирала...и вдруг по телевизору узнала про феминизм и решила, что пора избавляться от гнёта?


Вот и не надо их притеснять, тогда и не будет жестокого феминизма.
На Западе мужики притесняли женщин, теперь они бегут от своих женщин в Азию.

----------


## ullu

> В этой жизни никто никому ничего не должен.


Ну этим тоже злоупотреблять не стоит. Мне кажется, что если люди нормальные, то они сами знают когда они "должны" и сами стараются долги отдавать. Ну как нормально же, если дети стараются позаботиться о своих родителях, или нормально же, если люди уважают, что кто-то от них что-то ожидает. Ну если я договорилась друзьям помочь мебель двигать, я же постараюсь приехать. Но это тоже не совсем "должен", конечно, да.

----------

Аньезка (17.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну этим тоже злоупотреблять не стоит. Мне кажется, что если люди нормальные, то они сами знают когда они "должны" и сами стараются долги отдавать. Ну как нормально же, если дети стараются позаботиться о своих родителях, или нормально же, если люди уважают, что кто-то от них что-то ожидает. Ну если я договорилась друзьям помочь мебель двигать, я же постараюсь приехать. Но это тоже не совсем "должен", конечно, да.


Это я и имел в виду.

----------

ullu (18.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Может я и предлагаю рассчитывать, но я не предлагаю считаться. Рассчитывать и считаться это разные вещи. Позиция - я имею право рассчитывать, она не та же самая, что я рассчитывал что человек осознанный, но он оказался другим, и я ушел.
> В первом случае ты считаешь, что ты вложился и человек тебе должен, ты принес мамонта и имеешь право рассчитывать. А во втором случае ты не считаешь, что тебе кто-то что-то должен. Ты вкладываешься потому, что вкладываться это естественно, когда ты с кем-то в отношениях. И надеешься, что у человека есть качества, без которых ты, в силу своих ограничений, не можешь нормально с кем-то жить. Но ты не считаешь, что раз ты с кем-то живешь, вкладываешься, то тебе теперь кто-то что-то должен и ты имеешь право это потребовать. Но и страдать рядом с человеком, который не вкладывается в ответ ты тоже не обязан.


   В браке человек вправе рассчитывать на то, что о другой о нем позаботиться, заботясь при этом сам. Иначе зачем вообще брак? И ты согласна с тем, что отношения в которые один вкладывается, а другой нет не хороши и не нужны. Когда мужчина принес мамонта, это нормально если он ждет чистых полов. Вопрос в том, что он делает если полы не вымыты. Если жена не помыла пол, потому что заболела, требовать чистых полов бессовестно. Хороший человек сам помоет.
Если жена не помыла пол, потому что ушла на педикюр, требовать чистых полов бесполезно ))) Меняй жену или, опять же, мой сам.
Так что "вправе рассчитывать" не равно "вправе требовать". Ну,  для меня так по крайней мере.

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

И ещё вброс из реального, но никак не идеального реала. : )

Моя жена -- человек очень немногословный и понимающий многое "поверх слов", чем меня гармонично дополняет во многих ситуациях.
При этом бывало (и изредка бывает до сих пор), что сама чего-то не озвучит, а потом упёрто доказывает, что не только говорила, но и сказала... %)

Так вот давно уже, но был момент, когда она возмутилась по какому-то поводу: "Почему не понимаешь меня без слов?!"
"Да потому что не понимаю, без слов! %) Ну, не умею... Сама такого выбрала! : ) Потому давай так: если тебе что-нибудь нужно -- просто скажи: вслух".
И дальше постепенно стало жить проще и взаимопонятней... : )

----------

AndyZ (17.05.2013), Epihod (18.05.2013), Игорь Ю (18.05.2013), Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не вижу никакой разницы между построениями отношений в браке и вообще с другими людьми. Мы вынуждены строить отношения по работе, с друзьями, с разными людьми, от которых зависят решения, разрешения, всякие бюрократические услуги и так далее. Тоесть, по Вантусу - шаг ступишь, уже проститируешь - если это так назвать. :Smilie: 

Такое впечатление, что брак - это как лотерея - типа - повезло или нет. Важно выбирать в партнеры самостоятельного, нравственного и ответственного человека - обоюдно, потому что мифическая иллюзия под названием "влюбленность" пропадает уже через пару месяцев. Остается либо полюбить как следует, и научиться понимать необходимости партнера и стараться о нем заботиться, взаимно, либо разбежаться. Потому что тогда в браке смысла вообще нет никакого. А сексом прекрасно можно заниматься и будучи сингл. Если надо именно это.

Мне совершенно комфортно с мужем, он мне ни в чем не мешает, он мой лучший друг и советчик, живу, как если бы я была одна, он снял с меня часть обязанностей, которые я должна была бы выполнять, живя одна все равно - зарабатывать на насущное, убирать свое жилье, готовить себе еду - мне совершненно не в лом приготовить и убрать за двоими, а ему не в лом заработать денег и накормить семью. Ему тоже совершенно удобно и комфортно - чего не жить-то вместе? :Smilie:  

Я себя совершенно не чувствую проституткой по Вантусу , - потому что вообще не обязана делать то, чего не хочу, и никто меня не шантажирует деньгами или другими благами. Никто не мешает мне заниматься практикой буддизма, более того, мне создают для нее всяческие условия. И могу хоть завтра пойти жить одна и прокормить сама себя, имею определенные средства для сущствования. И ни от кого не завишу. Это наш обоюдный добровольный выбор. 

Точно также, как убираю жилище, ежедневно убираю всякие недопонимания, натянутость, недоброжелательность и напряженность из отношений с мужем. Проблемы превращаешь в преимущества. И так делаешь обычно вообще с людьми. А иначе - какой ты буддист, если элементарную причинно-следственную связь построить не можешь?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Меняй жену или, опять же, мой сам.


По поводу пути к сердцу, лежащего через желудок.

Привела к себе парня, напоила, накормила, сидит довольный...
Она припала к его плечу и говорит: "Теперь ты -- мой! : )"
Он: "Чего? Сама мой!"

----------

Alex (18.05.2013), Bob (17.05.2013), Neroli (17.05.2013), Джигме (18.05.2013), Дхармананда (18.05.2013), Паня (17.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2013), Поляков (17.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> В браке человек вправе рассчитывать на то, что о другой о нем позаботиться, заботясь при этом сам. Иначе зачем вообще брак? И ты согласна с тем, что отношения в которые один вкладывается, а другой нет не хороши и не нужны. Когда мужчина принес мамонта, это нормально если он ждет чистых полов. Вопрос в том, что он делает если полы не вымыты. Если жена не помыла пол, потому что заболела, требовать чистых полов бессовестно. Хороший человек сам помоет.
> Если жена не помыла пол, потому что ушла на педикюр, требовать чистых полов бесполезно ))) Меняй жену или, опять же, мой сам.
> Так что "вправе рассчитывать" не равно "вправе требовать". Ну,  для меня так по крайней мере.


Равно. Именно что вправе требовать, но поскольку никакого вправе, в отрыве от такого же мировоззрения партнера, не существует, то человек и оказывается ни с чем, если партнер не поддерживает идею "вправе рассчитывать".
Когда ты рассчитываешь без вправе, ты делаешь это потому, что по другому для тебя невозможно, а не потому, что у тебя есть какое-то право на это. есть у тебя право или нет, ты все равно будешь рассчитывать, это как жажда или голод, твоя потребность. А когда возникает "вправе рассчитывать" это означает, что я сижу уже на идее справедливости. А за идеями , обычно, ничего нет, кроме пустоты. Идея обычно она не живая, она как правило. Я пришла домой, я зарабатываю больше, я в праве рассчитывать - надо мне это сейчас, не надо, я хочу получить то, что мое по праву. Я не живу с живым человеком уже, на которого я рассчитываю в силу своей потребности на кого-то близкого опираться и который отвечает мне тем же, я живу уже со своим правом на то что мне по праву полагается за мои вложения. Это совершенно разные вещи, если их попробовать, то они вообще по разному функционируют в итоге.
Я не могу себе представить какую-то близость между людьми, которые вправе, потому что мой партнер должен мочь на меня рассчитывать даже если он не вправе, но потому что ему нужно. 
И как вообще можно высчитать кто уже вправе рассчитывать, а кто ещё не в праве? Какое количество мамонтов надо притащить за борщ? А за борщ с галушками белку ещё накинуть сверху? А если я не в браке, то что, уже не могу рассчитывать на близкого человека? Ерунда какая-то с этим правом получается.

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Потому давай так: если тебе что-нибудь нужно -- просто скажи: вслух".


Но самое главное, на чем строятся отношения, так не получишь же. Важно же не что бы кто-то что -то мыл, пилил, строгал. Об этом можно и попросить, не проблема. Важно же внутренне быть активным в отношении отношений.

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> То есть Вы собираетесь индианку поматросить и бросить?


Это небось те, которые регулярно за легализацию проституции к властям в Индии обращаются. Да уж, за женщинами в Индию надо бежать! Куда ж еще-то?

----------


## Джигме

> В "большинстве сфер жизни" - потому что в средневековье теологи спорили, есть ли у женщины душа,
> а в "оплоте демократии" - США, в начале 20 века женщины были поражены в правах.
> 
> Поэтому успех мужчин никак не зависит от того, что у них определенный набор первичных и вторичных половых признаков.


А вы не задавались вопросом почему так было и почему слабый пол не мог сбросить такое "ужасное шовинистическое иго"?





> В процентах я не могу сказать мужчин, которые плачутся, но Вы утверждали что таких нет, а такие есть, я таких знаю.


Ну есть и есть и что дальше? Среди последователей БУдды были даже те кто в аду переродились, но это же не значит что Дхарма не верна. 




> Меня удивляет другое.
> Почему мужчины, которые испытывают такую ненависть к женщинам, 
> такое высокомерие, 
> такое принижение достоинств, 
> такое средневековое мракобесие и
> так возвеличивают других мужчин
> до сих пор не стали все гомосексуалистами?
> 
> Правда иной раз оглянешься и подумаешь, кругом одни пидарасы!


Так вы у этих самых мужчин и спросите, а не у меня.

----------


## Германн

> Мир поделен на сферы услуг и давно уже не живут крестьянским хозяйством, где дома производилось все - от пеньки до корыта, а рыночной экономикой.


Проблема в том, что экономика анитья, и кризис может отлиться в дукха. Хорошо иметь профессию, но разумно иметь и участок в деревне (на всякий случай). 




> И таким образом мой муж прекрасно знает работу турагента и обеспечиввает сантехников данным сервисом, отправляя их в отпуска в разные страны, а они, в свою очередь - чинют ему канализацию и краны.


Эта работа больше связана не с тем, что муж прекрасно знает (хотя это так) - а с большой покупательной способностью граждан ЕС, то есть с текущим состоянием европейской экономики. Хороший вариант для стабильного времени: например, для 1960-1980-х. 




> Пусть уж лучше каждый делает то, что умеет как следует и должным образом. Всему все равно не научишься. Проще заработать деньги одной профессиональной работой, а потом нанять на эти деньги профессионалов на нужные виды сервиса.


Сегодня деньги есть, а завтра нет. В России это всегда так, в Европе не всегда. Проблема только в том, что ЕС имеет составную и непостоянную природу, а противоречия в мире растут. Есть смысл, хотя бы на уровне хобби, освоить минимум практических навыков (чинить крышу, выращивать картофель) которые могут потребоваться завтра.

----------

Паня (18.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но самое главное, на чем строятся отношения, так не получишь же. Важно же не что бы кто-то что -то мыл, пилил, строгал. Об этом можно и попросить, не проблема. Важно же внутренне быть активным в отношении отношений.


Есть мелочи (быт), из которых и состоят и жизнь в отношениях, и супружеская жизнь, и просто жизнь. 
Именно эти бытовые мелочи и порождают проблемы, возникающие тогда, когда нет взаимопонимания.
О чём, собственно, и написал, приведя _реальный_ пример налаживания этого самого : ), оставшийся в Вашем ответе вообще "за кадром".
Потому для меня фраза "быть внутренне активным в отношении отношений" риторична и бессодержательна.

Что касается _требований_, то они в нашей семье сводятся к простым вещам: быть честным (не лгать друг другу), верным (не изменять) и делать всё возможное, когда другому плохо. И ещё -- доверие...

И был, например, лет двадцать пять назад (дочке тогда было лет пять) период, когда жена попросила меня просто уйти на неделю пожить к брату, жившему в соседнем семейном общежитии (его сыновья и жена как раз отсутствовали). Я тогда та-а-ак обиделся и возмутился, требуя объяснений... %) А их -- не было. Было простое: так нужно и -- фсё, без истерик или чего ещё, но -- твёрдо.
Махнул рукой и перебрался к брату. При этом жена -- по своей инициативе, поскольку никаких требований со своей стороны я, приняв её "правила игры" : ), не выставлял -- готовила нам на двоих еду, за которой раз в три дня я заходил домой. А через неделю вернулся и всё пошло опять нормально.

Так что мелочи "в отношении отношений" бывают и весьма неожиданные, особенно, как себе _по своему по опыту_ понимаю, со стороны женской, местами очень непредсказуемой... : )

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> И начнет нас убеждать, что Будда раз пировал во дворце и вел королевскую жизнь, так все так должны?


Это излишества.
Но по бизнесу приходится пировать.
Я просто стараюсь не излишествовать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женитьба тоже порой излишество.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Проблема в том, что экономика анитья, и кризис может отлиться в дукха. Хорошо иметь профессию, но разумно иметь и участок в деревне (на всякий случай).


Я знаю Ваши аграрные страсти, но деревня сейчас настолько завязана с другими отраслями, что в ней все равно - кончись, например, бензин или электричество - нормально не проживешь. Вы ж спички не будете делать или ткать одежду? :Smilie:  А участок можно в деревне и не иметь, а просто несколько квартир в городе и их сдавать :Smilie:  И вообще тогда можно не работать :Smilie:  

Я как-то подсчитала на даче - сколько нужно времени и затрат вырастить кг картошки, и с тех пор упразднила почти все грядки - у бабулек на пятачке дешевле свежих огурцов купить. У них есть время выращивать и это прибавка к их пенсии, а мне проще заработать на картошку другим способом.

Лучше всего иметь НЕСКОЛЬКО профессий, некоторые из чтобы были востребованы при любом кризисе. Также сейчас можно некоторые веши только вдвоем парой построить - жилье многим молодым просто не потянуть в-одиночку.




> Эта работа больше связана не с тем, что муж прекрасно знает (хотя это так) - а с большой покупательной способностью граждан ЕС, то есть с текущим состоянием европейской экономики. Хороший вариант для стабильного времени: например, для 1960-1980-х.


Крайне спорно. Покупательная способность граждан ЕС гораздо ниже таковой в России в крупных городах. Европейская экономика сейчас в большом упадке, но просто у профессионалов и оптовиков цены гораздо лучше и они еще могут дать гарантию сервиса, чем покупать и заказывать все самому он-лайн. 





> Сегодня деньги есть, а завтра нет. В России это всегда так, в Европе не всегда. Проблема только в том, что ЕС имеет составную и непостоянную природу, а противоречия в мире растут. Есть смысл, хотя бы на уровне хобби, освоить минимум практических навыков (чинить крышу, выращивать картофель) которые могут потребоваться завтра.


В Европе с деньгами "есть-нет" еще хуже. Потому что любой плевок надо оплачивать, включая налоги, проценты и прочее, и гречку за евро кг тут не купишь. Не говоря уж об оплате социальной жизни.

Есть смысл в детства обучить ребенка нескольким профессиональным навыкам у специалистов. Ручной работе в том числе - например, шить или готовить пищу.

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Есть мелочи (быт), из которых и состоят и жизнь в отношениях, и супружеская жизнь, и просто жизнь. 
> Именно эти бытовые мелочи и порождают проблемы, возникающие тогда, когда нет взаимопонимания.


Ну да, и чего? Взаимопонимание естественно часть нормальных отношений, если вы активны , не безразличны к партнеру и сохраняете это небезразличие, то естественно, что вы будете стараться понять его. 
Но если вы пассивны, то вы будете ожидать, что это взаимопонимание будет создавать ваш партнер, а не вы будете учится понимать его, даже если он молчит, это как бы его задача - быть понятным. "Я без слов не понимаю, если тебе что-то надо - скажи мне ". 
В этой фразе нет вашего участия, конечно может быть ваш разговор был длиннее или какие-то ваши действия в этом направлении остались за кадром.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да, и чего? Взаимопонимание естественно часть нормальных отношений, если вы активны , не безразличны к партнеру и сохраняете это небезразличие, то естественно, что вы будете стараться понять его. 
> Но если вы пассивны, то вы будете ожидать, что это взаимопонимание будет создавать ваш партнер, а не вы будете учится понимать его, даже если он молчит, это как бы его задача - быть понятным. "Я без слов не понимаю, если тебе что-то надо - скажи мне ". 
> В этой фразе нет вашего участия, конечно может быть ваш разговор был длиннее или какие-то ваши действия в этом направлении остались за кадром.


Жена и в этот раз всё поняла: молча и сразу, а у ullu -- опять претензия с констатацией безучастности... %)
Во фразе "нельзя требовать или ожидать от партнёра (тем более -- чужого : ) невозможного (здесь -- интуитивного понимания)" -- всё понятно?

----------


## Фил

> А вы не задавались вопросом почему так было и почему слабый пол не мог сбросить такое "ужасное шовинистическое иго"?


 Так исторически сложилось. А Вы исходите из постулата, что "большинство ошибаться не может"






> * Сообщение от Фил * 
> Меня удивляет другое.
> Почему мужчины, которые испытывают такую ненависть к женщинам, 
> такое высокомерие, 
> такое принижение достоинств, 
> такое средневековое мракобесие и
> так возвеличивают других мужчин
> до сих пор не стали все гомосексуалистами?





> Так вы у этих самых мужчин и спросите, а не у меня.


У кого же как не у Вас это спросить? 
Вы же начали эту шовинистическую пургу про ремонт квартиры.
То, что вы считаете, что разводка однофазной проводки в квартире и установка унитаза - это то, без чего люди жить не могут.
Вы можете отъехать на 2000-3000 км от мегаполиса, и обнаружите, что унитаз подключать некуда и разводку делать тоже особого смысла нет, потому что деревня значится как "населенный пункт без населения" и после ледяного дождя уже 1,5 года никто электроснабжение там не восстанавливает.

И Ваши навыки штробить перфоратором каналы и паять полипропилен для жизни там вообще не нужны, и Вы там вообще - никчемный человек и любая деревенская женщина Вас за пояс заткнет, или забьет в землю, как гвоздь.

А местные представители "элитарного" мужского пола не то что физически могут больше поднять, чем женщина, они элементарно физически свою задницу не могут поднять и пронести метров 5 не упав, не наблевав и не уснув в собственной блевотине. По причине употребления алкогольных напитков и если климат позволяет - мака и конопли в количествах близких к летальным.

Правда Вы мне можете возразить, что во всем этом виноваты бабы!

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.05.2013), Эделизи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

И кстати по поводу ответственности.
Почему так много случаев когда "ответственные" мужчины растворяются в никуда, оставляя женщин со своими детьми на руках без алиментов.
В том числе нетрудоспособных беременных женщин?
Обратные случаи, для "менее отечественных" женщин - единичны.

----------

Эделизи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хороший риторический вопрос ребром: "Почему сансара такая неправильная и становится всё более неправильной?" : )

----------

Германн (19.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Хороший риторический вопрос ребром: "Почему сансара такая неправильная и становится всё более неправильной?" : )


Это Вам музыкой навеяло?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это Вам музыкой навеяло?


Музицируйте-музицируйте, не отвлекайтесь... : )

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Музицируйте-музицируйте, не отвлекайтесь... : )


Вы по юмору меня победили!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы по юмору меня победили!


Если побудил улыбнуться над собственным  вопрошанием о том, почему в мире/стране так много безответственных омрачённых мужчин... -- хорошо. : ) Остальное -- не суть... Потому какая же это победа? %)

Заодно -- ушёл от неявной, м.б., провокации, связанной с "музыкой навеяло"...
Знаете, откуда эта фраза?

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Заодно -- ушёл от неявной, м.б., провокации, связанной с "музыкой навеяло"...
> Знаете, откуда эта фраза?


 Вы так любите поговорить!  :Smilie:  Хорошо, что Вы к этому самокритично относитесь!
Моя жена -- человек очень немногословный и понимающий многое "поверх слов", чем меня гармонично дополняет во многих ситуациях.

----------


## Юй Кан

В дополнение к анеку о пути, ведущем к сердцу через желудок...

Если мужчина перестаёт бриться каждый день, менять носки, извиняться, говорить комплименты, дарить цветы... -- всё, успокойся: он -- твой!

----------

Фил (19.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы так любите поговорить!  Хорошо, что Вы к этому самокритично относитесь!
> Моя жена -- человек очень немногословный и понимающий многое "поверх слов", чем меня гармонично дополняет во многих ситуациях.


Опять внесу поправку: это называется не _самокритично_, а -- _трезво_... %)

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Тема исчерпана

----------

Аурум (31.05.2013)

----------

